# (IC) Against the Giants PBP Group 2



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

OOC Chat Thread
Rogues' Gallery Character Archive

*Against the Giants

Part One: Steading of the Hill Giant Chief

Group Two Players:*
@Kobold Stew playing *The Colonel, *Air Genasi Tempest Cleric Soldier
@Snarf Zagyg playing *Doc Vileweir*, Reborn Warlock/Rogue Gunslinger
@JustinCase playing *Duvrael Oolo*, Yuan-Ti Diviner Wizard
@Tonguez playing *Kahru Karavetra,* Human Druid Barbarian
@Maxperson playing *Kaligan Wainwright*, Human Psi-Warrior Fighter
@Steve Gorak playing a Tortle Sorcerer?


*Introduction*

Giants have been raiding the civilized lands in large bands, visiting death and destruction upon villages, towns, and farmlands. Entire militias have been conquered, whole crops wiped out. These marauding bands consist of mixed groups of hill giants, stone giants, frost giants, and fire giants, as well as ogres and other monsters allied with the giants.

Determined to repel the invaders, local lords have begun hiring brave adventuring parties. The first few groups didn’t fare so well. Some were crushed beneath the boulders and boots of rampaging giants, while others fled into the wilderness and never returned.

The closest giant stronghold — and the greatest immediate threat to the safety of nearby settlements — is a great timber fortress populated by hill giants, known simply as the hill giant steading. Nosnra (pronounced noz-en-rah), a grossly fat and thoroughly despicable hill giant chief, rules from this stronghold. Sly and vicious, the hill giant chief routinely plunders farms, ambushes merchant caravans, and threatens trade roads. He has gathered ogres and other vile creatures to his banner and uses them as fodder during his brutal raids.

Nosnra’s alliance with more powerful kinds of giants, such as frost giants and fire giants, is a matter of grave concern. Many suspect a sinister influence at work, a secret motivational power behind the unusual
banding of different races of giants. Civilized authorities seek answers and they are willing to pay.

A new band of adventurers has assembled to punish the marauding giants and banish them from the civilized lands!

*Day One: Culligan's Cairn*

Lord Falldur coughed and waved to his squire, who helped him to his feet. He made his way down the long, intricately carved passageway of the dwarven tomb that he had used as his base - his home - for the past week. Had it only been a week since he had lost two-thirds of his men, and most of his supplies, on his way to the steading? He had retreated into the hills with what was left of his forces, hiding from roving bands of giants in an ancient burial mound, hidden from the giant's view.

All he could do now was wait for reinforcements to arrive, and to send his scouts to spy on the steading. Wait, gather information, and heal. The old knight, veteran of the War of the Fallow Fields, had been badly injured when a rock had struck his knee - a rock the size of his head, thrown by a fourteen-foot Hill Giant.

He nodded to the guard at the mouth of the cairn, and peered out across the rolling foothills. The skies were grey, with a light rain, leaving the furthest hills (and the mountains beyond) obscured by mists. Still, his heart rose with a renewed sense of purpose, when he saw a figure coming along a worn animal trail.

An adventurer - the first of many, he hoped - had arrived.

        *GM:*  You have arrived at *Culligan's Cairn*, where you can meet your allies and get some information off of Lord Falldur before tackling the *Hill Giant Steading*. Good Luck!     











*OOC:*


Feel free to introduce your character and say a word or two about their journey through the hills.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 1, 2022)

He doesn't like like a holy man, though the symbol on his shield proclaims him as such. The uniform he wears shows the dust of the road, but is well-kept, and the cluster on his collar marks his rank for those who care to read it. A backpack over his shoulders is tied tightly, and he sets it down at his feet before he speaks.

"My Lord Falldur," he says, clicking his heels. 

"Colonel." The man returns his salute. They have never met before, though each has a reputation to warrant at least name recognition. 

"I received your... invitation. I hope I can be of service."

He's an older man, and the walk from the wagon station that had brought him here had been more than he had expected. He wipes his brow. The Colonel carries no weapons, and the service markers that would normally be on his sleeve have been removed, carefully, stitch by stitch. 

"The wasgon I had hired broke down on the way here; we had to mend the axel. I expected others to be here before me. Surely the call went to others as well?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

*"Oh yes, yes."* replied the old Knight, *"I am expecting more. Welcome to Culligan's Cairn, abandoned by the Dwarves a hundred years ago when they disappeared into the mountain. Not much left inside after all the looting, so if you're worried about disrespecting the dead... well, you shouldn't."*

Lord Falldur wanted to appear optimistic, and to make the best showing of his command, but the Colonel could tell that he was tired. He knew the look, just behind the eyes, of a man that had seen too much death. He knew the knight's reputation as a fair and capable commander (a rarity among the noblemen of the Fallen Kingdom). He should have retired long ago, but his reputation suggested that the old man did not see anyone to take his place.

After showing the Colonel around, Lord Falldur took him aside and said, *"I have a favour to ask: My squire, Donnell, shows promise as a leader of men. Take him with you and show him what it is like. Try to keep him alive, of course, but he needs to come into his own. Can you do this for me?"*









*OOC:*


The Colonel's Quest: *Teach the Squire*


----------



## Maxperson (May 1, 2022)

I will walk up to the nearest person and say, "My name is Kaligan.  Please point me to the person that is in charge here."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

Kaligan had arrived at the cairn with little warning to the guards. They bristled, then relaxed when he made his demands, and pointed him into the cairn, saying, *"Lord Falldur is our commander, sir. He's speaking to the Colonel in the burial chamber."*


----------



## Maxperson (May 1, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Kaligan had arrived at the cairn with little warning to the guards. They bristled, then relaxed when he made his demands, and pointed him into the cairn, saying, *"Lord Falldur is our commander, sir. He's speaking to the Colonel in the burial chamber."*



I nod to the guards, ignoring their bristling. "My thanks to you. "  After I finish speaking to the guards I will make my way to the burial chamber and head over to the two men who are speaking to one another.  "My lord Falldur, my name is Kaligan Wainwright and I have come to answer your call for aid." I will then bow in the general direction of the two men, since I'm not yet certain which one is the lord.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 1, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *"I have a favour to ask: My squire, Donnell, shows promise as a leader of men. Take him with you and show him what it is like. Try to keep him alive, of course, but he needs to come into his own. Can you do this for me?"*



Hurm, the Colonel grunts. 

"I'll do what I can, my Lord." He turns and stares at Donnell, who is standing off to the side looking expectantly. "He looks raw."

It's not a criticism from the Colonel. But it is an assessment, and one tinged with a note of regret. He's lost soldiers Donnell's age before, and it doesn't get easier. But the Colonel accepts the obligation and introduces himself to the squire.

"Donnell, is it? Hurm. We'll see this through, shall we?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 1, 2022)

Both men were old soldiers, but the elder, injured-looking one nodded as the new arrival bowed and offered, *"Welcome, Kaligan. I am much obliged to you for your aid."*

He took Kaligan aside as the Colonel spoke to his squire, saying, *"I am sure you will all work together on this, but I have a particular charge for you, if you please. These giants  of the hills have some sort of alliance with the mountainous stone and fire giants. I have seen them. I have heard that there might be giants of the northern glacier as well, but what fears me most is that they may ally themselves with the giants of the skies. The world will tremble. I need you to find evidence of a possible alliance with the cloud or storm giants. I don't know how you might prove that there is none - but if you can find that, well... that would be all the better."*









*OOC:*


Kaligan's Quest (if he wants it): Find evidence if the *'sky' Giants* are involved or not.


----------



## Tonguez (May 1, 2022)

An eagle soared in the grey morning sky, its sharp eyes scanning the hills below seeking signs of life; a pair of rabbits scurrying back to their burrow, the dessicated carcass of an elk, a she-bear and her satisfied cub, and there, inevitably, a wagon, brokendown on the wayside, a sign of humanity.

“Kaaah -ruu” the druid called his own name, his eagle cry sharp and piercing as he darted forward following the path of a uniformed traveller below him, no doubt another who had heard the call for aid.

What Kahru had not seen yet was sign of the loathsome ogres that he had sworn to destroy.  Kahru Karavetra, Warrior of the Storm Bear Clan, hated Ogres and he wasnt much for distinguishing between Ogres, Hill giants and others of that kind either.
Fortunately for him Kahru wasnt an orphan yet, and his village hadnt been raized by ogres either. Nonetheless he did have cause to join this battle and ensure his homeland remained unmolested.
12 years ago he had been a young warrior guarding his icy homelands from the encroachment of some outsiders war when his life path had been changed forever. As the full moon reflected its ancestral fire and lightning rent the distant skies, an ogre raid had crossed the border and suprised a Storm Bear patrol as they camped. Kahru was struck hard by an ogres spear and left wounded and bloody in the snow while his kin were slain.  He may have died in the snow that night but had managed to drag his raging body to shelter and somehow found himself in the den of a hibernating she-bear. Whether it was the drowsiness of her long sleep or the intervention of spirits, the bear did not kill the warrior outright, she let him stay, her warmth sustaining him as he healed.
The encounter changed him, his life now belonged to the spirits, the Ancestral Storm Bear and he would be their champion.

Finding a rock upon which to perch, the eagle descended and with a shudder transformed back into the form of a human man, tall and weathered, with heavy brow, thick moustache and thick flowing dark hair that was showing signs of grey. His armour was beaten and edged with white fur. Around his neck hung the claws of a bear and at his side a greatsword and axe.

Walking the rest of the way to the Cairn, the Barbarian sniffed as he passed the guards and gazed around the camp. He wasnt much for unnecessary talking but paused and nodded respectfully at the old knight who had come out to greet them…


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

*"You have travelled a long way to be here and are most welcome,"* Lord Falldur said to Kahru, recognising his clothing and stylings to be from the north. The old knight introduced the others, and told them, *"I would offer you all food and drink, but for our supply wagon was taken when we were attacked. We have enough to hold out for three or four days, if hunting stays as sparse as it is."*

Kahru was on something of a hunt himself. When ogres had attacked his people, a warleader's son had perished; his head knocked in like an egg. The ogre had taken a trophy - the young man's _Eagle Whistle_. Carved from the breastbone of a giant eagle and inscribed with runes, the magic whistle could allow a person to fly.

It had taken Kahru many months just to discover the ogre's name - Mudsmuck - and many more to discover where the giant-kin had gone. He had travelled south, following signs, asking plants, animals, and occasionally people, what they had seen or heard. He now hoped to find Mudsmuck among the Hill Giants. If he were lucky, he would find him at this steading. If not, he would bash any ogre he _did_ find, which would hold him over until he did.









*OOC:*


Kahru's Quest: *Find* *Mudsmuck* and the Eagle Whistle


----------



## Tonguez (May 2, 2022)

“_  I have a few good berries that I can share_” the Barbarian-druid replied without further explanation. The knight Falldur appeared to be a worthy man, respected by his followers and knowledgeable of lands and peoples beyond his own. Kahru could see that he had sustained injury, and spoke candidly of his predicament, so the Barbarian assessed him a capable enough warrior, overwhelmed by his enemies and concerned now for the welfare of his charges rather than personal glory.

”_ I can lead a hunt too, if you have men to spare. Has the area been scouted? We can hunt for enemy raiders as easy as we can meat._”

 After making his offer, Kahru fell silent and turned to assess his companions. The elder, uniformed man looked competent enough, the bearing of a military man, though without weapons, whilst the other, younger man was harder to read though his bearing and movements indicated some grace

Whether they were good in the wilds or with an ogres breath in their faces was another story. The barbarian was keen to get back out and find the ogres and giants who were plaguing these lands. _It had taken Kahru many months just to discover Mudsmuck name and now if he were lucky, he would find the ogre at this steading._ If _not, he would bash any ogre he did find, which would hold him over …_


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 2, 2022)

Doc Sentenza had been in this strange land for some time ... a year, perhaps? He was laconic in his dealings, but his steely demeanor was always searching out for the small details, the understanding that the people here didn't believe in the righteous ways of the gun and the noose, but in wizards and magicks. _Doesn't bother me none; call my pistol a gun or a spell, it's still the peacemaker in these parts._

Over time, Doc had realized that those screaming souls within him could be of use; sometimes, Doc would bring one to the surface, let that tortured soul see out for just a moment, so Doc would know what the soul knew. Other times, Doc would release those tortured souls flying on the edges of his bullets, so that others would share in his pain. _Sometimes the dead can be more useful than the living_. But the one thing Doc realized most of all was that he no longer felt the pull of the Nameless Sheriff. It was a freedom, of a sort.  

So it was that Doc wandered from town to town, setting up shop in one inn after the other, drinking and gambling and meting out justice as he saw fit to make the lives of the common people just a little better. Usually, Doc would move on from each town after a little while; he could tell when the people began to become more afraid of him than grateful, and Doc knew better than to overstay his welcome. While drinking in yet another nameless village, he heard the people talking about some type of reward, some call for heroes or adventurers or the like. A bunch of tall rustlers threatening some rich ol' robber barons. Doc pulled the brim of his hat down lower and looked at his hand. _None of my business; they can hire their own Pinkertons. _But just then, he felt that feeling again. That pull....... what type of justice is the Nameless Sheriff requiring now? 

The Lord Falldur looked up as he felt a cold wind blow through the cairn and thought he heard a faint whistling sound. As he did, he saw a figure framed in the way, cloaked in shadow with the light framed around him. The figure appeared to occupy some liminal zone between light and shadow, reality and madness, and Falldur could see only a strange hat and what almost appeared to be glowing flames where the eyes would be. The figure walked in, and there was a distinctive sound of the boots against the dwarven stone, and as the person crossed the threshhold into Culligan's Cairn, the features resolved. He was wearing some sort of leather vest and strange pants, with a belt slung over his hips and a container of some kind on his belt; his shoulders were covered by some kind of fabric that hung low to his waist, but not as low as a cloak. His head was not adorned by a helmet, but instead by some sort of exotic hat, with a wide brim all around. But what drew Falldur's gaze was the man's face; Falldur thought that his earlier view, backlit by the sun, must have tricked his senses, because now he saw this man's visage clearly. It was stoic and weathered, and keen, hard blue eyes stared at Falldur , as if the eyes were judging Falldur but necessarily finding him wanting. 

*Reckon you have a problem. *Doc looks around and sees the others already there. _Must be a lot of rustlers to need a posse like this. _Doc tried to assess the others; none of them had guns, because of course they didn't. A year, and it still surprised him. Still, he could tell that the other three would be of some use. One was clearly a military man; Doc knew that the military men had the training to be useful, but sometimes lacked the .... flexibility ... to get things done. Another looked a little green around the edges; he hadn't yet learned that it's a hell of thing to kill a man. The last one, he had trouble getting a read on. He appeared to be another of those magic warriors Doc had seen. 

Doc approached Lord Falldur, slowly and deliberately. *I fix problems. *Doc stared hard at the old knight. *Permanently. Name is Doc. *


----------



## Maxperson (May 2, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Both men were old soldiers, but the elder, injured-looking one nodded as the new arrival bowed and offered, *"Weclome, Kaligan. I am much obliged to you for your aid."*
> 
> He took Kaligan aside as the Colonel spoke to his squire, saying, *"I am sure you will all work together on this, but I have a particular charge for you, if you please. These giants  of the hills have some sort of alliance with the mountainous stone and fire giants. I have seen them. I have heard that there might be giants of the northern glacier as well, but what fears me most is that they may ally themselves with the giants of the skies. The world will tremble. I need you to find evidence of a possible alliance with the cloud or storm giants. I don't know how you might prove that there is none - but if you can find that, well... that would be all the better."*
> 
> ...



Kaligan seems troubled at Lord Falldur's words and glances up involuntarily as if hoping to catch sight of sky giants.  After a pause to consider what he has head, Kaligan says, "*If there is any information about this to be discovered, I will find it and deliver it to you.*"  

Glancing at the Colonel and the squire, and then turning his head to look back outside, Kaligan is quiet for another long moment. "*You mentioned other working with me.  Who are they?  I would like to meet them.*"  Then Kalgin turns his head back towards Lord Falldur and smiles.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

As Kaligan asked to meet his future companions, there came suddenly a breeze that flickered the lanterns. The guards at the entrance startled and stepped away, some drawing weapons. A stranger strode in, outlandish in appearance. Though Lord Falldur was visibly shaken by the stranger's gaze, he said, after a pause where he calculated that the stranger would likely rattle the giants as much as he did those here, *"You are welcome here, Doc."*

Introductions were made of the four who had arrived, as they waited for what wold hopefully be a few more...


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 3, 2022)

Gimlak had left the safety of the mountains a few days ago. He hadn’t felt the sun for so long for perhaps a hundred years. The air felt dry, full of smells that tickled his memory of times past. He had followed the map given to him, making a few annotations here and there when necessary,  modifying the odd stream that had changed course.

The dwarven burial mound was a reassuring sight. He was eager to step into it, back into the safety of a familiar structure made by his kin.

Unceremoniously he walked in, and dropped his bags, proud yet down to earth. “I am Gimlak Silverbeard, son of Thorbin. I hear you have a problem with giants. The dwarves of the mountain have answered your call, to honour the ancient treaties and reclaim our land.”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

*"By the gods! A dwarf!"* exclaimed Lord Falldur before he could catch himself. His eyes glanced about. If he had felt no shame about lodging in a dwarven tomb before, it came upon him now. *"I... I beg your pardon, Prince Gimlak. We have taken refuge in the tomb of your great-grandfather, for it makes a strong base that the giants dare not enter."*

Gimlak was suprised by the human knight's knowledge of dwarves, though he had one thing wrong (Culligan Silverbeard was, in fact, his great-grandfather's brother). He had assumed that the short-memory of humans would have them nearly forgotten. Their presence in the tomb mattered little: Culligan's bones (and those of his immediate kin, who had shared the mound in death) had been transferred to under the mountain long ago.

While the knight explained what brought him and his men to this place, Gimlak thought of his own mission: He was not the first dwarf to leave the mountain. A small group had left ten years ago, to be sure that what the dwarves had left behind was safely buried. They had not returned. He was to find out what had happened to them, and complete their mission. So secret was this mission, that he had come alone.









*OOC:*


Gimlak's Quest: *Discover the fate of the Dwarves*


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 3, 2022)

Answering earnestly, "No pardon needs begging, the safety of your troops is what matters now. And please call me Gimlak; I am here as an equal."


----------



## Maxperson (May 3, 2022)

Kaligan watches the exchange between Lord Falldur and Gimlak with interest.  He has met few dwarves in his travels.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 3, 2022)

The Colonel appears impatient, and he's standing by the entranceway, looking out to the hills. "If there are no signs of anyone else, perhaps we should leave?" he asks the group. "The matter is urgent, and if more arrive, they can catch up. As it is, this group seems to be a workable strike team. What say ye all?" 

He looks for assents. 

"Donnell here has directions from Lord Faldur." He motions to the boy beside him, who appears scared, despite his armor and preparations. "I would say a prayer before we leave, for those who wish to join me. The Skyfather will be with us regardless. There is no escaping Him."

He looks for those who wish to come into the open air with him, but if he's alone, that's fine. 

He's ready to depart after that.


----------



## JustinCase (May 3, 2022)

_Just in time_, Duvrael thinks to himself as he hears one of the people proclaim his readiness to depart. He would smile, perhaps, if he were more human than serpent, but no.

*"You will need my help,"* he says out loud, entering Culligan's Cairn accompanied by the guard he met outside. Dressed in layers of fine silks and carrying a bandoleer with some potions and pouches, the tanned man sports a small wellkempt beard and with his chin up, scans the area and the people with a haughty air. 

*"My name is Duvrael Oolo, and I am a wizard,"* he introduces himself simply. He does not feel the need to explain his presence, nor the divination magics that have guided him here. The yuan ti pureblood has been on adventures before, even though that has been a long time ago. He has a hunch there will be interesting books and magics to be discovered on this particular quest, although he doubts it can be found with the hill giants. 









*OOC:*


*Duvrael* AC12 HP 56/56 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 P 4,17

Rolling for today's Portent (P X,X in the summary above):
1D20 = [4] = 4
1D20 = [17] = 17


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 3, 2022)

"You are welcome, Duvrael Oolo," says the Colonel. 

"A wizard can help us all."


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 3, 2022)

Doc barely acknowledged the entry of the two new people; the bearded half-man introduced as Prince Gimlak and the snake-man called Duvrael. _People are strange, when you're a stranger._

He began to feel that slight discomfort, that pull from the Nameless Sheriff moving him on. Doc pulled out a flask and took a sharp slug of it, before his baleful eyes fell upon the Colonel. *Prayer ain't worth spit without the gumption to back it. *Looking back at the rest of rest of motley group that had assembled, he almost smiled. 

_This will be different. _

*Last I heard, the black hats don't off themselves when we're sitting on our hands.  *


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

*"A wizard will make an excellent addition to our forces. You are most welcome, Duvrael."* said Lord Falldur.

Duvrael Oolo arrived as Lord Falldur was about to give up hope that any more were coming. His arrival also happened to be very close to the time that his scouts had returned from the steading reporting, *"The giants must have raided a trade caravan earlier today. A group returned carrying food, barrels of ale, and a dead horse. They will by now have started a feast!"*

It would be the beginnings of dusk by the time the group reached the Steading, but if they were to leave now, they might find the Giants just finishing their party. Many would be drunk or weary. Fights could break out among them. Now might be the perfect time to begin.

*"What say you, my friends?"* asked the old Knight with a glint in his eye, *"Will you venture this evening to test your mettle against the giants?"*


----------



## Maxperson (May 3, 2022)

With a thoughtful look on his face Kaligan says, "*You make an excellent point my Lord.  With luck they will also be drunk*." With a quick glance at those adventurers still remaining side, Kaligan steps through the doorway to join those who are ready to go.  "O*ne of the scouts should show us the path that they took, since it seems to be an effective one. What say you Lord Falldur? Can you spare a scout to show us the path?*"  Kaligan calmly awaits the answer to his question.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 4, 2022)

*"My scouts have been watching the steading in four-hour shifts,"* said Lord Falldur, *"I can send the two who would have replaced these two with you now. You can use them as runners, if you need anything from me. I expect that you understand that a direct assault on the steading would be futile. My men and I will hold this cairn for a refuge for you to retreat to, and we can cover your retreat should need arise. We are at your service, to be called when needed."*

He presented two scouts: A middle-aged sailor named Cromby, and a woman dressed in practical riding clothes named Siersha.

Cromby told them, *"It's two miles t'the steadin' as the crow flies, but it's more like three by the winding trails. And 'tis rough land t'boot. Our girl Siersha here is th'only one who can safely make it on horseback, without breakin'  the horse's ankle or bein' thrown off the saddle."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 5, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> "Donnell here has directions from Lord Faldur." He motions to the boy beside him, o appears scared, despite his armor and preparations. "I would say a prayer before we leave, for those who wish to join me. The Skyfather will be with us regardless. There is no escaping Him."
> 
> He looks for those who wish to come into the open air with him, but if he's alone, that's fine.



Gimlak says. "I will join you in prayer. I do not know your god, but since you are here, he must be one of the good ones. I hope you will tell me about him as we travel. I will pray to Moradin"



FitzTheRuke said:


> *"My scouts have been watching the steading in four-hour shifts,"* said Lord Falldur, *"I can send the two who would have replaced these two with you now. You can use them as runners, if you need anything from me. I expect that you understand that a direct assault on the steading would be futile. My men and I will hold this cairn for a refuge for you to retreat to, and we can cover your retreat should need arise. We are at your service, to be called when needed."*
> 
> He presented two scouts: A middle-aged sailor named Cromby, and a woman dressed in practical riding clothes named Siersha.
> 
> Cromby told them, *"It's two miles t'the steadin' as the crow flies, but it's more like three by the winding trails. And 'tis rough land t'boot. Our girl Siersha here is th'only one who can safely make it on horseback, without breakin'  the horse's ankle or bein' thrown off the saddle."*




"I can summon a flying creature and slowly make the flight, but it can only take me. Three miles is walking distance if we have to"


----------



## Maxperson (May 5, 2022)

Not being very religious himself, Kaligan observes the prayer from a polite distance.  When the prayer is done and we are ready to go, Kaligan responds to Gimlak, "*It may take longer on foot, but stealth is the priority I think.  Horses can be heard at a distance, and those in the air are seen easily from even farther away.  Besides, it takes a skilled rider to make it there on horseback and I'm far from skilled.*"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

Siersha said, *"I will bring my horse, Ionn. It's an hour's walk (and I will walk him there), but if you need a message delivered to Lord Falldur, I can make it back in ten minutes, even in the dark. Ionn knows the way now, we have done the trip a dozen times."*

She stated it as if it were simple fact, with no intent to brag.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 5, 2022)

The prayer to the Skyfather is a short affair. The Colonel appreciates the interest shown by his new companions, to whatever degree it is shown. With his head down, and his fist in the air, the Colonel prays for support. 

Its not that his words are threatening the divinity, but they are demanding, expecting support and empowerment and challenging the lack of intervention that characterizes his divinity's behaviour, but insisting that he, the Colonel, along with this group, would be taking the divine power they need and using it for good. The group will take the power they want, and give it a shape, moulding it for their appointed purpose. 

As he prays, his voice becomes deeper, louder. Those who are with him can feel the ground shaking slightly.

He offers no thanks, and makes no requests. Instead, he demands an audience and expects to be heard. The language is sometimes violent but is still formulaic. It is a defiant prayer, but one that is answered by the sound of a clap of distant thunder as the ground stills. 

WIth that, he looks at his companions. His voice is back to what it had been, when he says, "There. Shall we be off? I'm on foot, and the raiding giants will not always be drunk."


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 5, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Gimlak says. "I will join you in prayer. I do not know your god, but since you are here, he must be one of the good ones. I hope you will tell me about him as we travel. I will pray to Moradin"



"The Skyfather is neither good nor bad -- he is raw, unbounded power. And we can take from him. I just think it's wise to be polite when we do. As for good? That's up to us."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

Only a few short hours after they had arrived at Culligan's Cairn, the group set out. They were still getting to know each other - not so much a team, as a group of individuals. Still, they had some things in common: power; confidence; experience. Each of them had known only a handful of others that matched or exceeded themselves in competence. Whatever their differences, they could tell that they were among their peers.

Except for Doc. No one quite knew what to make of him.

The scouts led them along the winding trails through the hills for an hour on foot. The company had some time to get to know one-another. It was the beginning of dusk and heavy mists were rolling over the hills when they came in sight of the steading, a massive timber stronghold hidden in a secluded dale.



Spoiler: Steading (looking south-west)







Note: This gate would be the "side" door. The main gate is near the watchtower.



A well-worn trail ended at the south-east corner before a pair of fifteen-foot-high doors made of ironbound logs. The stronghold had no windows, but a squat watchtower overlooked the gates. Thick logs comprised the walls of the entire stronghold. A thickly-thatched roof inclined toward the middle, reaching a height of forty feet at its peak. Smoke rose from numerous stone chimneys, the largest one was at the roof's peak.

On the north-east side, a log guardhouse stood apart from the main stronghold. It was connected by a palisade wall of vertical logs twenty feet high. Heavy log doors set into the palisade lead to a courtyard lodged between the two buildings.

The scouts settled into a spot on a nearby hill, where they could observe from behind a rocky tor.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

*"There she be,"* announced Cromby, needlessly, *"How d'ya plan on tackling her?"*


----------



## Tonguez (May 5, 2022)

Kahru listened silently to the words of the Colonels prayer before nodding to affirm It’s sentiment. Sky, Land, Water, Fire: All things Were allive with power, there to be shared by those with the strength to claim it. Raised on the northern tundra the Storm Bear clan knew that lesson well – it was a good prayer.

The Barbarian Druid was keen to reach the giants steading to find if those he sort were there. Even if they were not he would rend the flesh of ogres as an offering of blood to feed the soil. He had thought of taking wing and scouting ahead, but for now he thought it best to keep pace with the others rather than rushing away on his own.

The Druid walked with a light step and In his hand he gripped the gnarled Quarte*rstaff* that he had drawn still living from the trees *of the Wooded Grove*. The staff remained rooted in  his northern homeland and leaf and berry still sprouted from its length.

 By force of habit as he trekked along he scanned for sign and spoor that might indicate pray for hunting or forage to be gathered.
Then as they neared their destination, his pace slowed and focusing on the staff he called upon the spirits to conceal their tracks so they might _pass without trace _or detection

_







*OOC:*


Perception and Survival checks (coming)
Cast Pass without Trace from Staff (2/7 charges) - everyone gets +10 bonus to Dexterity (Stealth) checks 





_


----------



## Maxperson (May 5, 2022)

Smoke rises from numerous chimneys, but does smoke rise from all chimneys?  Kaligan looks closely at them to see.  An unused giant chimney could afford us access into the structure at a room not in use.  While he is looking, he also spends some extra time on the watch tower to see if any giants are in it.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 5, 2022)

Doc had watched the prayers of the Colonel impassively. After a year, he had learned that people here had access to strange powers that he knew better than to question, yet Doc also realized that in the end, all this talk of this god or that god didn't matter when the light faded from your eyes. _No god saved me from this, did they?_

As the group set out, following the scouts provided by Lord Falldur, Doc pulled out a cheroot and stuck it in his mouth. Raising his hand, he snapped his fingers to create a small flame {_prestidigitation_} and light it. As Doc inhaled, the cherry at the end of the cheroot flamed up, and as he exhaled from his lifeless lungs, the smoke writhed around his face before going up into the sky. Doc could sense that the others were uneasy with his presence. _I'm not your huckleberry. _Doc understood that only standing together in combat would form the kind of trust needed for a group like this. In the meantime, a little unease might be helpful. Still, he observed each person he was with, sizing them up during the walk.

As Cromby and Siersha slowed as the trail began to peter out, Doc spit out his cheroot and ground it out under his boot. He was close. He let the darkness rise within him, felt the shadows of the Mesa of Madness coalesce around his left hand until the shades began to solidify into his pistol. Once he held his peacemaker firmly in his hand, Doc put it in his holster.

Doc looked at the massive timber stronghold that was pointed out by the scouts. He thinks for a second, and then looks back at the group.

*Reckon we can try and sneak in. Then again, reckon wood burns. And rustlers burn too.*









*OOC:*



The obvious play would be to go in and take them on individual basis; start with the guards ... Doc is decent at stealth as well. That said, Doc would have no issue (assuming we can generate the fire and/or explosives) with taking ambush positions and burning the whole thing down and taking out survivors as they come out. Maybe it's not the traditional way to tackle this, but ...

And even if we don't, it's definitely what Doc would suggest.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

After Kahru used the magic of his staff, the ground and air seemed to cooperate with moving silently. Grass pressed down underfoot without a whimper and stood back up as if not trodden. They took their first long looks at the fortress before them. The company having approached the steading from the north-east, to avoid being spotted by anyone in the watchtower (on the south-west side).

From here, Kaligan could see the chimneys on most of three sides - the north, east, and north-west. All of the chimneys that could be seen from here on the main building poured smoke, but one of the two on the outbuilding did not.

To see the watchtower, they would have to get closer and move southward. 

Doc thought about burning the whole place to the ground. While the idea appealed, the spring rain had made the thick and heavy thatch roof saturated with moisture. It would take a long, hot fire to get it going. Certainly enough time for the giants to abandon the place as it slowly burned, billowing smoke. He was used to the dryness of the Mad Mesa, but he didn't miss it. The whistling winds would blow dust in your eyes and cover everything in a constant layer of grit that never came clean.

Here a mist was rolling down the hills as the temperature dropped for the eventing. It threatened to cover it all in a damp fog within the hour. _This ain't much better, _he shrugged.









*OOC:*


Want to move southward to get a look at the watchtower? And/or make your way up to the wall first using the building itself for cover from the tower?


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 5, 2022)

*OOC:*



Doc will be moving toward the wall for cover, in order to get a better look at the watchtower. Assume that's going to be the plan when others come along. Gun will be drawn.

Passive Perception: 20
+6stealth, +10Pass: 1D20+16 = [20]+16 = 36


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

Doc moved like a ghost - like he wasn't entirely there. Even the others had missed where he had gone until they saw him wave his hat from down near the corner of the outbuilding, beckoning them to join him.









*OOC:*


LOL. Now that's _some_ stealth! North-east corner to start, then moving you clockwise toward the watchtower. I'll give a few more a chance to post before doing that, though.


----------



## Maxperson (May 5, 2022)

Startled, Kaligan swears a bit under his breath.  "This is too dangerous for someone to go alone." he thinks to himself.  Kaligan begins sneaking down towards Doc to join him in case things go bad.









*OOC:*



1D20+15 = [12]+15 = 27
Stealth +5, +10 Pass Without Trace


----------



## JustinCase (May 5, 2022)

Duvraels eyes widen only very slightly, as the wizard is surprised by the unusual human called Doc. First the strange magics he appears to wield, then revealing himself a stealthy sort. Perhaps the creature has access to some form of spells the yuan ti has not heard of before?

Not being very stealty himself, Duvrael nevertheless moves rather quietly behind the others. As he approaches Doc, a green-brown snake unwraps itself from the magic staff and moves through the grass looking for a way inside.

*"Let me take a look inside,"* he says, pointing to his familiar. If the snake does not find a way, he will cast a spell to look beyond the door.









*OOC:*


Stealth (+10 Pass Without Trace):
1D20+2+10 = [16]+2+10 = 28

If my familiar manages to find a way in, use an Action to see and hear through its senses. Otherwise I will suggest casting Clairvoyance, needing 10 minutes to cast.

Which means, of course, I have finished the spell section of my character sheet.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

*OOC:*





JustinCase said:


> If the snake does not find a way, he will cast a spell to look beyond the door.



A snake can slither under the gates. Let me know: Do you send it under the first gate you come to (East wall, "courtyard" gate - the one most obvious on the picture I posted) or do you continue clockwise down the wall to the south end and send it under the "main" gate near the watchtower? Also: Give me a stealth check for the snake (does a familiar get the PWoT bonus from its master or does it need its own? Hmm...


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 6, 2022)

Gimlak follows the group, impressed by the spell that makes him quieter than he is used to.

As they discuss near the wall, he says "We should scout the perimeter and get a sense of the number of giants inside. We should pick them of one by one if we can. If need be, I can try to create a tunnel to access inside under the wall."









*OOC:*


Nice, natural 20 on the stealth roll for a total of 32
I'm assuming that mould earth can dig under the wall.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

*OOC:*





Steve Gorak said:


> I'm assuming that mould earth can dig under the wall.



Gotta love a dwarven sapper! Yes, that would work for sure (at least, under the gates. More difficult under the buildings.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

The company crossed the open field between the rocky tor and the steading's palisade without incident. They hugged the twenty-foot palisade wall - on their right was the eastern gate and north of that the outbuilding. On their left was the long eastern wall of the steading, with two stone chimneys twenty-five feet high. Around the corner, on the left, out of sight now but in view earlier, was the main gate. Behind it was the watchtower. Around the corner toward the right (northward) the outbuilding had two chimneys, one of which (the closer) was not smoking.









*OOC:*


Okay, let's present some options: 1) Eastgate (snake under see what's up, tunnel under); 2) Head south (left) to the main gate and/or watchtower. 3) Climb a chimney (look large enough to climb down inside of). If so, probably the non-smoking one in the outbuilding? 4) PROFIT!


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 6, 2022)

The Colonel, silent so far, assesses the building.

"Here's another possibility, that can perhaps work alongside what you've suggested. I can get onto the roof, or into the guardhouse, with perhaps one other. From there I can let down a rope for the rest. From there we can have an aerial access to the courtyard, or to the main hall through the thatched roof.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

*OOC:*


Just in case anyone is having trouble visualizing what I'm talking about...though it's a bit pulled-back to make yourselves out...









Spoiler: Steading Eastern Palisade Wall







Notes: The outbuilding is Top Right. The Watchtower is Bottom Left (both are partially off the map); Bottom middle is the main gate; PCs are on the right-hand side, around a chimney just below the eastern gate. Doc intends to move clockwise to the watchtower, but Duvrael has also suggested letting snake under a gate. Lots of ideas.[/ooc]


----------



## JustinCase (May 6, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hisss the snake familiar slithers underneath the first gate and its master closes his eyes in order to perceive through the serpent’s senses. 









*OOC:*


I think PWoT specifies which creature benefit from it, and I doubt that included a familiar that didn’t reveal itself up till then. But…

Stealth familiar: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23

With that roll, it doesn’t matter. 

So first the closest gate.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

Durable stood by the eastern gate and his eyes went snake-like as he looked through the eyes of his familiar, who went under the heavy wooden door. There was a wide, L-shaped courtyard (with,  thankfully, plenty of grass for the snake to hide in, up against the sides of either building. The center was worn to bare dirt, and filthy with animal waste. And there were the animals: Across the courtyard, at the bend, were four horse-sized wolves. They were fighting over bones in an enormous scrap-pile. Two were young and backed off quickly, while the other two snarled and snapped at each other. Noise and smell (as the snake flicked its tongue) from a big door beyond them suggested that through it was a bustling kitchen.


----------



## JustinCase (May 6, 2022)

*”Four large wolves,”* Duvrael intones, eyes still unseeing. 

*”A courtyard before the kitchen. No giants in sight.”*

The wizard waits before his familiar has returned before getting back to his own eyes and ears. 

*”The wolves are distracted but will notice us immediately. Magical invisibility will not fool their noses.”*

With an expectant look Duvrael looks at Kahru. From what he gathers, the northlander has some druidic magic and may be able to deal with the giant wolves.


----------



## Tonguez (May 6, 2022)

_Silent as a corpse_, Doc was the first to move and Kahru like the others followed behind. The idea of burning the whole place to the ground and slaying the inhabitants as they came out had some appeal to the Barbarian, though that might reduce his chance of recovering the stolen whistle. 

Though he was wise enough to remain silent and patient enough to bide his time observing, the Barbarian was not one for clever schemes, a stealthy entry and strong attack was his style. So as the others put their ideas down he spent his time scanning the building assessing its constructing - sturdiness, flaws, points of entry or exit besides the gates and places that might be climbed.

He saw Hisss the snake familiar slither beneath the gate and grinned as he considered the possibility of himself doing the same - a new form!

When *Duvrael * returns with the report of four wolves Kahru considers the possibilities. “I will need to be able to see them, and they must see me” he explains “even then four may be too many to calm -”

It was the Colonel that suggested climbing to the roof as an option, and that idea appealed to Kahru, especially as he had the option of flying up and then spying out the full lay of the steading and the numbers inside. He might also better observe the wolves and come up with a clearer strategy…









*OOC:*


Stealth roll: 1D20+1+10 = [7]+1+10 = 18

Perception: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19

climb check: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 (if needed)

 Passive perception 16


----------



## Maxperson (May 6, 2022)

After hearing about the wolves from Duvrael, the Colonel's idea and the other possibilities that he has gone over in his own mind, Kaligan says, "*I think the best option is to go up onto the roof and try to find a way inside from above*."  Kaligan then grows silent as his thoughts go over scenarios.  Those looking at him can see his eyes moving as he plays those scenarios out in his head.  "*Nightfall.  The giants grow full on their stolen goods, and drunk on stolen wine.  Tonight they will sleep deeply and the chimney to the kitchen will grow cold.  We can enter that way and most will be deep on slumber.  That is when we should strike.*"


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 6, 2022)

Doc listens to the others impassively, weighing the options. After hearing Kaligan speak, he nods slightly toward him.

*Figure comin' in from the top works.*









*OOC:*



So, someone (Colonel?) want to go up and drop the rope? Seems like the rooftop attack might be the way forward.


----------



## Maxperson (May 6, 2022)

Kaligan says, "*I can attain the roof easily if that is what we decide.  If someone has a rope, I will lower it down*."


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 6, 2022)

The colonel approves of the plan. If Kaligan can access the roof easily, the Colonel lets him do so. He's happy to be directed as needed.


----------



## Maxperson (May 6, 2022)

Kaligan scans the roof for spots where the group can hide until nightfall.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

To avoid the wolves, who were the only viewers with the potential to spot them that they could discern, Kaligan figured that the best route would be up the nearby chimney, along the roof's peak (staying below the north side to avoid the view of the watchtower) and to settle between the main steading's roof and the roof of the kitchen.

Kahru was already climbing, and the big northman hauled himself up onto the thatch in the crook of the chimney.



Spoiler: Map of Roof Route

















*OOC:*


I'll take a dc12 athletics check to climb. You slowly make it up even if you fail, but a complication might arise on a failure.


----------



## Maxperson (May 6, 2022)

Kaligan doesn't climb well so he prepares himself mentally, reenforcing his body with telekinetic energy and strengthening his legs with the same. If someone hands him a rope, he takes it.  He then crouches low and leaps high onto the build, landing lightly on the roof where he waits for Kahru to finish his climb.









*OOC:*


I'm using Psi-Powered Leap.  It gives me a fly speed of 60 for 1 round.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

*OOC:*


That oughtta do it. Roof is 25 feet up in this corner. You can even run around the chimney to tie the rope off before your movement ends. Drop the rope down the right-angle between chimney and wall and everyone gets advantage on the athletics check.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 6, 2022)

Doc saw Kaligan glancing around. He pulled out his rope and handed it to him.

*Works as good for climbin' as it does for hangin'.*

As Kaligan jumps up onto the roof, Doc lets the souls within him rise up, feeling their pain, their anguish, and ... there. He feels the pain of a life cut short ... the yearning because a young woman loved to swim and was now trapped in the netherrealms. That would do. He let her soul suffuse and invigorate him, the memories and pain flooding through him.

When the rope drops, Doc lithely scrambles up it, with a newfound precision in his movements.









*OOC:*



Doc is now proficient in ATHLETICS until the next short rest, and then can choose a new one. (_Whispers from the Grave_)

Athletics check with advantage: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

From his new vantage of the roof, Doc could see the dire wolves. These were much bigger wolves than he had ever seen - the size of a horse - but at least, unlike the wolves he was used to on the Mad Mesa, they didn't appear to be _vampiric_. He could feel the pull of his gun in its holster. _These wolves needed killin'_ - but he let that notion abide. There would be a time for it later. He hunkered down out of their view before they spotted him, though their heads were down, mauling their scraps.


----------



## Tonguez (May 6, 2022)

Hauling himself to the roof Kahru took position next to the Leaper Kaligan, impressed by his ability. The barbarian took the time to look across the rooftops to get an idea of the steadings lay out and then across to the watchtower to see how many guards were stationed there.

“ _ We should kill the guard in the tower_” he whispered to the Leaper and the haunted man who had joined them “ _ remove the risk of being spotted and the alarm raised

The wolves are less risk _” he added taking a glance down at the dire wolves feeding below. _So the giants kept them in their compound, Kahru thought maybe he could take on their form to move around unmolested. _









*OOC:*


 Kahru StormBear AC15 HP 83/83 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 3/3 WS 2/2 Rage 3/3 Staff 5/7 

what is the distance to the watchtower? Can I see it from our current perch?
Also Im assuming the wolves are Dire Wolves for the purposes of acquiring a Wild shape form


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 7, 2022)

_Falling is a bad way to die_ Gimlak thinks to himself. Without a sound nor a gesture, he summons a beholder kin aberration that appears next to him. He proceeds to climb on it and slowly floats to the roof to join the others. He tells them “Don’t worry, his name is Larry, and he’s with me”. It was impossible to tell whether the dwarf made a joke or not.









*OOC:*


 psionically cast summon aberration (beholder kin) using 4 spell points. 
Spell points left: 8/12
Bonus Acton telepathic speech to instruct the aberration to let Gimlak climb on it and bring him to the roof.
Concentration on summon aberration ( round 1 of max 1h)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 7, 2022)

Kahru had a look around. He climbed up to the peak, where he used the enormous chimney for cover as he peered over at the watchtower, which stood slightly taller than the roof, but could not see down this side, where the group was gathering. He could make out one fat hill giant guard, whose back was to him, as the giant looked southward.

Donnell, the squire that the Colonel had been charged with taking along had nearly been forgotten he was so quiet in such illustrious company. The Colonel had not forgotten him, and the old soldier waited for the lad to make his way up the rope (a task he did with the expert enthusiasm of youth) before joining the others.









*OOC:*


Which I am sure @Kobold Stew will do any moment. Donnell's Athletics Check: 2D20.HIGH(1)+3 = [16, 12]+3 = 19


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 7, 2022)

Once the others are up, and Donnell makes his way to the roof, the Colonel climbs up, bringing the rope with him.









*OOC:*


Athletics. 2D20.HIGH(1)+6 = [13, 17]+6 = 23.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 7, 2022)

*OOC:*


So... there is only one problem with the plan of waiting until nightfall that I feel I should remind you of... PWoT and Larry are only going to last an hour. I mean, it should be dark by then, but there's no guarantee that the party will be over (it's "only" been going for two or three hours so far!)


----------



## Maxperson (May 7, 2022)

Kaligan listens to Kahru's suggestion to kill the guard in the watchtower and contemplates it for a moment.  Taking a deep breath Kaligan responds quietly, "*My main concern with that is that if they change the guard at sundown, it will be discovered that someone is here.  If we lay low until nightfall, the guard in the tower and wolves shouldn't be able to see us up on the roof, which will be very dark.  We need to get inside undetected.*"   Thinking a little further about the Barbarian's motives, Kaligan continues, "*We will have ample opportunity to kill giants once we are inside.  No plan ever goes perfectly and we will be in their stronghold.*"


----------



## Tonguez (May 7, 2022)

“I think you give them too much credit” Kahru shrugged doubting that the giants were organised enough to schedule a change of guard. No matter, the current guard was focussed south anyway and unlikely to spot the rooftop infiltrators.
Waiting for nightfall however was something the Barbarian did not agree with. Fortune favoured the bold, the advantage was now and waiting would just provide more time for them to be discovered by some random encounter.

Pulling back from the chimney Kahru joined the last few climbers as they arrived. The sight of a stout dwarf riding a beholder was a suprise though, and for a moment the barbarians hand went for his axe until the dwarf intervened.

“Larry?” the Barbarian looked at the monster incredulously, unsure if he was more concerned about _It_ or the ghastly gunslinger in their company; there was much weirdness in these foreign lands.

Nonetheless an idea was forming in his head and he looked from the abberation and back to the Chimneys.

”can your Larry go down a chimney?” He inquired of Gimlak “get us a report of whats happening inside?”


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 7, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> ”can your Larry go down a chimney?” He inquired of Gimlak “get us a report of whats happening inside?”



“We think alike friend, yes he can go downs and he can tell me telepathically what he sees”

Looking at Duvrael, he adds “if you can make him invisible, Larry will be able to soften up any giant he sees as his eyes can hurt their minds”

I no one disagrees, Gimlak telepathically instructs Larry to go down the chimney.









*OOC:*


bonus action telepathic speech to restart the counter, Larry can be out of sight for 9 minutes and still get instructions from Gimlak

And @JustinCase, if Duvrael casts improved invisibility, we’ll have our very own invisible killer/reconnaissance drone ;-)


----------



## Maxperson (May 7, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> “We think alike friend, yes he can go downs and he can tell me telepathically what he sees”
> 
> Looking at Duvrael, he adds “if you can make him invisible, Larry will be able to soften up any giant he sees as his eyes can hurt their minds”
> 
> ...



"*My friends*." says Kaligan, "*If a giant sees this come out of the chimney, they will search the roof.  And there is the fire to consider.  Is Larry immune to the heat and smoke?*"  Kaligan pauses before continuing, "*Killing them during the day when they are active might also ruin their festive mood.  We want them full to sleeping and drunk when we enter, do we not?*"  With that Kaligan settles back and awaits their answer.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 7, 2022)

“You have a point, better they not see him then.” Gimlak smiles, looking at Duvrael.

“And Larry doesn’t need to maim, he can just scout”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2022)

Larry didn't like the idea of getting burnt, or even breathing smoke, and he complained about it in his native tongue, which only Gimlak could understand. To everyone else, it sounded like, *"Ooghru bruggha iiaaah gaaluuh roogho."*

He had a filthy filthy tongue.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2022)

Squire Donnell, who'd mostly been silent, other than speaking to the Colonel to understand what was expected of him, boldly whispered, *"Be quiet!"* to the beholder-kin and then to the others, *"We need to decide quickly. We can't stay here."*

He had been watching the wolves with a wary eye, and though it had not barked any warning, one of them had looked their way before returning to its meal.









*OOC:*


Okay, so that we don't spend too much time circling on this, let's get the plan nailed down. Chime in on adopting: 1) Kaligan's plan of waiting in the crook of the kitchen roof for nightfall & the chimney fires to die down; 2) that, but send Larry down a chimney first; 3) deal with the guard at the watchtower. If we go with 2) you'll have to choose a chimney: a) The one right here; b) the non-smoking one (but that's in sight of the watchtower.) There's another not-smoking on the outbuilding, but then you'd be on the 'wrong' roof (and Larry would have to fly over the courtyard); c) one near the hiding spot by the kitchen (though it's very smoky). (Obviously 4 and d can be added as "other" options, but let's try to keep it simple!)


----------



## Maxperson (May 8, 2022)

*OOC:*


My vote is for option 1 or option 2 if Larry can be rendered invisible


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 8, 2022)

*OOC:*


 I’m all for option 2 with invisible Larry but @JustinCase’s character needs to cast improved invisibility


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2022)

To avoid the possibility of their presence being revealed by the wolves, the company moved across the roof to the 'v' between the main steading and what was becoming apparent to be the kitchen-wing. Here they could hunker-down out of sight of anyone on the ground, and discuss what to do with what remained of their hour with Larry.

The consensus was leaning toward making Larry invisible, and sending him down a chimney.









*OOC:*


Come to think of it, there are three "safe" options for Larry - the "main" chimney at the roof's peak, is not a chimney at all, but a built-in smoke-hole for the bonfire in the grand hall. Kahru could tell that when he used it to hide behind while observing the watchtower. Larry could go in there and fly around the grand hall rafters. Heck, I guess you could check all three, but you've only got 1 minute with greater invisibility (only worth doing if you want him to attack), otherwise 'regular' invisibility lasts an hour.


----------



## Tonguez (May 8, 2022)

“that chimney I hid behind is a large smoke-hole for a bonfire” Kahru commented eager to see things progress “your Larry could go in and remain near the roof, unseen would be better - I for one am ready to follow”

Kahru was not good with other people, his frown clearly showed impatience - if he wanted to wait until dark he would have done so back at camp, now was about action, not camping on the roof wasting time while your enemy feasted below. He looked to the Colonel and the wizard for input, though there was only one answer he wanted

Kahru felt no sympathy for the gurgling monster either, even if it did burn. As a druid Kahru was all for protecting the natural balance of predator and prey, but Gimlaks Larry was not a natural thing, it was a tool, the token of a crazed mind.









*OOC:*


 vote option 2 and then next action, hopefully the Colonel and Duvrael will post soon too
Just noting that Kahru is Cha 8, he’s getting impatient and not doing much to hide his disdain for the idea of waiting


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 9, 2022)

*OOC:*


Sending Larry down to soften up the enemy puts everyone on high alert, and means we are acting with zero information -- just assuming that it's death to all (which admittedly it probably is). It also puts everything on one player, before we know anything, which is less fun for all. I'll accept option 2 if that's the preference, but my instinct in suggesting coming up here was for 1. The Colonel would absolutely wait until nightfall before slinking down the chimney or through the roof. Or we could set fire to the roof once it is dark, and get them dealing with the fire in the confusion.


----------



## Tonguez (May 9, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sending Larry down to soften up the enemy puts everyone on high alert, and means we are acting with zero information -- just assuming that it's death to all (which admittedly it probably is). .











*OOC:*


 Larry can act as a reconnaisance drone only, he gets a look at whats inside and reports back and thus we get information of what to expect.
No need for Larry to attack anything - he can be a Spectator


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 9, 2022)

*OOC:*


I think I misunderstood the purpose of Greater Invisibility, then. I am not hard-set on anything.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 9, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think I misunderstood the purpose of Greater Invisibility, then. I am not hard-set on anything.











*OOC:*


I proposed greater invisibility because @JustinCase’s didn’t have invisibility on his character sheet


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 9, 2022)

*OOC:*



Sorry, out for the weekend. I would go with taking out the guard at the watchtower. But that would just be me, and it seems like most people want to send Larry down. So, let's do that and get it goin'!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 9, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I proposed greater invisibility because @JustinCase’s didn’t have invisibility on his character sheet











*OOC:*


Actually, he does. Maybe you looked at the sheet before he finished it. I'm going to assume he casts it, even though he hasn't chimed in, just to get things moving. I'm sure he'd be okay with it. Invisibility is a much better choice here than Greater, what with 1 hour duration.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 9, 2022)

*OOC:*


awesome call to get regular invisibility!!!! We'll have an invisible reconnaissance drone for 1h. Note that Gimlak instructs Larry to come back every 8 minutes or so, so he can re-initiate telepathic speech (otherwise, as per the summon aberration spell, he'll basically freeze waiting for instructions if none are given to him)







Gimlak smiles as Larry disappears. He telepathically instructs the aberration to silently go down the non-smoking chimney, scout, and describe what he sees, and to head back after about 4 minutes. To make sure, he asks that someone count to make sure the telepathic link doesn't expire As Larry describes what he sees, Gimlak verbalises everything to his companions.









*OOC:*


Not sure how you wanted to handle the duration of telepathic speech. I'm assuming that my character has a sense of how long he can maintain the connection.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 9, 2022)

With their hiding spot seeming secure, the group discussed not "wasting" their time with Gimlak's summoned aberration. This came with a quiet discussion of the wizard's magic, and led to Duvrael offering to turn the beholder-kin invisible to scout while they waited.

With that, the hour passed as the invisible Larry would periodically leave and return (surprising everyone with a slightly-too-loud *"Gbrabgh!"* as he announced his return. During the scouting, the dwarf and the aberration would telepathically argue for a while, as Gimlak tried to get more precise details off the lazy and rude beholder-kin.

Eventually, the group were able to put together some (hopefully accurate) details:









*OOC:*


With a map!








Spoiler: Steading General Details

















*OOC:*


Map Key: 1) Where the party arrived; 2) Gatehouse (guarded); 3) Watchtower (giants); 4) Smoke-less chimney; 5) Great Hall bonfire smoke-hole; 6) Kitchen roof (PCs are HERE!); 7) Courtyard (4 dire wolves); 8) Outbuilding (sleeping ogres)






Larry stubbornly refused to give exact numbers, but he reported that there was a large party of giants in the Great Hall (a large room in the middle). The "king" was entertaining guests there, probably not more than a dozen, all giants. (Larry was unclear on the type). He revealed that there were actually more than one (Gimlak narrowed it down to three) giants in the watchtower (Kahru had only seen one) and guards (probably ogres) in the gatehouse.

Larry had gone down the two smoke-free chimneys. The one in the outbuilding, Larry reported "sleeping ogres", while the one at the south-west corner, he reported "one giant" but had no idea what the giant was doing, other than being "awake in the room". By his reluctant description, Gimlak thought that the giant was likely a Stone Giant.

It was fully dark by the time Larry disappeared, but the kitchen fires burned for another hour. A light rain began, washing away the mists that had rolled down out of the hills, but making any chance of a roof fire unlikely. They were cold, damp and cramped from sitting on the wet thatch roof, but the various noises from around the steading had died down and so had the smoke from most of the fires, with one exception: The fire from the chimney that they had initially climbed to get on the roof increased, and the one further south from that one stayed steady.

The bonfire in the great hall still burned, but the smoke from the giant smoke-hole calmed, indicating that it was burning low. Things would likely have changed somewhat, since Larry's reports.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 9, 2022)

*Reckon we should take care of the guards, first.*









*OOC:*



Recommend we take care of the three giants in the watchtower first. Ideally, it would be nice to go after the sleeping ogres, but we'd have to go by the dire wolves. Don't think dropping in on the great hall, even if they're sleeping, is a great idea.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 9, 2022)

There was a noise from below and a hill giant came out from a door not far beneath them. He crossed the courtyard, and the dire wolves barely took notice of him. (they had moved to comfortable grass and were now curled up, fat on scraps and dozing). The giant began to slowly circle the courtyard, on guard duty.


----------



## Maxperson (May 9, 2022)

Kaligan says, "*We could go down the kitchen chimney.  It's far from the tower and it's dark out, so we would not be seen.  Once inside, we can explore and engage as we will, without the tower guards being aware*."


----------



## Tonguez (May 10, 2022)

“ Kitchens mean fire, knives and scrounging guards” the Barbarian opined before looking back to the guard tower.

“Kill the guards then down the smokeless chimney is my plan” Kahru announced his intention. The gunman made him uneasy but Kahru had to agree about taking out the guards and was already moving that direction, pausing at the apex to see if at least one other would back him up …









*OOC:*


Stealth_: 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14

At roof Apex will check what guard is doing, then sneak to Chimney 4.

Kahru StormBear AC15 HP 83/83 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 3/3 WS 2/2 Rage 3/3 Staff 5/7


----------



## JustinCase (May 10, 2022)

Duvrael offers no explanation as he softly starts casting another spell. Producing a small piece of cured leather from a pouch on his bandoleer, he touches it to his other hand while intoning a few eldritch phrases and making complicated gestures. A greenish sheen of scales appears on his skin briefly before fading.

*"I can make one of the guards attack the others,"* Avrael offers matter-of-factly as he puts the spell component back, confident in his magical prowess.

The wizard seems a bit distracted, as if making plans and calculations in his head rather than listening to the input of the others.

*"However, violence will likely attract more attention than we want. We could draw out most of the giants with a distraction, but they will return faster than we can escape. I've only got one or two invisibility spells left, but that will not fool the wolves. One of us could go down there and tie up a few sleeping giants, slowing them down when they wake up."*

He seems to be thinking out loud rather than coming to any conclusion. 









*OOC:*


Sorry, you guys are posting a lot faster than I can keep up with over the weekend. 

So Duvrael has cast _Invisibility_ on the beholderkin (feel free to assume I can cast whatever spell you need if I'm not online for a few days), and has now cast _Mage Armor_ on himself.

I can cast _Enemies Abound_ on one of the giants or ogres, making them attack its allies, and when doing so I will use the Portent to replace their saving throw roll with the '4' I rolled earlier. 

*Duvrael* AC15* HP 56/56 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 3/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 P 4,17
Reaction readied: Cast _Shield _spell when hit by an attack, increasing AC to 20 and potentially turning a hit into a miss.


----------



## Maxperson (May 10, 2022)

Kaligan nods in agreement at Duvrael's words that attacking the guards will likely attract more attention than we want.  "*We are already past them.  Let's go down and deal with what giants are inside*."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2022)

*"May I ask: Do we have a leader?"* asked Donnell, boldly. *"Because if not, we're going to have to work out how a group of equals can make decisions, and we're going to have to do it quickly. Before that giant down there spots us and raises an alarm."*









*OOC:*


So which is it? I have two-and-a-half "votes" for hitting the watchtower and one 'weighty' vote (in that @Maxperson sounds determined) to go down the kitchen chimney. Can we reconcile quick-ish (by which I simply mean without too much back-and-forth on it)? It's an important decision, sure, but ultimately not all _that_ important. Either way can lead to success or death, depending on how things shake out.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 11, 2022)

Gimlak weighs in: "If we do anything outside, we need to dispatch the wolves first otherwise they will reveal our presence. If we go inside, this won't be a problem, unless the guards come in as reinforcements. If we can trap the giants inside, I can open a path to the greater void that will soften them up"









*OOC:*


Gimlak has the inspiring leader feat, but I don't necessarily want to impose his leadership.
Also, apologies in advance, I'm travelling till Friday so my response rate will be spotty. 
Also FYI, GImlak is referring to the Hunger of Hadar spell, that can be quite nasty in enclosed spaces


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2022)

While the others discussed how best to proceed, Kahru went up to the roof's peak and peered over at the watchtower. It was now dark, and he could see the shadowy forms of two hill giants on watch. One was looking out to the south and the other to the east, using the light from two large hooded lanterns cast out into the grassy hills surrounding the steading.

He looked back to see if anyone was following him, and he could just make out the company in the crook of the roof, quietly discussing what to do, with no consensus achieved.









*OOC:*


Edit: Just so we know what we'd be getting into with the Watchtower. The roof peaks at about even with the Watchtower's platform (45 feet above the ground) and then slopes down to 25 feet off the ground, making the climb ~25 feet (including getting over the railing) from the roof to the Watchtower. The hill giant guards ARE alert ATM, but they're not watching the roof, and they don't have darkvision. So slipping down the roof to the chimney (for cover) is not out of the question, though maybe not room there for the whole party. Still, you can work your way all the way to the base of the watchtower, with a stealth roll. (Currently without PWoT, they could feasibly hear you on the roof and shine their lanterns over, and you'd be caught). Then you'll have to climb 25 feet up to get at them. Not easy, really.


----------



## Tonguez (May 11, 2022)

Kahru The Storm Bear looked back with a scowl, wondering why he had been cursed with ditherers instead of warriors. The aid of the spirits had already passed without trace into the night and he could feel the undercurrent of rage starting to broil in his belly. But as impatient and ready to crack skulls as the barbarian was, he was not so rash and unwise as to take on 3 giants alone.

If the rest chose to go down the nearest chimney, then Kahru would follow. But once they were inside - the Barbarian zealot was ready to rip the flesh of ogres









*OOC:*


Oh Duvrael having _Enemies Abound_ changes things, what would happen if it was cast into the Great Hall on the Hill giant king himself? Cause some real chaos as the king goes mad and slaughters his own 

So, down the chimney?


JustinCase said:


> I can cast on one of the giants or ogres, making them attack its allies, and when doing so I will use the Portent to replace their saving throw roll with the '4' I rolled earlier.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2022)

Thinking about the great hall and being at the peak of the roof, Kahru ventured to take a peek down the large smoke hole over the hall. The bonfire had died down to a smallish fire (though the pit was enormous) and he was able to look in without too much smoke in his face. The vaulted ceiling of the hall was supported with blackened rafters, and far below him (forty feet down), the hall was dimly lit by various low-burning iron braziers that hung from the rafters on chains. A few hill giants had put bedrolls down around the firepit, and one was crossing the hall. He could not see the entire room, but the party was over and there appeared to be no sign of the king, who likely had retired to his chambers.









*OOC:*


I hate to tempt yet another egress, but it's possible to go in this way as well. I more mention this to make it clear that things have changed somewhat since Larry scouted. You waited until it got late.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 11, 2022)

The Colonel, huddled under the loose thatch as the scouting takes place, scowls at Donnell. "Know your place, lad. You're right, we don't have a leader. And you're right, it's not me. I've led too many men to their deaths before. Surviving means carrying the burden of those that are lost. If you're lucky, and watch, you will find yourself carrying that burden too before too long."

He lets the others know: "I can get myself, and anyone i can carry, up to the guard house without climbing and silently. If we go that way, I think we can take them by surprise. , since if they are looking anywhere, it won't be from the roof. If we do that, we thin out reinforcements and if we do it quickly we might not alert those inside.

Whether or not we do that, I agree that down the chimney is the way to go. Duvrael's spell seems a great way to go for the main hall, and again would create a distraction that might allow us some opportunity. If our king shows up, I can try to banish him to another plane, and that would give us a minute to deal with the depleted forces. Again, Duvrael's portent might be useful for ensuring that hits home.

Whether we hit the guard tower or not is up to others. I can lead that attack there if you want, carrying anyone who can hold on to my back. Otherwise, let's make our way to the chimney. Donnell, you stick with me."


----------



## JustinCase (May 11, 2022)

*"If I can cast that spell on one of the more powerful giants, perhaps even the king himself, then perhaps reinforcements will just think it an internal conflict,"* Duvrael grins coldly.

*"With luck, they will not even suspect our presence. If they are sleeping, it could be that many of our opponents are killed without even waking up! The only obstacle is that I cannot focus on both that spell and on magical invisibility, so we will need to hide longer. And does anyone have a way to magically silence the hall?"*









*OOC:*


A vote to go down this chimney rather than take out the watchtower first. Although I'm fine with either plan.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 11, 2022)

Doc has been listening to the others with him. As he hears them talk, he silently takes another slug of whiskey. _When you have to shoot, shoot. Don't talk._

*Not makin' a decision is a decision I'm not makin'. *

Doc moves to the chimney, and begins to clamber down.









*OOC:*




Doc takes his rope back and fastens it to the chimney and climbs down the chimney. (Athletics at advantage, still proficient)

Doc stealthily hides toward the base.

Doc summons the fear of the souls who died when they were buried alive and plants it in the mind of the biggest, baddest thing he sees while hiding. (Enemies Abound @3rd Level warlock slot - 1 action, concentration up to a minute, critter gets int save)

Athletics check w/adv; Stealth check: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21
1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21








ETA- "hides toward the base" = base of chimney at bottom


----------



## Maxperson (May 11, 2022)

Kaligan sees Doc head to the chimney and thinks, "Excellent!"  He then moves towards the chimney himself and waits for Doc to reach the bottom, then he simply jumps in and lands lightly upon the floor of the chimney next to Doc and begins to look around as he steps out of the chimney to make room for the next person.









*OOC:*


I'm assuming that we've been up there waiting long enough to get a short rest to refresh my Psi-Powered leap.  If not, I will expend 1 psionic die to refresh it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that we've been up there waiting long enough to get a short rest to refresh my Psi-Powered leap.  If not, I will expend 1 psionic die to refresh it.











*OOC:*


Yeah, two hours cramped in the shadows between two chimneys in a V in the roof. In a light rain and growing dark and misty chill. Not nice, but restful enough.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2022)

While Kahru was growing impatient and contemplating climbing through the smoke-hole to drop into the great hall, Doc decided he was through deliberating. He tied a rope to one of the chimneys that they had figured to belong to the kitchen, on the south side of their hiding place on the roof, hopped up on the stonework, and slid down into darkness.

Pleased that his plan was being implemented at last, Kaligan went next.

To avoid them bunching up at the bottom, Donnell offered to tie a rope to the northern chimney. They weren't sure if there would be a wall between them at the bottom (Larry would not go down these chimneys, as they were blazing hot during his scouting time) but the two chimneys were only twenty feet apart, which wasn't far at giant-size. They could rendezvous inside.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2022)

As they had suspected, it was, in fact, the kitchen hearths. As such, there were various built-in contraptions for cooking - iron racks, hooks for hanging iron pots, extra stonework for oven compartments. Doc had stopped to work his way around them, not quite as out of the way as Kaligan had hoped, and there were more things to hook, catch, or burn yourself on (some of the iron was still hot). Kaligan had to catch himself short of landing on his feet, and he pressed against the wall to stop his fall.

This only made a small amount of noise come from the fireplace, but it was enough that Kaligan and Doc waited, listening for a moment, to see if anyone had heard. The kitchen was quiet - the only noise was the sound of someone loudly snoring, but quite far away from the hearth.









*OOC:*


I'm going to let a few more come down (perhaps the other chimney) before the two of you can move an iron pot to make room to get out.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 11, 2022)

*OOC:*



Given the lack of beasties, it looks like I've kept my spell slot. I'll remain in cover with revolver ready to go until the others descend.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Given the lack of beasties, it looks like I've kept my spell slot. I'll remain in cover with revolver ready to go until the others descend.











*OOC:*


Well...I was gonna wait for a few others to be down, but...







When Doc was able to find a safe way through the obstacles without making a ruckus, he looked across an extremely large kitchen, dimly lit by low-burning iron braziers hanging from the rafters. The floor was packed dirt, swept flat, and several sleeping pallets had been laid out along the walls, next to tables, benches, and footstools. Some worktables were giant-sized, but others were man-sized. The sleeping pallets were occupied by orcs. Far across the room, one was snoring loudly. This meant that it was likely that at least one or two of the others were awake, tossing in their pallets.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2022)

*OOC:*


Here, have a map. Everyone not on this is still on the roof, but can come down before Doc or Kaligan should do anything more.









Spoiler: Kitchen


----------



## Tonguez (May 11, 2022)

Kahru hastily clambers down from his perch and then climbs down the other chimney









*OOC:*


 sorry guys 
Stealth: 1D20+1 = [6]+1 = 7

Athletics: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2022)

Donnell had finished tying off a second rope, and Kahru came down from the roof peak, eager to get into it with some giants after so much waiting. He shoved his way past Gimlak, who was about to go first down the second chimney (the Colonel was planning to go last, after Donnell, and Duvrael was working his way up onto the first chimney). Grabbing the rope from the dwarf, the big northman swung over the top of the chimney and began to slide. 

In doing so, he dislodged a large stone that fell past him as he slid down the rope. Before he landed at the bottom, it had crashed into an iron pot and tumbled out onto the kitchen floor. Orcs sat up in their pallets (even the snoring stopped). They didn't immediately react to it as a threat - but Kahru, figuring that he'd revealed himself anyway, landed at the bottom and began knocking obstacles out of his way, scattering pots and turning out an iron grate.









*OOC:*


That outta do it. I'd have the orcs "surprised" but it's going to take enough effort to get out of the kitchen fireplace that they'll at least start to stand. They're mostly unarmed, too, so it's not like you don't have them at a terrible disadvantage. Let's get @JustinCase Duvrael and @Steve Gorak to roll their athletics (start working their way down) and then I'll post a round-roller.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 12, 2022)

Gimlak goes down the rope as quietly as he can, and once down stares silently in the room and it turns dark.









*OOC:*


Gimlak has proficiency in the climbing kit, so I added his proficiency to the roll: 12 or 8 if he can’t add proficiency
Stealth: 14

He’ll cast hunger of hadar psionically at the opposite end of the room, which will spare the group, but cover the orcs. Note that the orcs are now blind, so it should be tough to escape







Gimlak says : “don’t go into the darkness, let it do its work”









*OOC:*


 sorry, the link didn’t save work for the rolls


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 12, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> He’ll cast hunger of hadar psionically at the opposite end of the room, which will spare the group, but cover the orcs. Note that the orcs are now blind, so it should be tough to escape.











*OOC:*


And so it should! But I'll have to hold your action until I start a round-roller. The HoH (poor orcs, it's horrible!) will be your first turn of combat. (The climb down counts, though.)


----------



## Tonguez (May 12, 2022)

Orcs! the noisy Barbarian had not expected orcs, they were a whole different level of annoyance and one that he thought he’d left behind, there was no fun in slaughtering orcs.

“Stay down, don’t move!” Kahru growled in giantish, loud enough to threaten but not to bellow. He figured that since stealth was blown anyway he may as well intimidate this lot into submission.
Kahru looked around to see if any of the orcs looked like a Boss, of course he didn’t know why the kitchens were filled with orcs but at least one of them should understand giantish ““we’re her for giants not you runts ” he continued ““so stay down you won’t get hurt“

Of course that last statement might be a lie, especially with Gimlaks Abberant shadows, but that just made the threat more real...









*OOC:*



Intimidation: 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10
Or 13 if using Str Intimidation
This roller doesn’t like me


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 12, 2022)

Kahru spoke threateningly to the orcs, who stepped away from the man coming out of the fireplace. Then an inky blackness descended on the far side of the kitchen. Strange scraping noises and ominous, unintelligible chanting came from within, which was soon followed by the panicked cries of the orcs who were lost inside.









*OOC:*


For the record, when a fight breaks out, I normally try to get everyone to wait until I call for each round with my "round roller" - like this:






        *GM:*  *Encounter:* Orcs of the Steading's Kitchen
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* None; *Visibility:* Dim Light (Iron Braziers); *Cover:* Tables; *Spells* Hunger of Hadar (swirl)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 66/66 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 84/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 2/2 Wls 4/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 56/56 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 SP 8/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 83/83 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 3/3 WS 2/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 13/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 1/1





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Orcs* (12) AC11 HP15ea PP10*


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One*     








*OOC:*


Kahru and Gimlak have gone, so don't do another turn for them until I post a call for round two! Everyone else can go. Duvrael and Donnell are still halfway up the chimney (15 foot climb) and the Colonel is on the roof (30 foot climb). Please audit my status bar for your character. I don't think I kept up.


----------



## Maxperson (May 12, 2022)

Kaligan draws his longsword and moves swiftly and surely to just beneath the nearest orc, cutting it down as he passes by.  "*I will hold the doors to the south.*" he says.  "*Let none escape.*"









*OOC:*


Longsword swings: 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11
1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20
Damage: 1D8+4 = [7]+4 = 11 1D8+4 = [6]+4 = 10


----------



## JustinCase (May 12, 2022)

Long, long years of studying magic are no help in building muscles. Sure, some of those spellbooks and tomes seem to weigh more than than the libraries they're in, but never did Duvrael have to carry such a monster for more than a few steps.

So different from holding himself up by a rope, dangling over a warm stove in a giant's fortress. The wizard feels the rope slip from his grasp, holding on just a little longer before realizing he cannot delay his inevitable fall any longer.

With a crash Duvrael falls amidst the cauldrons and pottery, alerting the orcs that people are coming down from both chimneys.

He loudly curses ropes, chimneys and giants in colourful Primordial words and phrases, then gets up and brushes the soot off his clothes.

Orcs. The kitchen staff are orcs. Only hill giants and ogres would even consider orcs in their kitchen, let alone trust the creatures to prepare their food.

With a sigh, the yuan ti takes out the components for his invisibility spell again, this time casting it at himself. Where the wizard stood just a moment before, now only the snake Hisss is visible before it quickly slithers off.









*OOC:*


Athletics Duvrael: 1D20-1 = [7]-1 = 6

Then cast _Invisibility _again at myself. It lasts for up to an hour as long as I concentrate on it.

*Duvrael* AC15* HP 56/56 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 3/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 P 4,17
Reaction readied: Cast _Shield _spell when hit by an attack, increasing AC to 20 and potentially turning a hit into a miss.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 12, 2022)

The Colonel is impressed with the silent departure of the group from the roof, even as he hears the muffled landing of his companions as they reach bottom.

Finally, he goes.

And it goes poorly.









*OOC:*


Athletics 1d20+6=7 (fumble). Stealth 1d20+0=1 (fumble). Too funny. I'll not take a first turn until we see the results of this. I'm happy to describe it if you prefer.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 12, 2022)

Doc watches his companion, Kaligan, move toward the closest orc with his blade drawn while he remains hidden. From this position, he can see another Orc just past where Kaligan is going.

He feels the anger of a thousand trapped souls rise within him, and as his eyes flare up, Doc trains his furious vengeance upon the orc and begins firing.









*OOC:*



*Doc* AC14 HP 84/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 *1*/2 Wls 4/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1

Doc is going to use bonus action HEX (-1 spell slot at 3rd level) on the orc past Kaligan and begin shootin'.
Hex- concentration, if target dies may switch with bonus, lasts 8 hrs, d6necro+disad

Unless specified otherwise, all targets will be disad on dex.

Attack w/ advantage; pistol damage; sneak attack; hex: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = *29*
1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22
1D10+5 = [8]+5 = *13*
2D6 = [5, 1] =* 6*
1D6 = [3] = *3*

Um ... okay, not that it matter, but the crit means +d10 (crit) and +d10 (piercer) and +2d6 (sneak attack) and +d6 (hex)
Crit: 1D10 = [8] = *8*
1D10 = [9] = *9*
2D6 = [2, 2] = *4*
D6 = =

And mistyped d6
Crit2: 1D6 = [4] = *4*
So that's ... *47 from the first shot*. Um... okay. I got nothing. This is surreal.

Some other orc, I guess? (Note- can't move hex this turn).

Second shot (no hex, no sneak, advantage because hiding this round): 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = *15*
1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
1D10+5 = [1]+5 = 6

Reroll damage for pirrcer-
Piercer reroll: 1D10+5 = [7]+5 = *12*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 12, 2022)

The Colonel had watched Donnell disappear down into darkness and he wondered if he could keep the lad alive through this ordeal. Halfway down the chimney, at its darkest point, his mind's eye wandered to his worst of days. Suddenly, it was like he was there again - fire and ash - soldiers as young as Donnell, dead and dying. He reached out to one, and let go of the rope. He came to himself as he slammed into an iron pot and tore his overcoat on an enormous hook. 

Then Donnell was there, helping him out of the fireplace. The lad had strapped on a large shield and a skull-cap helmet. He looked competent and ready. Perhaps he would live after all.









*OOC:*


You should have had advantage on the climb, but since you needn't roll stealth ATM, really, I'll call it double-fumble. Colonel takes 11 damage (probably mostly from the hook, but also the fall).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 12, 2022)

Kaligan was moving to cover the south exit when Doc began firin' from the shadows of the fireplace. Across the kitchen, an orc lost his head - quite literally. To Kaligan, the strange metal device (was it a wand?) in Doc's hand made a dull _thud_ noise, and the orc's head went like a dropped egg. Fortunately, he was too buisy to be shocked, as he cut down the nearest orc and moved to head the next one off, who had grabbed a large knife off a table, and was running toward him, for the door. The _thud_ noise happened again, but this time the targeted orc only staggered from the blow. Kaligan was satisfied to see that the first effect wasn't universal, even if he and Doc were on the same side.









*OOC:*


Two dead orcs and one wounded (12 damage)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 12, 2022)

Two orcs chose to surrender to Kahru, at least for the moment, and they stepped back to the north wall next to a wood-pile. The third there ran, going around the corner to the north, where another orc was heading for the northern door. The doors were big, and even for an orc, it appeared to be some work to open them, but the orc managed it, revealing a dark dining room, probably a servant's mess.

Two orcs found their way free of Gimlak's inky blackness - one found himself cornered against the pantry wall, while the other joined the ones fleeing northward, though it showed signs of injury from multiple scratches. The others were lost in the darkness - one's cries were cut mercifully short.

There was a small (by giant standards) room in the kitchen's north-east corner. Its door was a simple hung animal skin, part of which was in the area of Gimlak's spell. Suddenly it was torn from it's hook and sucked into the inky darkness, with hungry chewing noises. The revealed room was dark, but held two giant-sized beds, with two giant-sized shadows rising quickly in a panicked frenzy.









*OOC:*


Orcs in the Hunger: One dead, two escaped, two still lost. Damage recorded.








Spoiler: Rolls



Damage to Orcs in HoH
O10 start: 2D6 = [5, 2] = 7
O10 end: 2D6 = [4, 4] = 8
O2 start: 2D6 = [3, 6] = 9 and out!
O3 start: 2D6 = [4, 2] = 6
O3 end: 2D6 = [4, 3] = 7
O4 start: 2D6 = [1, 6] = 7
O4 end: 2D6 = [2, 1] = 3
O5 start: 2D6 = [5, 2] = 7 and out!


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 12, 2022)

The colonel stands, his ego bruised more than anything else, and limps his way towards the nearest orc. "Come, Donnell. None escapes."









*OOC:*


Assuming he starts prone, he can stand and move 15' (rounding down for 35'). I don't think that gets him to an orc. If it does, he wiull attack. If not, he will continue to move towards one of the orcs. His purpose is to get in melee range, and hope it tries to escape the unarmed man; if it does, he will use his reaction to cast shocking grasp.

If Donnell can do the same with another one, he will. He'll even take a swing. The purpose is to lock them down so they don't escape.


----------



## Maxperson (May 12, 2022)

Kaligan stutter steps as he is thrown off by Doc's weapon and demeanor.  Never has he been this unsettled by someone.  However, Kaligan is who he is and has learned how to control himself and his emotions.  He quickly refocuses and moves steadfastly to intercept the remaining orc and keep anyone from escaping to the south.









*OOC:*


If I can get to the orc and attack,  Two longsword attacks: 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13
1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22   Damage: 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5  If he cannot reach the orc, he moves to stop the orc from escaping and readies an action to attack the orc if he tries to escape through the south doors.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 13, 2022)

*OOC:*


Hold up. I will roll the round ASAP.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 13, 2022)

Duvrael disappeared and his snake slithered under a table. The Colonel and Donnell began to move past the two orcs who were cowering near the woodpile. Doors were open now, and giants were stirring.

        *GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Kitchen & Servant's Mess Hall
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* None; *Visibility:* Dim (Dusk); *Cover:* Walls





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 66/66 THP 2/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 84/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 2/2 Wls 4/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 56/56 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 3/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 SP 8/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 83/83 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 3/3 WS 2/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 13/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 1/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs - Kitchen)
*HG Chef* AC13 HP 125/125 PP12
*Hill Giant Schlub1* AC11 HP59ea PP8
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
*O1* 15/15; *O2* 6/15; *O3* 2/15 (blind); *O4* 5/15 (blind);
*O5* 8/15; *O6* 0/15 (dead); *O7* 15/15 (surrendered); *O8* 15/15 (surrendered);
*O9* 15/15; *O10* (dead); *O11* (dead); *O12* (dead);
(BGs - Servant's Mess)
*Hill Giant Schlub* AC11 HP59ea PP8
*HGS2* 59/59; *HGS3* 59/59
*Orogs* AC12 HP42ea PP10*
*Orog1* 42/42; *Orog2* 42/42; *Orog3* 42/42


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*     









*OOC:*


Kaligan has gone for round 2, which is reflected in the dead orc by him. I will describe next. Wait for round 3, now @Maxperson !


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 13, 2022)

Though wounded by Doc, an orc was heading for the south door, holding a large knife. Kaligan headed it off - it swiped the knife at Kaligan, who side-stepped and cut it down without mercy.









*OOC:*


Orc6 missed Kaligan, who killed it. (This is reflected in the map above).


----------



## Tonguez (May 13, 2022)

There was no fun in slaughtering orcs, and it seemed unwise to waste effort  on kitchen hands when they had come for giants.. But Kahru’s companions had chosen violence first instead of trying to get more information.

Kahru pulled his handaxe from his hip, standing menacingly above the two cowering orcs by the wall then looked north to the door the escapees were fleeing to.

The druid focussed on the dire wolves he had seen outside and conjured two them into the open doorway, “none escapes!” he echoed the Colonels call as he issued commands to the animals “knock them down and bring them back, live”

with the spell cast he then barked down at the intimidated orcs “stay down, how many giants here?









*OOC:*


Cast Conjure Animals = 2 Beasts of CR 1 (I’m assuming I havent seen the giant schlub yet)
Standing by the orcs I intimidated earlier 



Spoiler: dire wolf stats HP 37 AC 14 Hit +5 2d6+3 DC13 knock prone. Spd 50 Pack advantage


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 14, 2022)

Its now obvious to Gimlak that the remaining orcs must be prevented from opening additional doors and alerting giants. He sees that an orc left the darkness, and grumble a bit as he strikes it with his mind.









*OOC:*


action: cast Mind Sliver on Orc 5, Intelligence save DC 17 or 4 psychic damage, and subtract 1 from the next saving throw it makes before the end of your next turn.
bonus action: Telekinetic shove (from telekinetic feat) - orc 5 will be pulled 5ft towards gimlak (hoping to have him touch the darkness) - Strength save dc 16


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 14, 2022)

Kahru summoned dire wolves, who appeared and began toying with the orcs who were escaping northward. They grabbed them and shook, but were not trying to kill. Kahru's wolves were lighter in colour than the ones outside - as if they had a light grey winter pelt. One of the orcs managed to kick hard at the wolf's nose, while the other orc was tossed on the ground.

Gimlak saw that one of the orcs that had escaped his swirling darkness had found his wits and was about to head for the door to the courtyard. There was a gaint, and a number of enormous wolves out there, Gimlak knew, so he attacked the orc's mind. Maybe it was the terror, or perhaps the stupidity, but the orc resisted him. So he reached out with his mind and pulled the orc back into the darkness, where unmentionable creatures consumed him, to the sound of gnashing teeth.









*OOC:*


Orc5 almost got away, but was pulled into the HoH and eaten (as were the other two in there). Orcs and summoned dire wolves exchanged some damage. Still a couple of people to go! (Doc, Colonel, & Duvrael) Everyone esle wait for the roller!









Spoiler: Rolls



Kahru's Dire Wolves
DW1 Bite vs Orc9: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12 for 2D6+3 = [1, 3]+3 = 7
DW2 Bite vs Orc1: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21 for 2D6+3 = [6, 5]+3 = 14
Orc's Strength Saves
Orc1 dc13 vs DW1: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21 saved
Orc5 dc16 vs Gimlak: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15 pulled
Orc9 dc13 vs1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10 prone
Orc 5 vs Gimlak
dc18 Int save: 1D20-2 = [20]-2 = 18 Haw! What a waste of a crit!
damage from HoH: 2D6 = [4, 5] = 9 dead
Orc1 strike vs DW2: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22
Orc9 strike: 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 14, 2022)

The Colonel moves in hopes of keeping the doors shut, but he sees that two orcs have already reached the doors and open them. He curses. Perhaps, though, if they can clear away the two orcs, the doors can be shut before others come through.

With a twist of his wrist, he pulls fire down on one of the orcs. "Get the other one," the Colonel grunts to Donnell, dogging his heels.

Meanwhile, Donnell follows him (and attacks Orc 1?).









*OOC:*


Move 35' to R31 (if you accept 1 diagonal over 35')
Bonus: Misty step 30' to W29. (I wanted to hit W28, but that might be pushing it with the diagonals)
Action: Sacred Flame on Orc 2: DC 18 dex save or 3d8=10 radiant damage (killing him).

Reaction ready if Orc 1 moves. 

If the door can be closed, the colonel wants to close the door.

HP: 55/66. Spells left: 4, 2, 3, 3, 1.
And yes, I could have cast feather fall to avoid the damage, but the double 1 suggests it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Tonguez (May 14, 2022)

“you might get bit, you get too close” Kahru warned the squire away from the prone orc and the large menacing wolf that was looming over the top of it, should it try to escape.
“And look to your right old man he continued addressing the colonel and anyone else in earshot.
The Barbarian could see that the Colonel was heading towards the door but was also mindful of the commotion in the corner and the two giant shapes emerging from the shadows there…


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 14, 2022)

The Colonel and Donnel crossed the room, and the Colonel shifted into a wind that blew past Kahru's dogs to the doorway, where he called flame down on a fleeing orc. Shockingly, the orc dove under the table, and was spared. The Colonel could see two giants and three very tall orcs (orogs) that were getting up from sleeping pallets and gathering weapons. He made to shut the doors, but they were very heavy and would take all his efforts to close. (ooc: an action!)

Then there was a shriek from the small (by giant standards) room at the back of the kitchen, and a giantess called out (in giant): *::EEK! Da kichun is infested with smalls! Killum, Husband! Kullum dead!::*

A bald hill giant with bad teeth peeked out, wearing nothing but a heavy leather apron he had hastily donned, improperly tied at the back. He saw small-folk coming out of the fireplace and his face went dark and red. *::Nod in my kichen! You smallies godda die!::*

He rushed across the room, vaulted the central table, while grabbing a two-foot-square cleaver off an enormous knife-rack. As he came, his shoulder brushed through Gimlak's darkness, and something left teethmarks in his bare shoulder. *::AH! It bided me! Now yoo really gonna hurd!::*

While leaping the table, the giant knocked pots, pans, and a heavy stone mortar-and-pestle to the ground. Unfortunately for Donnell, he was the closest target of the giant's wrath. He held up his shield as the giant hacked into it, but it only stopped one blow before the second chopped a big notch into the shield, and nearly taking the lad's shoulder. The lad bravely stood and stabbed at the giant with his rapier, scratching his tattooed arm.









*OOC:*


Orc2 saved vs Sacred Flame; Giant Chef did 21 to Donnel, who did 9 back and 2nd Winded for 10 healing (leaving him still at full, what with Gimlak's 13 THP.) DWolf1 missed the chef with an OA, but HoH did 9 to him. Doc and Duvrael to go. Giant Chef is right in the middle of the room.









Spoiler: Rolls



Orc2 vs Sacred Flame
dc18 Dex Save: 1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18 Huh. Made it.
DWolf2
Opp Attack vs Chef: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14 miss
HoH damage Chef: 2D6 = [3, 6] = 9
Giant Chef
Cleaver vs Donnell: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12 miss
Cleaver vs Donnell: 1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28 crit for 6D4+5 = [4, 3, 2, 1, 4, 2]+5 = [16]+5 = 21
Donnel
Rapier vs Chef: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19 for 1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9
Second Wind 1D10+2 = [8]+2 = 10


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 15, 2022)

*OOC:*


 how much damage did HoA do to the bald hill giant?
Also, could we please have a map, for proper spell positioning? Thanks?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 15, 2022)

*OOC:*


Sure. I usually post maps with the round-roller, but I recognize that things have changed a bit since the last one. Here's a map at the start of Doc and Duvrael's turns (who are the only ones left to go). Grey pac-man shape is Hunger of Hadar. There's another Schlub off the map to the north (and an orc hiding under a table up there).








Spoiler: Mid-round map


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 16, 2022)

Doc appreciates the quickness and vicious dispatch of his companion, Kaligan. _There's one that has unyielding justice on his mind. _Kaligan seems to have things well in hand, so Doc begins to focus the wrath of the hatred within him on that towering blackhat as he walks stridently toward him.

As Doc reaches position he carefully aims his Peacemaker at the Hill Giant Chief and fires twice. 









*OOC:*



(Sorry, I was out for the weekend)
Doc moves to M37.
Bonus Action- Doc recfocuses HEX on Hill Giant Chief.

Action- Doc shoots twice at Hill Giant Chief.
First shot, sneak attack (target engaged), hex: 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = *28*
1D10+5 = [8]+5 = *13*
2D6 = [1, 2] = *3*
1D6 = [2] = *2*

28 to hit, 18 damage.

Second shot, hex: 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = *12*
1D10+5 = [3]+5 = 8
1D6 = [6] = *6*

(Second shot reroll d10 damage if hit is successful)
Second shot piercer reroll: 1D10+5 = [2]+5 = *7*

12 to hit, 13 damage.







ETA-

As Doc shoots the Tall Rustler, he sends a tortured soul on the haunted bullet, which launches itself into a nearby orc and burrows within.









*OOC:*



Wails from the grave-
Orc at S29 takes
Wails necrotic: 1D6 = [3] = *3*

damage.

*Doc* AC14 HP 84/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 *1*/2 Wls *3*/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1


----------



## JustinCase (May 16, 2022)

Ah, the rush of battle! Duvrael smiles as he, invisibly, watches allies and enemies going for each other's throats in an explosion of violence and blood, while he quietly saunders between the warriors.

The orcs are a nuisance, and not for a moment does the yuan ti wizard worry about his companions' ability to stop them. No, the real trouble are the giants, and here they come now; a big brute with a cleaver sharper than its intellect can ever hope to be. A good candidate for a _fireball_, or perhaps that clever _enemies abound_ spell he found in the late Master Gyrwin's spellbook at the library?

Looking for a good aim and finding none, however, Duvrael does not pay as much attention to his surroundings. He inadvertently knocks over a giant fire poker, which clangs loudly as it falls to the ground. Now rushing, there is the sound of hurried footsteps as Duvrael sprints towards the north wall, hoping to reach the chamber beyond for a fiery surprise to the occupants.









*OOC:*


Move and Dash directly north, ending at K-33. Still invisible while concentrating.

Stealth roll: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3
Natural 1...


----------



## Maxperson (May 16, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> sorry guys
> Stealth: 1D20+1 = [6]+1 = 7






Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Athletics 1d20+6=7 (fumble). Stealth 1d20+0=1 (fumble). Too funny. I'll not take a first turn until we see the results of this. I'm happy to describe it if you prefer.






JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Move and Dash directly north, ending at K-33. Still invisible while concentrating.
> ...












*OOC:*


And the price for @Snarf Zagyg's 20s is paid.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 17, 2022)

Doc stepped out of the fireplace and strode forth, firing his gun at the giant. Though his bullets were magical in nature, they behaved like bullets: One struck the giant just over his eyebrow, and the bullet grazed off, leaving a bloody welt. The second hit a metal utensil tucked in a pocket of the giant's leather apron. This one made a lout _ping!_ and careened off with a spark. A ghostly apparition appeared and flew into an orc, who was struggling with one of the wolves, and his eyes went wide in pain and panick.

Duvrael invisibly (though not stealthily) crossed the room. When he got to the northern wood-pile, it was evident that the two surrendered orcs there knew that some invisible thing was nearby them. However, they had know idea what it was, and they cowered from it, so far still acting as obedient non-combatants.

Inside the little bed-room, the cook's wife rummaged under her bed and produced a few rocks about the size of a man's head. She held them under one arm while she threw one at the Colonel, yelling (in giant) *::I'd squash yoo ugly smallie, but the stains won't evah come out! Git! Git oudda here!"*

The rock struck the Colonel squarely, and almost bowled him over.









*OOC:*


Doc did 18 to HG Chef and 3 to Orc9; HG Schlub (wife) did 13 to Colonel








Spoiler: Rolls



HG Schlub (wife) vs Colonel Rock Attack: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24 for 2D8+4 = [7, 2]+4 = 13[/ooc]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 17, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Kitchen & Servant's Mess Hall
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Tables, Barrels; *Visibility:* Dim (Braziers); *Cover:* Tables





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 55/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 84/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 3/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 56/56 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 3/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 SP 8/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 83/83 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 3/3 WS 2/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 1/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*DireWolf1* HP 33/37
*DireWolf2* HP 37/37





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs - Kitchen)
*HG Chef* AC13 HP 89/125 PP12
*HGS1 (Wife)* AC11 HP 59/59 PP8
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 1/15; *O2* 6/15; *O3* 0/15 (dead); *O4* 0/15 (dead);
-*O5* 8/15; *O6* 0/15 (dead); *O7* 15/15 (surrendered); *O8* 15/15 (surrendered);
-*O9* 5/15; *O10* (dead); *O11* (dead); *O12* (dead);
(BGs - Servant's Mess)
*Hill Giant Schlub* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 59/59; *HGS3* 59/59
*Orogs* AC12 HP42ea PP10*
-*Orog1* 42/42; *Orog2* 42/42; *Orog3* 42/42


        *GM:*  *End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 17, 2022)

Gimlak respectfully looks at Donnel and telepathically says _Glory to you and your ancestors! Not many a youth would have survived a giant's attention! _He knows the lad won't last another volley, so Gimlak concentrates and lashes at the giant's mind and then telepathically says to Donnel: _Come to me now or you may not see another day! _
He then moves to put more distance between himself and the fighting.

_







*OOC:*


*Action*: Tasha's mind whip on the HG chef. Int Save DC 17 or 15 psychic damage and  it can’t take a reaction until the end of its next turn. Moreover, on its next turn, it must choose whether it gets a move, an action, or a bonus action; it gets only one of the three. On a successful save, the target takes half as much damage and suffers none of the spell’s other effects.
*Bonus action*: Telekinetic speech on Donnell, says the above
*Move *to K40
*Reaction*: if giant succeeds save, Gimlack will psionically cast silvery barbs on it to make sure it fails the save





_







*OOC:*



Note: the point of this is to allow Donnel to get away from the HG Chef


----------



## Maxperson (May 17, 2022)

Kaligan sees the Colonel's squire in danger and that the south is secure as all the orcs are dead, so he literally springs into action.  With a telekinetic leap he quickly lands in front of the giant and swings his blade.  Unfortunately Kaligan underestimated the distance by a few feet causing his first swing to miss badly.  Keeping a cool head under pressure, Kaligan quicky adjusted his attacks and his second swing bit home, this time powered by psionic energy.









*OOC:*


I'm using a psionic die to refresh Psi-powered leap to give me a fly speed of 60 for this round, enabling me to reach the Chef(put me opposite of the Squire) and attack. Two swings : 1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15   After the second swing hits I'm using a second psionic die to power the attack. 1d8+4 sword and 1d8 for force damage which I forgot to add my intelligence modifier to, so 22 damage total: 1D8+4 = [8]+4 = 12 1D8 = [6] = 6   Lastly, since I used my psionic strike, the giant gets hit with Telekinetic Thrust.  _: 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24   24 vs. giant's passive strength+3  If successful, it is knocked prone and 10 feet to land in front of Kahru and Gimlak.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 17, 2022)

Gimlak attacked the giants mind, while telepathically telling Donnell to use the distraction to retreat. The giant held its head with its free hand, yelling *::Aagh! Dey hurt me brains!::* as Kaligan flew over his head and landed next to where the squire had been, as the lad did as he was told. Kaligan stabbed the giant once, and its fat suddenly rippled like the rings made by a stone in a pond. The giant stumbled back, falling on his behind, and he slid along the dirt floor until he arrived, seated, in front of Kahru.









*OOC:*


Giant is prone and right next to Kahru. Kaligan did 22 damage to him, and Gimlak did 15 psychic. Donnell dashed southwards.


----------



## Maxperson (May 17, 2022)

When Kaligan sees the giant come to a stop, prone in front of Kahru, he thinks to himself, *"Maybe now the Barbarian's mood will improve."*


----------



## JustinCase (May 17, 2022)

Realizing his invisibility will not keep him safe if he keeps tripping over things, Duvrael decides to go on the offensive. Moving past Kahru and the two scared orcs, the wizard grins as he sees the giant fall down.

What a great line of sight to the next chamber!

Intoning eldritch phrases and moving his hands around, Duvrael suddenly appears between the orcs and the prone chef. Before anyone can react, he slams his staff down and a tiny mote of fire arches lazily over the dire wolves and over the Colonel, into the chamber beyond.

Where, with a loud crash, a fiery inferno erupts amid the large orcs. 









*OOC:*


Move to P-33, avoiding the reach of the orcs. Then cast fireball at Z-24; see mini-map.



Spoiler: Minimap









This means Orc 2 and Orogs 1, 2 and 3 must make a DC17 Dexterity saving throw. Failure means
8D6=26 fire damage, success means half that.

*Duvrael* AC15* HP 56/56 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 3/4 1/3 2/3 3/3 1/1 P 4,17
Reaction readied: Cast _Shield _spell when hit by an attack, increasing AC to 20 and potentially turning a hit into a miss.


----------



## Tonguez (May 17, 2022)

‘Kill the giant!” Kahru barked at the wolves as he saw the giants cleaver struck down at the squire, left exposed by the Colonel.

The rash attacks of the Leaper and others had only succeeded in attracting more trouble and they could only hope that no more giants came rushing in attracted by the commotion. Fortunately though the Leaper redeemed himself, acting with speed of thought to knock the giant on its ass and give the boy a chance.

Now it was Kahrus’ turn and seeing the giant land at his feet, the druid zealot channeled the power of the Storm Bear, his body enlarging and transforming

and with a roar Kahru the bear came slamming down on top of the prone giant, a flurry of claws and teeth









*OOC:*


 Bonus Action to Wildshape - Cave Polar Bear (Large)


Spoiler: HP 42 AC 12 Hit + 7 Multiattack Claws 2d6+5 Bite 1d8+5 Str +5 Spd 40









Action:Multiattack (2) Total damage = 18
Claws: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26 for Damage 2d6+5 = [1, 5]+5 = 11
Bite 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27 for Damage 1D8+5 = [2]+5 = 7

Dire wolf commanded to attack giant too

Oh and turning into a large bear in front of them should keep those orcs cowered 







Kahru StormBear AC15 HP 83/83 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 2/3 WS 1/2 Rage 3/3 Staff 5/7


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 17, 2022)

Doc can feel the righteous justice burning within him. He knows that while he was reborn with this human shell, the longer he channeled that vengeful anger, the less hold he had on his appearance as his true visage would shine through. _No reason, no conscience, just a hunger for justice._ Doc's appearance, yet another gift from the Nameless Sheriff, appeared rippling and translucent, almost revealing the hints of a skeleton beneath shrouded in flames and writhing wisps of others' souls.

Doc focused this anger on the Hill Giant Chief sitting prone and closed in, firing the Peacemaker. As the bullets launched forth, Doc focused all of his intense hatred on the sitting target and loosed another wrathful soul to find its victim.









*OOC:*



Doc moves to N36 (closes to prone Chief so as to attack with advantage).

Action- Shoots twice with advantage (prone); sneak attack on first (ally).
Attack w/ advantage; pistol damage; sneak attack; hex: 1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13
1D20+9 = [6]+9 = *15*
1D10+5 = [2]+5 = 7
2D6 = [6, 2] = *8*
1D6 = [4] =* 4*

Reroll damage (piercer)
Piercer reroll: 1D10+5 = [1]+5 = *6*

_Note- HA! That's twice in row the reroll has been lower._

Second shot (no sneak): 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = *22*
1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
1D10+5 = [2]+5 = 7
1D6 = [2] = *2*
Reroll damage
[url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=260964]Piercer reroll: 1D10+5 = [4]+5 = *9*

Bonus Action-
Maddening Hex - Chief Takes *4 *psychic damage.

Wails- Orc9
Wails necrotic: 1D6 = [6] = *6*

Assuming hits, then *33 *damage to Chief, and *6 *damage to Orc9.

*Doc* AC14 HP 84/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 *1*/2 Wls *2*/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1

ETA- damage is 33 with the 4 psychic damage


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 18, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Doc focused this anger on the Hill Giant Chief .... prone Chief ... Chief Takes *4 *psychic damage... *33 *damage to Chief....











*OOC:*


LOL. Just to be clear: That's the Hill Giant CHEF. The _Chief_ is another guy!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 18, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> LOL. Just to be clear: That's the Hill Giant CHEF. The _Chief_ is another guy!












*OOC:*



You have no idea how surprised I was when I started watching Iron Chef and found out it was a COOKING show.


----------



## Maxperson (May 18, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> LOL. Just to be clear: That's the Hill Giant CHEF. The _Chief_ is another guy!











*OOC:*


 Would being the only Chef make him the Chief Chef?


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 18, 2022)

The Colonel is frustrated that he didn't reach the door in time to pull it shut. And now some giant is throwing rock at at him. Isn't it always the way. He can't get out of the way past the wolves, so he stays by the door.

Deal with immediate problems first.

Lighting flies from his fingers as he reaches out at the orc in front of him. As it connects, the there is a horrid scream as the lighting blows the poor orc away. 

He summons a spectral trident that stabs at the other orc by the door. 

"Donnell! Watch out," the Colonel shouts.









*OOC:*


Attack Orc 1. Shocking Grasp 1d20+10=26. Damage = 2d8=7 lighting, 1d8=6 radiant. KILLS HIM (additionally he is pushed away, but it wont' matter.)
Bonus action: Spiritual Weapon at S30. Attack vs. Orc 9 1d20+10=15, damage = 1d8+6=13 force damage. KILLS HIM.

Reaction ready for opportunity attack.

HP: 42/66. Spells left: 4, 1, 3, 3, 1.
Spiritual Weapon round 1/10.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 18, 2022)

*OOC:*



@Kobold Stew You might want to check, but I'm reasonably certain I already killed Orc9.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 18, 2022)

Doc marched up to the giant, who was sitting on the floor holding his cleaver in one hand and his head with the other. Point-blank, the gunslinger fired his weapon, and the strange magical bullets careened off the giant's thick skull, leaving bloody gashes on its head.

Kahru turned into a big white bear and leaped on the giant from behind, who struggled to gain his feet, still reeling from Gimlak's psychic attack and the magic bullet to its skull. Kahru clung to its back with his claws and chomped into the giant's neck-fat.

The summoned wolves were toying with their respective orcs, who were kicking and punching at them when Kahru sicced them on the giant chef. They leaped into action, quite literally, as they left their toys behind and jumped over the central table and barrels. They harried the giant's legs as it stumbled around, trying to get the bear off its back.

Near the northern doors, the spirit that had entered one of the orcs from Doc's gun did its work, and that orc fell dead, staring up at the sky, eyes sunken and wide in terror.









*OOC:*


Doc did 33 to CHEF and killed Orc9; Kahru did 23 (not 18 - he critted. I rolled the extra d8) to Chef, plus his wolves did 8. The giant stood up, which is all he gets to do because of Gimlak. I'll be back to resolve Duvrael and the Colonel.









Spoiler: Rolls



Fireball!
Orc2 Save: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2 very dead
Orog1 Save: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4 fail
Orog2 Save: 1D20+1 = [19]+1 = 20
Orog3 Save: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21
Orc OppAttacks vs Dire Wolves
O9 vs DW1: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23 hit for 4
O1 vs DW2: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24 hit for 4
Dire Wolves vs HG Chef
DW1 Bite: 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9
DW2 Bite: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18 for 2D6+3 = [1, 4]+3 = 8
Giant Chef's dc13 Str Save Save: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 18, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> @Kobold Stew You might want to check, but I'm reasonably certain I already killed Orc9.











*OOC:*


Thanks -- sorry. Happy to redirect it to the Chef.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 18, 2022)

While all of that was occurring, Duvrael had slipped invisibly by until he could see into the north room - the servant's mess hall. He spied some big orcs (so big, they must have been the half-ogres known as orogs) who were grabbing pikes off of a wall-rack. He appeared and sent a lick of flame that exploded in the room, setting much of the area on fire - furs that hung from the walls, straw cushions on the chairs, all burned. An orc that was hiding under the table caught a daft of flames that billowed under, right in the face, and he died as his lungs burned.

The orogs had done their best to duck-and-cover, and while they were badly singed, they rushed forward in spite of it. Duvrael was shocked to see how aggressive they were - they ran straight at him, thrusting their pikes in a smouldering fury. They ran past the Colonel in the doorway, ignoring him entirely, but luckily for Duvrael, the third one was blocked by Kaligan, and it thrust its pike at him instead.

The wizard swung his staff, creating a magic shield, but the pike-blows still drove him on his heels. Kaligan parried both thrusts, while the Colonel summoned a floating trident that thrust down at one of them. 

The Chef's wife threw another rock at the Colonel, and then two very dumb-looking hill giants came at him from the northern room. They fought for a moment over a single chair before finally grabbing their own, and they stood shoulder-to-shoulder in the doorway, taking turns swinging enormous chairs through the door, trying to crush the Colonel under them.









*OOC:*


Duvrael killed Orc2 and did 26 Orog1 & 13 to Orog2 & 3; Colonel killed Orc1 and did 13 to Orog3 (I put the spirtual weapon there). Plus he can make an opp attack vs any of the three orogs, all of whom ran past him. (Probably the first one, then?); The orogs did 25 to poor Duvrael (who I assume cast Shield, or it would be more); Finally, three Schlubs did 26 to the Colonel if he doesn't have his shield on. (Otherwise they all missed).









Spoiler: Rolls



Orogs' Pikes
Orog1 vs Duvrael: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25 for 1D10+4 = [1]+4 = 5
Orog1 vs Duvrael: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15 for 1D10+4 = [1]+4 = 5
Orog2 vs Duvrael: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26 for 2D10+4 = [5, 6]+4 = 15
Orog2 vs Duvrael: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20 for 1D10+4 = [1]+4 = 5
Orog3 vs Kaligan: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
Orog3 vs Kaligan: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
Schlubs with Chairs
HGS2 Chair: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6
HGC3 Chair: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17 for 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17 for 2D8+4 = [1, 6]+4 = 11 (if he's not wearing his shield)
Wife: 
Rock vs the Colonel: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18 for 2D8+4 = [5, 6]+4 = 15


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 18, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Kitchen & Servant's Mess Hall
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Barrels & Tables; *Visibility:* Dim (Braziers); *Cover:* Tables





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 16 or 42/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 4/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 84/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 44/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 2/3 3/3 1/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 SP 8/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 83/83 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 2/3 WS 1/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*DireWolf1* HP 29/37
*DireWolf2* HP 33/37





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs - Kitchen)
*HG Chef* AC13 HP 25/125 PP12
*HGS1 (Wife)* AC11 HP 59/59 PP8
*Orogs* AC12 HP42ea PP10*
-*Orog1* 16/42; *Orog2* 29/42; *Orog3* 16/42
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O1* 0/15 (dead); *O2* 0/15 (dead); *O3* 0/15 (dead); *O4* 0/15 (dead);
-*O5* 8/15; *O6* 0/15 (dead); *O7* 15/15 (surrendered); *O8* 15/15 (surrendered);
-*O9* 0/15 (dead); *O10* (dead); *O11* (dead); *O12* (dead);
(BGs - Servant's Mess)
*Hill Giant Schlub* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 59/59; *HGS3* 59/59


        *GM:*  *End Round Three; Begin Round Four*


----------



## Tonguez (May 18, 2022)

Chaos, flesh and blood! the giant stood up as Kahru the bear chomped down on its neck fat. Kahru tried to get another pound of flesh, but failed…









*OOC:*


 Claws:1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11 Bite:1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 18, 2022)

As the Orog passed by the Colonel reached to grab it. Lightning coursed from his fingertips, driving the creature back.

the colonel slammed the door and held it [EDIT: caused a wave of thunder to ripple out form him, knocking some of his enemies off his feet. Mean]while elsewhere in the room the trident struck fast.









*OOC:*


The Colonel does have his shield; just no weapons.
Opportunity attack: 1d20+10=17 HIT. Damage = 13 lightning, 5 radiant. Push the Orog (whichever one) 10' back (and so perhaps still in the main hall?)

Round 4: Action to close and hold the door. (if possible).
EDIT: CAST DESTRUCTIVE WAVE. From where he is, Three Schlubs and three Orogs are all within 30' of him.
DC 18 save for each: On a fail, they take 19 thunder and 15 radiant damage (under average) and are knocked prone.
On a save they take 9 thunder and 7 radiant.

Bonus: Spiritual weapon against Orog 3 (EDIT: or move 20' and most wounded OROG). 1d20+10=21, damage = 1d8+6=7 force.

Reaction ready as before.

HP: 42/66. Spells left: 4, 1, 3, 3, 0.
Spiritual Weapon round 2/10.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 18, 2022)

Doc cannot believe this black hat has survived the onslaught of bullets and the wellspring of hatred unleashed upon him. _The delay in my vengeance just ensures a heavier blow._

Doc's fires at the Hill Giant Chef, reflecting that his justice may not be merciful, but it will at last be certain.









*OOC:*



Action- Shoots at Chef. Has Sneak Attack (ally).
First shot, sneak attack (target engaged), hex: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = *20*
1D10+5 = [4]+5 = 9
2D6 = [2, 2] = *4*
1D6 = [2] = *2*

Oof. I'll take a chance on a piercer reroll.
Piercer reroll: 1D10+5 = [5]+5 = *10*
_Heh._

Second Shot.
Second shot (no sneak): 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = *23*
1D10+5 = [7]+5 = *12*
1D6 = [1] = *1*

Total damage to Chef- *29*.



*Doc* AC14 HP 84/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 19, 2022)

The Hill Giant Chef struggled with Kahru in bear-form, and managed to get the upper-hand, throwing the bear off. He raised his cleaver, lunging in to gut the bear, but Doc put two ghostly bullets into his exposed under-arm. The giant spun around, wheezed, and fell over dead on the kitchen floor.

::*Aaiiee!!*:: shrieked the giantess from the little room, ::*Yoo smalls kilded him!*::

She flung a rock at Doc, that nearly bowled him over.









*OOC:*


Kahru missed. Doc killed the Chef; His wife did 14 to Doc.








Spoiler: Rolls



HGS1 (wife)
Rock vs Doc: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23 for 2D8+4 = [3, 7]+4 = 14


----------



## Tonguez (May 19, 2022)

Kahru the bear bellowed as the giant chef threw him off, before it then spun and fell down dead. The bear looked at Doc and let out a chuff which Doc might take as thanks, then rocked its weight back to the two surrendered orcs as he scanned the chaos of battle.

The floor around the north door was getting crowded, more giants and a swarm of half-ogres! Could the large white bear get through or would he need to go over the table? The bear growled at the wolves willing them to turn on the orogs…









*OOC:*


just maintaining concentration as I wait for the next turn, can a bear give commands to dire wolves?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 19, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> just maintaining concentration as I wait for the next turn, can a bear give commands to dire wolves?











*OOC:*


Well, the spell doesn't say anything about your 'verbal commands' having to be in a language the animal understands, (which frankly, they'd probably understand a bear's roar better than they would a man's language, anyway). So sure. Though ATM there's not really room for them up there.


----------



## JustinCase (May 19, 2022)

Duvrael grimaces as he is injured by the orogs' pikes, although luckily his magical _shield _and _mage armor_ help prevent some of the damage.

Tauntingly he smiles at both enemies, then hurls another mote of fire at the half-ogre to his left. Unlike the first spell, this mote does not explode into a ball, but rather it burns into the creature's armor like a blazing ember straight out of the Nine Hells.









*OOC:*


Cast _firebolt _cantrip at orog1: 1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
2D10 = [3, 6] = 9 fire damage

Since _shield _only last a round, I will cast it again as a Reaction if there is another attack against me.

*Duvrael* AC15*(+5) HP 44/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 2/3 3/3 1/1 P 4,17


----------



## Maxperson (May 19, 2022)

Kaligan seeing his companion Duvrael being harried by the Orogs with pikes, moves in a bit to the left so that he is standing in-between Duvrael and the two Orogs causing him the most difficulty.  With great speed and accuracy, Kaligan cuts down the Orog that was just hit by the mote of fire and slices the other Orog deeply.









*OOC:*


Two swings: 1D20+8 = [9]+8 = 17 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23   Orog#1 is killed by an additional 11 points of damage.  Orog#2 takes 8 damage.  1D8+4 = [7]+4 = 11 1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8   If Orog#3 *hits me* with his AOO, I strike back at him with a telekinetic blast(Gift of the Gem Dragon) Roll vs passive strength: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22  for 2D8 = [5, 2] = 7  and it pushes it back away from me 10 feet, but not prone.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 19, 2022)

Duvrael, Kaligan, and the Colonel's flying trident engaged in a ferocious battle in the corner of the kitchen. The orogs thrust their pikes as the wizard flung fire and the psychic warrior cut, thrust, and parried, defending them both.

The colonel had shocked one of the orogs with lightning as it passed him by and he tried to reach for the door to close it, but the giants were in his way and one of them slammed a chair into his shield, knocking him back a step.









*OOC:*


Colonel did 18 to Orog2 (I chose this one to not have to backtrack). Duvrael and Kaligan killed Orog1. Kaligan did 8 to Orog2 and the trident did 7 to Orog3. The living orogs missed, as did the schlub with a chair. Colonel can't close the door, but can choose another action. Just @Steve Gorak Gimlak to go to roll the round.








Spoiler: Rolls



Orog3 Opp Attack vs Kaligan: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
Orog2 Pike vs Kaligan: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
Orog3 Pike vs Duvrael: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8
HGS2 vs ColonelChair: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 20, 2022)

Gimlack moves behind Doc, and Lashes at the remaining Orog's mind









*OOC:*


Move to O 37
action: cast Mind Sliver on Orog 5, Intelligence save DC 17 or2 psychic damage, and subtract 1 from the next saving throw it makes before the end of your next turn. (dang, rolled 3x 1 on Coyote code. low low odds of that!).

bonus action: convert 4th level slot to spell points

Concentrating on hunger of hadar

Spell points 8 (12 base - 4 psionic cast summon aberration, - psionic cast 4 hunger of hadar + 4 conversion)
Spells level 1: 4/4 ; level 2: 2/3 ; level 3: 3/3 ; level 4: 2/3 ; level 5: 1/1 (cast tashals mind whip (level 2) and converted 4th level spell slot to spell points)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 20, 2022)

Gimlak did some mental shuffling, reorganizing his psychic powers and concentrating on the sphere of horrid darkness. He made a weak attempt to spike the mind of one of the orogs, and found it easy enough to get in. The orog was distracted enough that Kahru's dire wolves made their move: They pounced into the fray, knocking down and mauling the remaining orogs.

Now the only enemies who remained were three ugly and stupid-looking giants: The chef's wife with her rocks in the little bedroom, and the two who were swinging chairs through the door at the Colonel, slamming them into his shield.









*OOC:*


Between Gimlak and the wolves, the orogs are dead. The colonel can still do his revised action, but I'm going to roll the round anyway so we can keep up momentum. Oh, almost forgot. HGS1 got the Colonel for 8.








Spoiler: Rolls



HGS1 Chair vs Colonel: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20 for 2D8+4 = [3, 1]+4 = 8
Dire Wolves
DW1 Bite vs Orog2: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15 for 2D6+3 = [2, 2]+3 = 7
DW2 Bite vs Orog3: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15 for 2D6+3 = [2, 3]+3 = 8


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 20, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Kitchen & Servant's Mess Hall
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Barrels & Tables; *Visibility:* Dim (Braziers); *Cover:* Tables





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 34/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 4/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 84/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 44/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 2/3 3/3 1/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 SP 8/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 83/83 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 2/3 WS 1/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 42/42 THP 13/13 
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*DireWolf1* HP 29/37
*DireWolf2* HP 33/37





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs - Kitchen)
*HG Chef* AC13 HP 0/125 PP12 (dead)
*HGS1 (Wife)* AC11 HP 59/59 PP8
*Orogs* AC12 HP42ea PP10*
-*Orog1* 0/42 (dead); *Orog2* 0/42; *Orog3* 7/42
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*O7* 15/15 (surrendered); *O8* 15/15 (surrendered);
(BGs - Servant's Mess)
*Hill Giant Schlub* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 59/59; *HGS3* 59/59


        *GM:*  *End Round Four; Begin Round Five*


----------



## Maxperson (May 22, 2022)

Kaligan sees the Colonel standing alone against two giants.  Making a quick decision, he moves quickly to the Colonel's side. Kaligan's longsword darts about and bites into the Schlub not once, but twice.  During the skirmish, Kaligan spares a moment to glance back towards Schlub #1 and telekinetically pulls it into the darkness.









*OOC:*


Two attacks on Schlub #2: 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19
1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16   Total Damage 17: 1D8+4 = [7]+4 = 11 1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6  I'm also using the Telekinetic feat as a bonus action to pull Schlub #1 5 feet towards me which gets it into the darkness there. 
Strength attack of 23 vs. the giants passive strength +3 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 22, 2022)

Kaligan moved to the north to help the Colonel. He stabbed one of the two giants in her fat belly with his sword while shielding himself from her swings of a big oak chair. In the small room, the chef's wife was preparing to throw a rock at the gunslinger, and Kaligan telekinetically yanked her arm, pulling her into Gimlak's darkness. The rock thumped to the floor and she pulled herself back out yelling, *::Aaah! It bited me!::*









*OOC:*


Kaligan did 17 to HGS2, who missed him. Hunger did 12 to HGS1 (wife) who missed Doc.








Spoiler: Rolls



Schlubs
HGS1 Rock vs Doc: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
HGS2 Chair vs Kaligan 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11 PFFT. Schlubs suck.
Hunger
Damage to HGS1: 2D6 = [6, 6] = 12 Max. Dice roller is on your side!


----------



## Tonguez (May 22, 2022)

With the two schlubs blocked behind the doorway by the Leaper and the Colonel, Kahru moves towards the giants wife, over the corpses of the fallen orogs attacking her with tooth and claw









*OOC:*


 Multiattack
Bite: 1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13  
Bite: 1D8+5 = [4]+5 = 9


Claws:1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20 
Claws: 2D6+5 = [5, 1]+5 = 11

Total Damage 20


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 22, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> With the two schlubs blocked behind the doorway by the Leaper and the Colonel, Kahru moves towards the giants wife, over the corpses of the fallen orogs attacking her with tooth and claw.











*OOC:*


I love it, but the shortest distance I can count between you and her is 60 feet, if I play very loose with difficult terrain. Bear's speed is 40.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 23, 2022)

As Gimlak moves forward, he focuses his mind on the giant that has not been wounded yet by Kaligan, and he helps the bear move a bit more forward.









*OOC:*


action:  mind sliver on schlub#3, Intelligence save DC 17 or 3 psychic damage and substract 2 from the next saving throw it makes before the end of your next turn. 
Bonus action: telekinetic shove bear 5 ft forward
Move: to R 33


----------



## Tonguez (May 23, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I love it, but the shortest distance I can count between you and her is 60 feet, if I play very loose with difficult terrain. Bear's speed is 40.











*OOC:*


Ah! I had assumed that when Kaligan had yanked her forward she had come into range (us both being large) - also thank you Gimlak for the shove ;D


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ah! I had assumed that when Kaligan had yanked her forward she had come into range (us both being large) - also thank you Gimlak for the shove ;D











*OOC:*


She only got moved 5 feet. (And moved back, but that is neither here nor there). I am going to fudge it (call Gimlak's shove enough) and let your turn stand so we don't have to backtrack).


----------



## JustinCase (May 23, 2022)

Duvrael hardly acknowledges Kaligan's actions that saved him from the wrathful orogs, although the wizard makes a mental note to treat the human as a near-equal later. A protector is useful, particularly in a fight.

Those giants need to be taken care of first, however, and the yuan ti is glad to see the female one, whose very words hurt his ears, move away from the magical darkness and straight towards a magically propelled bear ally.

Not even moving from his spot next to the corpses, Duvrael starts intoning a monotonous hymn that sounds more like a dirge than an incantation, and ends with a complicated gesture with his left hand.

Across the room, the spectre of a snakeman appears behind the giantess, translucent and insubstantial as smoke. It places its spectral hand on the hill giant's shoulder, where it seeps life energy from it. When the spectre vanishes, the hand remains...









*OOC:*


Casting the cantrip Chill Touch, targeting the hill giant chef's wife.
Ranged spell attack: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
Target takes 2d8 = 3+4= *7* necrotic damage and cannot regain hitpoints until the start of my next turn.


*Duvrael* AC15*(+5) HP 44/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 2/3 3/3 1/1 P 4,17
Reaction readied: _Shield _spell when attacked with a melee or ranged attack of with _magic missile_.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 23, 2022)

Doc feels the stone of the Chef's wife. Unperturbed, he adjusts his hat and strides quickly toward her, firing his gun.









*OOC:*



Last allies post is wrong, I think. Should be (after 14 damage per #156)-
*Doc* AC14 HP *83*/84 THP *0*/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1

Concentration save DC 10 to keep hex
Concentration Save: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15


Bonus Action- Move Hex to Chef's Wife
Move to S31 (same square as dead Orog3)

Shoot twice at chef's wife. 
First shot, sneak attack (target engaged), hex: 1D20+9 = [7]+9 = *16*
1D10+5 = [7]+5 = *12*
2D6 = [3, 4] = *7*
1D6 = [4] = *4*


Second shot (no sneak): 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = *24*
1D10+5 = [2]+5 = 7
1D6 = [5] = *5*


Piercer reroll (second shot)
Piercer reroll: 1D10+5 = [1]+5 =* 6*

Muahahahaha! 

*Total damage: 34*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2022)

Kahru dropped onto all fours and bounded across the room, knocking his wolves aside who stayed, mauling the corpses of the dead orogs. Gimlak saw that the northerner would come very close to being harmed by his black sphere, so he gave the bear a telekinetic shove. While doing so, he gave Kahru the extra leap that he needed to reach the giantess, who had tucked herself behind the wall of her little room. The bear scratched and chomped at her as she hollered.

Then Gimlak turned his attention on a giant in the north door. He found it exceedingly simple to reach into its mind, and plant a psychic sliver that would harm the giant's focus, leading to foolish mistakes. These giants were already fools.









*OOC:*


Kahru did 20 to HGS1; Wolves chewed corpses; Gimlak did 3 to HGS3 (& -2 to saves)








Spoiler: Rolls



HGS3 dc17 Int Save (good luck.):Save: 1D20-3 = [3]-3 = 0
 Haw.[/ooc]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2022)

Doc strode forward, adjusting his hat. As he stepped near the dead orog, the dire wolf dragged it away growling, as if the gunslinger would steal his kill. The wolf recognized an alpha predator. Doc raised his gun and fired two shots, which made their strange dull ghostly thumping noises. They were not easy shots - the chef's wife was trying to hide from Kahru behind her bedroom's log-wall; the bear was framing the open doorway, reaching through to get at her; part of the doorway was covered by Gimlak's hungry darkness.

Yet still, the ghostly bullets fired true, striking the giantess in the chest. She staggered back, clutching at the wound and her hollering died to a wheeze. Then she collapsed backward onto her dead husband's bed.

Duvrael had been starting to conjure a spectral snakeman behind her. As she fell, he frowned and flung his outstretched hand to the left, and the spectral snakeman appeared instead behind a giant in the north room, touched it with a ghostly hand, which caused the giant to startle and look about in pain and confusion.









*OOC:*


That'll do her in. Oops. I missed Duvrael. I'll just have him switch targets. HGS3 takes the 7 chill touch. @Kobold Stew Just the Colonel to go to roll the round.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 23, 2022)

*OOC:*


Sorry. Back in IC 154 there was the revised action I mentioned in the DM that seems not to have been implemented at the start of round 5 -- all three schlubs should have some damage, and depending on their saves, some might be prone. Once I see where we are, I can post an action (and back in Canada now, as of 2am last night).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry. Back in IC 154 there was the revised action I mentioned in the DM that seems not to have been implemented at the start of round 5 -- all three schlubs should have some damage, and depending on their saves, some might be prone. Once I see where we are, I can post an action (and back in Canada now, as of 2am last night).











*OOC:*


Oh... you _edited_ it into the old post. I was still waiting for it (I hadn't looked back). I'll resolve that now, thought they would have stood back up between your turns, had they been knocked down. Let me see....


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 23, 2022)

*OOC:*


Yes -- sorry. It's really the damage done, which should be substantial in the last round (and might change some of this round's actions?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2022)

The Colonel had been doing the hard work of holding the door before Kaligan showed up to help him. He had tried to stop the orogs making it through; he had tried to close the door. Neither had worked out in his favour. He sent a blast of destructive energy through the door, hoping to drive the giants back, or to knock them prone. While it thundered in their faces, pummelling them hard, they both stood when it calmed, still holding cracked and battered chairs.









*OOC:*


They both saved. They took 9 thunder and 7 Radiant. Sorry it wasn't more satisfying. Let's move on.








Spoiler: Rolls



Schlubs dc18 Con Save
HGS2: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18
HGS3: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22





Kobold Stew said:


> Yes -- sorry. It's really the damage done, which should be substantial in the last round (and might change some of this round's actions?











*OOC:*


Let's not backtrack that far. If actions get changed after the fact, let's just implement them in the order where they're posted. (I should have caught it so it should have been implemented much sooner, but I really thought that you just hadn't got to it yet). You still have a turn for this round.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 23, 2022)

*OOC:*


Fair enough. The wife and the three orogs were also hit, though, right? It was Glimlak and the wolves I was thinking might have to re-do actions.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Fair enough. The wife and the three orogs were also hit, though, right?











*OOC:*


It really doesn't matter anymore, they're all dead. You know what? To make it up to you, let's just leave your Level 5 slot unspent. Make it a level 1 slot instead. It's not like it wound up a lot of damage in the end.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 23, 2022)

The colonel is determined to hold the door as long as he can, to prevent the two Hill giants making their way into the room. Slowly he pushes them back, as he slowly wears them both down.









*OOC:*


Round 5:
Bonus: Spiritual weapon move 20' to doorway (V28). Attack schlub3.  1d20+10=21 HIT Damage = 1d8+6=13 force.

Attack schlub3: 1d20+10=15 Hit damage = 2d8=11 lightning 1d8=1 radiant/ Lightning damage, so it is pushed 10' directly north.

I think this puts schlub 2 at 43/59 and sclub 3 at 18/59.

Move 10' north to W26. (That'll out him out of line of sight of the wife's rocks, and give an opening for Schlub 2 to try to go inside, but possibly taking an opp attack -- reaction is ready if anyone tries to get by.)

HP: 34/66. Spells left: 3, 1, 3, 3, 1 (adjusted in light of IC 163 and 181)
Spiritual Weapon round 3/10.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2022)

The Colonel pressed the attack into the servant's mess, driving the giant back, who hopelessly slammed a chair into the Colonel's shield. The old soldier followed the giant into the room, calling his flying trident to further harry the enormous thug.

Donnell had removed his shield while retreating down the room, and he drew his short bow and sent an arrow northward. His desire to not accidently pierce his allies sent the arrow above the door, where it stuck into the wood.

Gimlak and Donnell were the only ones to notice the door to the courtyard open. No one could see it, with Gimlak's orb of hungry darkness there (which started to chew on the doors), but the giant that had been patrolling the courtyard opened the door, and seeing nothing but blackness, stood there agape and said *::Whah the...!?::*









*OOC:*


Gimlak knew because I assume the darkness is still there for that very purpose, and Donnell because he's closest, and can hear the giant over the din in the north. Everyone else is probably too busy to know (feel free to make a dc17 perception check to hear it). Colonel did 25 to HGS3, who missed him. They are both worse off than Kobold's calculations, though.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Kitchen & Servant's Mess Hall
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Barrels & Tables; *Visibility:* Dim (Braziers); *Cover:* Tables





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 34/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 83/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 44/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 2/3 3/3 1/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 SP 8/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 83/83 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 2/3 WS 1/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 42/42 THP 13/13 
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*DireWolf1* HP 29/37
*DireWolf2* HP 33/37





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs - Kitchen)
*HG Chef* AC13 HP 0/125 PP12 (dead)
*HGS1 (Wife)* AC11 HP 0/59 PP8 (dead)
*Orogs* AC12 HP42ea PP10* (dead)
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10* (the rest dead)
-*O7* 15/15 (surrendered); *O8* 15/15 (surrendered);
(BGs - Servant's Mess)
*Hill Giant Schlub* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 26/59; *HGS3* 8/59
(BGs - Outside)
*Hill Giant* AC13 HP105/105 PP12
*Dire Wolves* AC14 HP37ea PP13(18)*
-*DW3* 37/37; *DW4* 37/37; *DW5* 37/37; 
*Young Dire Wolf* AC13 HP22/22 PP12(17)*


        *GM:*  *End Round Five; Begin Round Six*


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 23, 2022)

The floating trident downs one of the schlubs, and the colonel blasts divine electricity through the other, causing it to fly back from the door.

He then returns to the main room, when he hears the main door open.

"Donnell -- get in there!" he growls at the boy.









*OOC:*


Round 6:
Bonus: Spiritual weapon move to x26 and  attack schlub3. 1d20+10=20 HIT damage = 1d8+6=8 force -- killed (I'm assuming the death's head is a relic, and schlub still has HP).

Attack schlub2: 1d20+10=18 HIT. Damage = 2d8=8 lightning and 1d8=2 radiant. Lightning damage, so it is pushed 10' directly east.

Colonel is no longer adjacent, so no opp attack when he Moves to V31
HP: 34/66. Spells left: 3, 1, 3, 3, 1
Spiritual Weapon round 4/10.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 23, 2022)

*OOC:*


Yes, Gimlak kept the darkness precisely to prevent other enemies from coming in/or seeing what is going on inside







Gimlak  smiles with satisfaction as the giants’  minds are easy to manipulate. He continues harassing the same giant with mental pain.
He also warns his companions “I think the doors to outside are open, we’ll have more company!”









*OOC:*



Action: cast mind sliver on schlub#3, Intelligence save DC 17, -2 to roll from last round, or 4 psychic damage and substract 2 from the next saving throw it makes before the end of your next turn.
Bonus action: none
Move: none

EDIT: move to O36


----------



## JustinCase (May 24, 2022)

Upon hearing Gimlak's warning, Duvrael's mood sours. Inside they have the situation under control; not long before those last giants are dead, he's sure. It'll be a whole different game if combatants from outside are coming in.

Turning to the cowering orcs behind him, the yuan ti addresses the closest one with the subtle magical manipulations his people are feared for.

*"You don't want that giant outside to think you're partly responsible for this mess,"* he says in the Giant tongue. *"Why don't you convince it there's no need to come inside?"*









*OOC:*


Move to Q-32, then use _Suggestion _(racial ability 1/LR) on Orc8: DC12 Wisdom saving throw or follow the suggested course of action as long as I maintain concentration.

And I'm pretty sure it gets disadvantage on that save, scared and outnumbered as it is. 


*Duvrael* AC15*(+5) HP 44/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 2/3 3/3 1/1 P 4,17
Reaction readied: _Shield _spell (AC +5) when attacked with an attack or with _magic missile_.


----------



## Tonguez (May 24, 2022)

The kitchen was a slaughterhouse, Kahru the bear gulped down blood and the flesh of the giant-wife and looked about the kitchen behind him.
It made sense to the druid to follow the Colonel and the Leaper through the north door, but it was crowded and Kahru still had his two surrendered orcs  to deal with - he had promised to let them live.

Making his way back to the orcs, Kahru passed by his feasting wolves and transformed back to human form, staff in hand should its magic be required.
It was only then that he heard the dwarfs warning and then Duvrael turning to the surrendered orcs, for them to head off the new arrival beyond the hungry shadows.

“protect the boy the druid commanded the nearest wolf(1), pointing down towards the squire and sure the wolf understood what that might mean.









*OOC:*


 Bonus action to end Wildshape, maintaining concentration on wolves.
Will aid Duvrael getting Orc compliance if its needed
and while Im at it will scan for any valuables worth looting


----------



## Maxperson (May 24, 2022)

Hearing the giant who opened the door, Kaligan fights with renewed urgency.  We can't afford to be fighting giants on multiple sides.  Unfortunately, Kaligan's urgency causes him to be a bit sloppy and he misses the proverbial broad side of a barn with one of his attacks.









*OOC:*


Two swings at Schlub 2: 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10  Damage for the hit: 1D8+4 = [2]+4 = *6*


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 24, 2022)

Doc sees that there is a sole giant remaining. _Black Hat needs to go down._ Doc focuses his fiery hatred on the last living rustler, moves over some barrels to get a better shot, and lets loose the furious vengeance of the Peacemaker upon him with a grim satisfaction.









*OOC:*



Bonus Action- Move Hex to HGS#2.
Move to V30 (difficult terrain accounted for)

Shoot at HGS#2.
First shot, sneak attack (target engaged), hex: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = *21*
1D10+5 = [1]+5 = 6
2D6 = [4, 1] =* 5*
1D6 = [6] = *6*


Piercer reroll
Piercer reroll: 1D10+5 = [5]+5 = *10*


*Damage=21*

_(no need for second shot, I think)_


*Doc* AC14 HP 83/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 26, 2022)

The Colonel downed one of the hill giants with his flying trident and threw the other a few steps back with lighting. Smoldering, it tried to follow him as he retreated, but was intercepted by Kaligan. Kaligan managed a shallow stab to its thigh before the chair smashed into him driving him on the defensive. Gimlak spiked the mind of the remaining hill giant with little effort, then warned the others of the open door. The giant dropped its chair and held its head, and Doc walked up and shot it in the chest, and it fell to the floor with a loud thump.

The Colonel had told Donnel to "get in there". The lad hesitated. _Get in where_? The dwarf's black bubble of darkness blocked the path to the door and was _eating_ people! He raised his bow and aimed for the darkness, trying to visualize where the door might be, imagining a giant standing there. He hesitated, and Duvrael charmed an orc, who crossed the floor and yelled to the door, *::We burned da bread! Dat's a cloud o'smoke blockin' the door. Stay back, weez gonna blow it up da chimney!::*

The ruse seemed to work for a moment, then the giant slowly said, *::Hoos dat talkin' den? Shur don't smell like smoke!::*

So Donnell let his arrow fly. Though he had made careful aim, the arrow struck heavy armour. The giant rushed forward, moving through Gimlak's darkness. By the time the giant was through, he had been chewed on by the horrible creatures within, and was enraged. He raised a great axe overhead - much better armed than the usual hill giant - and would have made quick work of Donnell, had it not been for Kahru's wolf, who leaped forward and took the blow, sacrificing itself with a pained howl.









*OOC:*


Colonel killed HGS3 and did 10 to HGS2. Kaligan did 6 to HGS2, and took 9 from a chair. Gimlak did 4 to HGS2 & Doc killed HGS2. HoH did 7 to HGGuard, who did 31 to DWolf1 (killing it). I will be back later to post a round-roller.








Spoiler: Rolls



HGS3 chair
Vs Kaligan: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18 for 2D8+4 = [2, 3]+4 = 9
Orc Charm Save: 1D20 = [2] = 2 Haw.
Orc Persuasion Check: 1D20-1 = [17]-1 = 16
Hill Giant Insight Check: 1D20-1 = [20]-1 = 19 Awwww...
Donnell fires (with aim, to counteract disadvantage from darkness
Bow vs Hill Giant: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
Hill Giant Guard vs DireWolf1
Axe: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12
Axe: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25 for 3D12+5 = [11, 5, 10]+5 = 31 Yip!
HoHadar to HGGuard: 2d6 = [2, 5] = 7


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 27, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Kitchen & Servant's Mess Hall
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Barrels & Tables; *Visibility:* Dim (Braziers); *Cover:* Tables





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 34/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 83/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 44/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 2/3 3/3 1/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 SP 8/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 83/83 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 2/3 WS 1/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7
x*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 42/42  
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*DireWolf1* HP 29/37
*DireWolf2* HP 33/37





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs - Kitchen)
*Hill Giant Sergeant* AC16 HP115/115 PP12
*HG Chef* AC13 HP 0/125 PP12 (dead)
*HGS1 (Wife)* AC11 HP 0/59 PP8 (dead)
*Orogs* AC12 HP42ea PP10* (dead)
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10* (the rest dead)
-*O7* 15/15 (surrendered); *O8* 15/15 (surrendered);
(BGs - Servant's Mess)
*Hill Giant Schlub* AC11 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 26/59; *HGS3* 8/59
(BGs - Outside)
*Dire Wolves* AC14 HP37ea PP13(18)*
-*DW3* 37/37; *DW4* 37/37; *DW5* 37/37; 
*Young Dire Wolf* AC13 HP22/22 PP12(17)*


        *GM:*  *End Round Six; Begin Round Seven*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 27, 2022)

*OOC:*


I forgot to mention for Kahru - he did not find anything particularly valuable, but he knows the smell of rum when he finds it. The four barrels he is in front of are rum barrels, one is open with a large ladle.


----------



## Tonguez (May 27, 2022)

“Get up through the north door, t’ next room“ Kahru bellowed his command to the surviving wolf and surrendered orcs, also hoping that the squire and others had the presence of mind to retreat with them.
The death yowl of the slain wolf echoed in Kahrus belly and the druid focussed his fury down into the ground until the erupting earth churned up beneath the giant guardsman’s feet.

Gimlaks hungry shadow might be a trap for any attackers, but it was also restricted the freedom of the defenders. Withdrawing to the room north would allow them to barricade the door and space to regroup and recover. The broken ground left behind would hinder any who tried to follow them.

 Moreover the druid knew that it was dire wolves that lurked outside the door, beyong Gimlaks shadows and even if they aligned with the giants, Kahru did not believe they deserved the cruel sting of the shadows unnatural horrors.

_His intention was to find a way to approach the dire wolves from the rear, befriend them if he could 
or at least open the gate and offer them freedom…_​
but first they had to get through the northern door









*OOC:*


 Action: Cast Erupting Earth centered under the Giant Sgt (T38-U39) DC 14 for half damage. 20’ cube difficult terrain.
Erupting Earth damage: 3D12 = [6, 6, 2] = 14


Spoiler: Erupting Earth



A fountain of churned earth and stone erupts in a 20-foot cube centered on a point 120ft range. Each creature in that area must make a Dexterity saving throw. A creature takes 3d12 bludgeoning damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one. Additionally, the ground in that area becomes difficult terrain


----------



## JustinCase (May 27, 2022)

_Knowledge is power_, Duvrael thinks to himself as he remembers betraying his yuan ti brethren so long ago in order to study magic and advance his personal power. He takes a bit of bat fur out of his bandoleer, rubs it between his thumb and forefinger while intoning the relevant arcane phrases from the late Master Norriander's hide-bound tome on divinations.

Just like the first time he had cast it, nothing seems to happen. Then the wizard mentally receives visual information from a small, invisible floating eye further in the room, which takes some effort to process alongside his regular vision.

Moving up to the northern room, Duvrael has to focus on not tripping over the dead bodies and the very much alive dire wolf, as well as not mixing the two images of the same room, but he manages to reach the doors.









*OOC:*


Casting _Arcane Eye_, which creates an invisible sensor at U-35 for as long as I concentrate (up to 1 hour). On consequent turns, I can spend an Action to move the sensor up to 30 feet, and I intend to move it through the Hunger of Hadar and outside to take a peek at who/whatever is coming.

As this is a divination spell, it means I regain a lower-level spell slot (Expert divination), which I have processed in the stats below. 

Then I move up to my speed to U-28.

*Duvrael* AC15*(+5) HP 44/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 *3*/3 *2*/3 1/1 P 4,17
Reaction readied: _Shield _spell (AC +5) when attacked with an attack or with _magic missile_.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 27, 2022)

Karhu left temptation behind when his wolf fell, instead ordering a sensible retreat. As Duvrael made his way toward the living wolf, it left its chew-toy behind and bounded toward the northern room. Donnell also retreated, hustling over to the Colonel's side, where he belonged.

Duvrael sent his eye through Gimlak's blackness - a sobering experience - and out the doors into the courtyard. It was dark under cloud-covered skies, and the only potential opponents he saw were the four dire wolves. While the wolves were curious, their heads up and ears perked at the sounds in the kitchen, three of the floor were still seated, as if they had no plans to enter the kitchen without express permission.

Inside, Kahru caused the dirt floor of the kitchen to erupt, sending a shower of dirt and rocks up under the giant's armour, pummelling his groin. The giant stumbled and grunted in pain.









*OOC:*


Is Kahru retreating too or covering the retreat? Earth does 14 to HGSgt.








Spoiler: Rolls



HGSgt vs Kahru
dc14 Dex Save: 1D20-1 = [6]-1 = 5 Ouch.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 27, 2022)

Gimlak reached into this new Giant's mind and attempts at interfering at his plans. He also mentally tries to push it back into the darkness, if not partially, before also moving to the north room.









*OOC:*


Action: cast Tasha's mind whip on the giant. Int Save DC 17 or 7 psychic damage and it can’t take a reaction until the end of its next turn. Moreover, on its next turn, it must choose whether it gets a move, an action, or a bonus action; it gets only one of the three. On a successful save, the target takes half as much damage and suffers none of the spell’s other effects.

Bonus action: telekinetic shove on giant - push 5ft away from Gimlak (hoping to have him touch the darkness) - Strength save dc 16

move: to P32 (difficult terrain from fallen enemies taken into account

reaction: cast silvery barbs if giant succeeds on tasha's mind whip save


----------



## Tonguez (May 27, 2022)

Kahru snarled in satisfaction when the giant stumbled, though it didnt fall as the druid had hoped.

He watched as the wolf and others moved towards the north door, covering their retreat and ready to follow when he was sure everyone was safely pass the rum barrels...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 28, 2022)

Gimlak found messing with the giant's head was much easier than moving his body. The giant refused to be shoved back into the darkness, and instead, it stumbled toward him, its feet caught up in Kahru's rocks, and the bodies of the dead.

*::Geddowda my head!:: *the armoured giant bellowed through gritted teeth.









*OOC:*


Gimlak did 7 psychic. HGSgt only moved. Kaligan, Colonel, and Doc to go!








Spoiler: Rolls



HGSgt vs Gimlak
dc17 Int Save: 1D20-3 = [16]-3 = 13
dc16 Str Save: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22


----------



## Maxperson (May 28, 2022)

I will remain and hold the door until the others are past him into the north room.  If the giant comes to me I will attack it.









*OOC:*


I'm readying an action to attack the giant if it comes within range of me.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 29, 2022)

Doc watched everyone scurry around in retreat from the single black hat that had entered the room. _Seems these folks are more hat than cattle. _Still, they would need some covering fire if they were planning on retreating to the northern room.

Doc sized up the situation. He fixated his unnatural wrath upon the rustler that had killed the wolf, and stridently positioned himself betwixt the barrels to get a better shot at his target over the table.









*OOC:*



Doc moves to U31 (with barrels).
Bonus Action- Moves Hex to HGSgt.
Action- shoots twice; first shot is sneak attack as target engaged (ally within 10')

First shot; sneak attack; hex: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = *11*
1D10+5 = [9]+5 = 14
2D6 = [5, 1] = 6
1D6 = [2] = 2


Second Shot: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = *21*
1D10+5 = [8]+5 = *13*
1D6 = [5] = *5*


Looks like one hit for 18 damage.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 29, 2022)

While Kaligan held the door and urged the others through, Doc took a position amongst the rum-barrels and fired his gun (two dull thumps with a hint of an anguished cry). The first bullet sparked off of a piece of metal on the giant's armour, but the other buried itself in the thick flesh of his bare upper-arm.









*OOC:*


Doc did 18 to HGSgt. @Kobold Stew Colonel to go for me to roll the round.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 29, 2022)

From behind the barrels the Colonel has a clean shot at the [only remaining] giant. a searing light appears above the giant, and tyhe COlonel does what he can to draw the giant towards where he is standing.









*OOC:*


Attack HGSgt: Sacred flame DC 18 Dex save or 3d8=11 radiant.
Move to Y30.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 29, 2022)

*OOC:*



Reminder that Dex save is disadvantage because of hex.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 29, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Reminder that Dex save is disadvantage because of hex.











*OOC:*


Actually, that's not true. Hex gives disadvantage to "ability checks made with the chosen ability". Saving throws are their own thing. Ability checks = skill checks. Surprised me too, when I learned it.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 29, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Actually, that's not true. Hex gives disadvantage to "ability checks made with the chosen ability". Saving throws are their own thing. Ability checks = skill checks.












*OOC:*



Doh! That’s right. Trouble with trying tie keep up on my phone.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 29, 2022)

The Colonel brought a searing light down on the armoured giant, who raised his arm to shade his eyes and looked about confused as to where that could possibly be coming from.









*OOC:*


Colonel did 11 to HGSgt.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 29, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Kitchen & Servant's Mess Hall
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Barrels, Tables, Rocks; *Visibility:* Dim (Braziers); *Cover:* Tables





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 34/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 83/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 44/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 3/3 2/3 1/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 SP 8/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 83/83 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 2/3 WS 1/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7
x*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 42/42  
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*DireWolf1* HP 29/37
*DireWolf2* HP 33/37





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs - Kitchen)
*Hill Giant Sergeant* AC16 HP 65/115 PP12
*HG Chef* AC13 HP 0/125 PP12 (dead)
*HGS1 (Wife)* AC11 HP 0/59 PP8 (dead)
*Orogs* AC12 HP42ea PP10* (dead)
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10* (the rest dead)
-*O7* 15/15 (surrendered); *O8* 15/15 (surrendered);
(BGs - Servant's Mess)
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC11 HP59ea PP8 (dead)
(BGs - Outside)
*Dire Wolves* AC14 HP37ea PP13(18)*
-*DW3* 37/37; *DW4* 37/37; *DW5* 37/37; 
*Young Dire Wolf* AC13 HP22/22 PP12(17)*


        *GM:*  *End Round Seven; Begin Round Eight*


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 29, 2022)

The colonel sees his sacred flame release its power on the giant. For the first time, he notes that the creature is armored -- useful to know. Makes him weak, the Colonel thinks.

Again, he releases the power of the sacred storm on the doomed Hill Giant Sergeant.









*OOC:*


Forgot to move spiritual weapon last round -- for this turn move it 20'sw from its current location, please (to T30).

Attack: I think the Colonel has LOS from his current location. If so, Attack HGSgt: Sacred flame DC 18 Dex save or 3d8=13 radiant.

HP: 34/66. Spells left: 3, 1, 3, 3, 1
Spiritual Weapon round 6/10.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 29, 2022)

Doc raises up from the barrels, watching another streak of light pierce the black hat. _There is nothing left but suffering_. Taking the full measure of the situation, he stayed completely still, focusing completely on his shot. This time, there would be no forbearance. This time, the aim would be true.









*OOC:*



Bonus action- steady aim (advantage). Must stay in place.
Sneak attack (allies within 10').

First Short; adv (steady aim); sneak; hex: 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = *25*
1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23
1D10+5 = [8]+5 = *13*
2D6 = [1, 5] = *6*
1D6 = [6] = *6*


Second shot: 1D20+9 = [10]+9 = *19*
1D10+5 = [8]+5 = *13*
1D6 = [6] = *6*


Looks like two hits, *43 *damage.


----------



## Tonguez (May 29, 2022)

With everyone now moved and the giant staggering from the onslaught of bullet and fire Kahru drew his great sword stepping up to strike the giant but …









*OOC:*



Great sword: 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
 - this roller hates me


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 30, 2022)

The Colonel continued to shine a searing light on the giant, who lumbered forward. Doc, still standing among the rum barrels, took aim with his pistol and sent two bullets into the giant's chest.

Then Kahru and the giant met toe-to-massive-toe. The giant raised his axe over his head, only narrowly avoiding the rafters, and brought it down in the dirt as Kahru stepped side-to-side, unable to get close enough to bring his own big sword to the enemy.









*OOC:*


Colonel did 13 and Doc did 43 to HGSgt. Kahru & HGSgt missed each other.








Spoiler: Rolls



Hill Giant Sgt
dc18 Dex Save vs Colonel: 1D20-1 = [10]-1 = 9
Axe vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12 for 3D12+5 = [2, 9, 1]+5 = 17
Axe vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12 for 3D12+5 = [9, 7, 2]+5 = 23
HGSgt missed Kahru, who also missed him.[/ooc]


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 30, 2022)

Gimlak stabs the giant's min again, and continues his retreat to the north room, grateful that Kahru is there to hold the giant.










*OOC:*



Action: cast mind sliver on giant, Intelligence save DC 17, or 5 psychic damage and subtract 3 from the next saving throw it makes before the end of your next turn.
Bonus action: telekinetic shove on giant - push 5ft away from Gimlak Strength save dc 16, the giant should have -3 on its save because of mind sliver if the giant fails his DC

Move: to T28

Reaction: shield if necessary


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 30, 2022)

Gimlak further spiked the mind of the armoured giant, who groaned and rolled his eyes. It distracted him enough that when the dwarf gave him a mental push, he stumbled backward, and Gimlak made his way safely past, heading for the northern door.

Donnell and Kahru's wolf moved further into the servant's mess hall, heading for the door that led to the courtyard.









*OOC:*


Gimlak did 5 and pushed the HGSgt. Donnell dashed. Duvrael and Kaligan to go.








Spoiler: Rolls



HGSgt vs Gimlak
dc17 Int Save: 1D20-3 = [12]-3 = 9
dc16 Str Save: 1D20+8-3 = [2]+5 = 7


----------



## JustinCase (May 31, 2022)

*"The wolves are not coming in,"* Duvrael reports his findings from outside. *"Nothing else out there, for now."*

He keeps mentally guiding the magical eye outside, beyond the courtyard.

*"Orcs!"* Duvrael addresses the creatures who had surrendered at the start of the fight, switching to the Giant language. For a second he laments never learning the Orcish tongue. Sure, there are no works on magics or power dynamics in the foul creatures' language --he wonders if orcs even write-- but it's so much easier to manipulate the lesser peoples with their own words.

*"Come with us if you want to live!"*

He knows it may lead to questions from the others, but the yuan ti feels he should not expend a possible resource before being certain it is used up. Perhaps the orcs can be of use in navigating the mansion, or even negotiate with the giants if need be.









*OOC:*


Although I'm grateful how Duvrael already has seen outside, technically the magical sensor can only move 30 feet per turn.  I'm using an Action to keep the sensor moving this turn, which I think balances it out, and I'm curious to see what's beyond the courtyard.

Perhaps I'm using too much dialogue for no-action purposes; if I do, let me know. I could forgo my movement for this round; otherwise Duvrael keeps moving into the northern room.


----------



## Maxperson (May 31, 2022)

Kaligan itches to rush forward and feel his blade bit into the giant, but he knows the importance of holding a position and not giving in to whim.  Accordingly, he puts away his his sword and takes out his longbow and launches two arrows at the giant.  One of the arrows strikes the giant.









*OOC:*


Two arrow attacks: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7 One hit: 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 31, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Although I'm grateful how Duvrael already has seen outside, technically the magical sensor can only move 30 feet per turn.  I'm using an Action to keep the sensor moving this turn, which I think balances it out, and I'm curious to see what's beyond the courtyard.











*OOC:*


Woops! Well, if he cast it after moving, he could reach the courtyard with it this turn, see what I posted, and report what he did. I put it on the map so I don't screw it up again. You can move it from there on subsequent turns.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 31, 2022)

Duvrael moved his psychic eye out of Gimlak's darkness, and reported on what he saw in the courtyard. Then he suggested to the few remaining orcs that they follow the group, and the orcs did as they were told, keeping close to the walls to stay out of the giant's way.

Kaligan took out his bow as the giant struggled under Gimlak's psychic assault, and he put two arrows through its chainmail. The giant fell on the ground, unable to breathe from a collapsed lung.









*OOC:*


Kaligan did 3 to the HGSgt, who had only 9 HP remaining. I'm gonna call that enough, so that I don't have to run a whole 'nuther round for 6HP. Combat is over. The giant can be easily finished off without rolling. You have a quiet moment, for now.









Spoiler: Aftermath Map

















*OOC:*


As you can see, there's a small fire in the north room (caused by Fireball). It can (and should) be easily put out before it draws attention.


----------



## Maxperson (May 31, 2022)

Kaligan turns and stares at the small fire in the north room.









*OOC:*


 I've never tried this, but telekinesis has a kind of physicality to it.  It does force damage and uses force to lift things.  I'm going to try and use telekinesis to compress the fire down and smother it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 31, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> Kaligan turns and stares at the small fire in the north room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


Sure. A lot of the fire is things like furs burning on the walls. You can pull them down and fold them up with TK, smothering a lot of the fire. You can do your part that way, sure. It'll take more than one person to get it under control, though. I don't need rolls here, but if at least a few of you say "I take care of it" and give a reasonable description on how, we'll call it out and move on.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 31, 2022)

Doc watches the tall rustler fall over, wheezing for breath. _No need for suffering now. There will be more than enough time for suffering later._

Doc fires a single shot at the wheezing heap on the floor, hearing the last breath escape. He pulls his hat down low, and lights a cheroot. He begins to look more carefully at the barrels. _Let's see if there is a little booze in there._









*OOC:*



Doc finishes the Hill Giant, lights a cheroot with prestidigitation, and looks at the barrels around him for booze.

Or, as much as can fit within the action economy. Not sure if we are still in full combat mode. 

Maintains concentration on hex (can use bonus in future to move)


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 31, 2022)

Gimlak enters the North room. He touches his temple and occasionally grunts as fires are extinguished.

As he does this, he says to the others “I can only maintain the darkness portal for a few more moments, stand ready for it to disappear”









*OOC:*


 repeated castings of prestidigitation to extinguish the fires


----------



## Tonguez (May 31, 2022)

Kahru watched as the last giant toppled, blood gurgling from its lips and nose before the deadman ended it. The barbarian grabbed a clean-enough jug and filled it with rum then taking the giants axe as a trophy moved northward to join the others.

Entering the north room Kahru was glad to see that Duvrael had kept the surviving orcs in line and that everyone, including the boy, had survived the first fight. Calling the remaining wolf to his side, he took a swig of rum and turned to speak.

“That was a mess he said flatly as he put the rum jug on the table. “too many doors - we got spread out, we’re lucky it was just cooks we were dealing with.

I’m going to let those wolves out of this place, or get them onside if I can. But we still have no idea of whats ahead of us, we need to be wise about things”









*OOC:*


whats the giants axe look like? And any other loot besides the rum


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 31, 2022)

The Colonel does a quick toss throuh of the cook's quarters, to see if there is anything that is worth the group's attention (a small cashbox or other valuable the chef or his wife might have kept. The sheets are foul and the blankets tumbled and well slept in. Is there anything else?

The spiritual weapon fades.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 2, 2022)

Gimlak and Duvrael put out the small fires in the northern room before they had a chance to grow and raise any alarm.

The Colonel, with Donnell's assistance, gave a quick search to the chef's room. Behind some large rocks, that they seemed to keep under their beds as throwing weapons, he discovered a sack with a number of coins of various sizes, mints, and metals. (When they later found the time to count it, it would come to about four-hundred standard gold).

Kahru hefted the giant's axe, which weighed nearly sixty pounds. There were patterns on the hard metal of the blade, which suggested that it had been forged in a very hot fire. This was not the make of a Hill Giant, who had no reputation for fine craftsmanship. This seemed more likely to be the work of a Fire Giant smith.

Doc and Kahru raided a rum-barrel. There was plenty of food about, but with Hill Giant's reputation for eating their enemies, no one quite trusted the sausages.









*OOC:*


Feel free to take out-of-combat-style turns. A minute or so each, approximately.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 2, 2022)

Duvrael ignores the looting. The only thing that he is truly interested in, is knowledge and books, and he is convinced neither are being kept in high regard by orcs and giants in the kitchen. Although... just to be certain, he checks the kitchen for cookbooks.

*"Who do the wolves outside answer to?"* Duvrael asks the surviving orcs. If they are really lucky, the orcs can command the animals, which would mean one less problem. Or actually, four problems.

Next he probes the orcs for what they know about the layout of the mansion, and any particulars about the occupants. Secret passages are of special interest, of course. In the meantime the wizard keeps moving his magical sensor through the place, both to check the information the orcs are giving and to gain more knowledge of the opposition.

*"How did the giants treat you?"* he asks, hoping to eventually persuade the orcs to join their side, at least for this mission.


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 2, 2022)

Kaligan seeing things well in hand, heads to the southern doors near the three dead orcs.  When he gets there he will listen at the doors to see if he hears anything beyond them.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 2, 2022)

The colonel takes the gold to divide later, and touches base with Donnell. 

"You're all right, lad?" asks the Colonel. "You're doing well."

He takes a quick look around, before talking to the others. "Does anyone need healing? If so, speak up."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 2, 2022)

Donnell nodded to the Colonel. He was scared, but not unreasonably so.

Kaligan crossed the kitchen and listened through the south doors. There was noise, but nothing that stood out as coming from close by.

Duvrael did not see any books at all, not even on cooking. He spoke to an orc, who answered, *"Varrga be wolf-boss. Giants beat us. This be the good place. The cellars be worse. Work us to death down there."*

When asked who or where was this 'Varrga' he pointed out the kitchen doors toward the outbuilding and answered, *"Big giant."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 2, 2022)

After putting out the fires, Gimlak tells his companions : “those of you that were injured come close to me”. He then begins chanting a guttural song that reinvigorates.









*OOC:*


 I’m assuming we have 10 minutes for inspiring leader 13 temp hp to all, including the summoned wolf, but not the orcs 







He then approached the orcs “tell me, have you heard of a group of dwarves travelling these lands about 10 years ago?”


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 2, 2022)

Kahru hauled the gigantic axe up onto the table next to the rum jug and traced his finger along the pattern of the blade. Just how a stinking hill giant had gotten hold of the fine work of Fire giants was a puzzle and the barbarian couldnt help but wonder if there was more going on here than the eye could see.

“Who is in there with Varrga?” The big northerner looked out towards the outbuilding when the orcs mentioned the ‘wolf-boss’. Even if the Leaper decided to go south, Kahru was still intent on going out into the courtyard and opening the gates so the wolves had a way to get outside if they chose too.

’as long as the wolves get out you can burn that outhouse down“ he shot a droll smirk at Doc. As far as Kahru had seen the outbuilding only had one entrance, if it could be blocked then the big giant might yet be trapped inside.

so whats our game plan?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 2, 2022)

*"Dere be dwarves in da cellars."* the orc offered to Gimlak, though he knew nothing of when they may have arrived.

*"Ogres."* replied the orc to Kahru's question about what might be in the outbuilding along with the wolfmaster. He shrugged when pressed for numbers.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 2, 2022)

The Colonel goes over to where Erupting Earth had taken effect, and looks at the floor -- has it made a hole in the ground that might lead to lower levels?


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 2, 2022)

"*My thanks to you, Gimlak.  I feel like new.*"  As Kaligan heads back to watch the southern doors he says, "*We should take out the giant in the outbuilding as we leave.  I hear noises beyond these doors.  We should press our advantage in here while we have it.  There's no telling when a giant will come looking for a late night snack*."


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 3, 2022)

‘We still need to release the wolves sitting outside the opendoor” Kahru reminds Kaligan in the south “as soon as that hungry shadow drops, they can get in - do you think they’ll ignore all that dead meat?”

Looking back at the orcs the barbarian switches to giantish “where is the cellar entrance?” he asks them directly “And where do we find the giant chief Nosra? We come to kill him and set you all free”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 3, 2022)

The Colonel took a look at the center of the kitchen were Kahru had erupted the floor. While it was a mess, it appeared that the ground between the two levels was very thick to support the weight of a giant (or the cellar was not under the kitchen). At any rate, there was no way down from  here.

The orc answered Kahru's questions, indicating through the south-west wall, *"Stairs be dere. Giants guard dem."*

He seemed satisfied by the suggestion that they would kill the giant chief and added, *"Chief be in his bed, I bet. East side."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 3, 2022)

"Head for the Chief?" The Colonel asks Kaligan and Kahru.

He's seen so much killing, and the corpses on the ground are familiar, blurring into the hundred or thousands of others he has witnessed over the years.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 3, 2022)

Kahru nods in response to the Colonel
“Head for the chief, if we can _pass without trace_ across the courtyard we can enter the east side directly and take the chiefs head while he sleeps. ” the barbarian grinned at the prospect of taking such a trophy and doing so would justify the long wait on the rooftop.

” I have a plan to block the outbuilding door, we should open  the gate too, provide us a quick exit when its needed and release the wolves”


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jun 3, 2022)

As the consuming anger of combat dissipates while Doc is refilling his flasks, Doc's visage returns to a perfectly normal, rugged human complacency. _One for the flask, one for the mouth. One for the flask, one for the mouth. _Even after topping up, he is not happy. No.

Doc is disappointed. So. Very. Disappointed.

He exhales a cloud of smoke from the cheroot clenched in his teeth and says, to no one in particular, *The true evil committed here is the lack of a good whisky.*

Still, that displeasure was quickly cured with a slug from the flask. Doc briefly pulled out his cards and looked at them, seeing the apparitions of the three black hats he just ended reflected within. _Three more for the Sheriff. _Doc quickly put the cards away. He wasn't used to being in groups. But these others ... _they just might make a decent posse._

Doc heard Kahru's proposal and that brought the slightest of smiles to him. *Reckon a little fire might keep that blade o' yours sharp for later. *

As Kaligan, Kahru, and the Colonel made plans, Doc moved silently up to them, hat low, cheroot burning brightly, taking in their discussion about the Chief. Finally, Doc weighs in with his contribution-

*Cut off the head, and the body dies. *









*OOC:*



I'm game for the Chief right now, but willing to wait, if it's an option, for temp hp.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 3, 2022)

While the wolves had not entered the kitchen (it was impossible to tell if it was Gimlak's darkness that was preventing them from doing so, or some other reason) they seemed to be extremely territorial, guarding their home in the courtyard with low growls.









*OOC:*


Speaking of Hunger of Hadar. It only had a couple of rounds remaining in it when we dropped out of combat. It'll drop now-ish, so if Gimlak wants to have a plan about what to do when it does, @Steve Gorak, you better do it before you give a 10-minute speech.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jun 3, 2022)

*OOC:*



Apropos of nothing, if I was using inspiring leader ... I would totally type out my 10 minute speech.

....and that's why I play the laconic characters.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 4, 2022)

Gimlak let’s the hunter of hafar expire. He warned the others it was about to happen, so doesn’t see a problem with it. Once down, he proceeds with his guttural chants (ooc: inspiring leader)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 4, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *"Dere be dwarves in da cellars."* the orc offered to Gimlak, though he knew nothing of when they may have arrived.



Gimlak stiffens when he hears his brethren are here. “Yes, let us kill the leader so we can free the innocents trapped here”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 6, 2022)

When Gimlak's strange darkness faded, the allies had a clear view into the courtyard through the open doors. There, the four dire wolves sat lazily, as if all of the commotion had not particularly disturbed them. The younger, smaller one sniffed at the carnage within and whined, but did not make any moves toward the door.

*"Should I shut the doors,"* asked Donnell, *"Or are we going that way?"*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 6, 2022)

"Yes, Donnell, please shut the doors for the moment, if you would," says the colonel.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 6, 2022)

The Squire heaved the heavy doors closed, leaving the wolves outside. The left-hand door was etched with strange markings now, from having been inside Gimlak's darkness.

Kahru wanted to release the wolves to the wild, and Kaligan wanted to move southward into the steading. Doc and Gimlak wanted to find and murder the Chief, but Gimlak was also concerned about reports of other dwarves. A decision would have to be made.









*OOC:*


Okay, I think we're narrowed down to two choices: 1) Head east through the courtyard (try to release the wolves) then try the east-wing courtyard door (chief's room?); 2) Head south and seek the stairs down to the "cellars" (rescue dwarves?)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 6, 2022)

Colonel is for option 1.


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 6, 2022)

Kaligan listens to the the ideas of the others and mulls them over for a few moments before responding, "*I think it's six in one, half dozen in the other.  If we go out the door around the building, we'll probably end up fighting the wolves and the noise will rouse the guard in the tower, who might raise an alarm.  If we go though the south doors, we will likely fight giants there which could do the same*."  Kaligan looks over at Kahru, "*Do you have any way to keep the wolves outside peaceful?*"


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 7, 2022)

“I will speak to the animals” Kahru replied drolly considering how best to move forward from here "Ï need you to open the gate and then _pass without trace_ to the east side of the building. If that works I  might be able to block the outbuilding door too, unless someone has a better idea

oh and grab some meat to offer our wolf friends"

The Storm Bear had blessed Kahru with many boons and talents and now it was time to call upon them. The zealots face lost all expression, _his eyes unfocussed and he let himself imagine the enveiling darkness, his forehead and cheeks uncannily marked with oven soot_ as he let the others know his thoughts and readied himself for action








*OOC:*


_flash forward scene_
Before exiting the kitchens Kahru will Cast: Pass without trace on everyone (+10 Stealth for 1 hr)
*Round 1* Kahru exits the north door and Casts Animal Friendship with a Level 3 slot on nearest *3 Dire Wolves*  (_Someone else to open the gate and someone to cover me please_ (alas my wolf is gone)
*Round 2*  Move to outbuilding and block the door (Action to activate staffs Tree form at the entrance of the Outbuilding to block the door.  (_I assume we saw this when looking down from the rooftop_)
*Round 3* Everyone sneaks and enters the Eastside of the main building to look for the Kings head


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 7, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> (@FitzTheRuke is My wolf still active?))











*OOC:*


Not if you cast Pass Without Trace. Both are concentration, AFAIK. If everyone wants to follow that plan, feel free to give me a similar description of three "Rounds" to Kahru's and I will move us along those lines until we either reach the end of it, or things fall apart. (Whichever comes first!)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jun 7, 2022)

*OOC:*



@FitzTheRuke - could you be so kind as to re-post the map so I can re-orient before the moves?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 7, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> @FitzTheRuke - could you be so kind as to re-post the map so I can re-orient before the moves?











*OOC:*


Sure thing! I'll clean it up a bit by knocking corpses down to skulls. East wing doors are just off the map on the bottom right.








Spoiler: Map of Kitchen & Courtyard


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jun 7, 2022)

Doc feels the re-added protection and tips his hat slightly to Gimlak in thanks. As the darkness fades, Doc drops the cheroot, blazing brightly, on the floor and grinds it out beneath the heel of his boot. _Can't reckon that will help me get 'cross that yard. _Doc takes a final swig of one of his flasks and puts it away.

He advances outside, gun drawn and moving stealthily toward the east side.









*OOC:*



Round 1- Drops cheroot, drinks, move to AA37.

Round 2- Goes into STEALTH MODE. Move to AG37.
+6stealth, +10Pass: 1D20+16 = [2]+16 = *18*
...I mean ... guess it will do?

Round 3- (Assuming no hell breaking loose) Move to AM38.

*Doc* AC14 HP 83/84 THP *13*/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
(temp hit points back)


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 7, 2022)

Kaligan moves to join his companions, moving as quietly as he can.









*OOC:*


Stealth with Pass Without Trace bonus: 1D20+15 = [14]+15 = 29


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 8, 2022)

The Colonel urges Donnell to stay in the middle of the group, and he himself takes the rear, ensuring that others are across the courtyard before he follows them, awkwardly.









*OOC:*


Stealth with a +10 bonus 1d20+10=13. Ugh, this roller is killing me. (no disadvantage because of special armor).
If he is seen, or thinks he is seen, he will head to a different point (say AP13).
Does he have an accurate sense of whether he's been seen? I think so. Insight 1d20+9=26 (hilarious).


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 8, 2022)

“Someone get that gate open” Kahru reminds his escaping companions “we still need a way out









*OOC:*


just noting for round 1 I’m positioning around AJ23? so Dire wolves can see me


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 8, 2022)

Kahru entered the courtyard from the north doors, and the wolves immediately moved toward him, growling threateningly. He attempted to soothe them with his magic, and two of the three shook it off - they seemed like they might attack, but the largest one moved in front of them and sniffed at Kahru curiously, and the others held their ground, their bodies stiff with tension.

South of them,  Donnell quietly opened the kitchen doors and he and Doc, Kaligan, and the Colonel began to quietly work their way across the courtyard. In spite of the spell that masked their movement, the Colonel stubbed his foot on a rock, which skittered across the gravel courtyard. At the back of the pack, the youngest, smallest wolf (still the size of a large pony) perked its ears and glanced around.









*OOC:*


The Colonel IS very likely to draw the attention of the youngest wolf, but we'll see what @Steve Gorak Gimlak and @JustinCase Duvrael are going to do first. Kahru wants someone to open the north gate, I believe. No one is beholden to the three-action structure (that was just to save time if everything worked out). It hasn't gone off the rails yet, but it's on a knife's edge. If anyone wants to revise something, go ahead.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 8, 2022)

Duvrael follows Donnell, Doc, Kaligan and the Colonel, far more quietly than before. Still focusing his attention on the magical sensor, the yuan ti wizard is slower than usual, but is careful in his motions.









*OOC:*


Stealth: 1D20+12 = [16]+12 = 28

Using my Action each turn to move the magical eye, to see whether the giant chief is really where we think it is.

Also, a *REMINDER* to everyone that Duvrael can use his reaction to make anyone (friend or foe) use a *Portent* roll (a 4 and a 17) instead of rolling a d20. Feel free to use that in a post!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 8, 2022)

Duvrael's magical eye was nearing the east-wing doors as Donnell helped to show the wizard the way forward.



JustinCase said:


> Duvrael follows Donnell, Doc, Kaligan and the Colonel, far more quietly than before. Still focusing his attention on the magical sensor, the yuan ti wizard is slower than usual, but is careful in his motions.











*OOC:*


Okay, I will move Duvrael up with Donnell, who can help to lead him with his sight-doubled. He didn't have to start from the north room. Gimlak ought to help Kahru with the gates, though!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 8, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Also, a *REMINDER* to everyone that Duvrael can use his reaction to make anyone (friend or foe) use a *Portent* roll (a 4 and a 17) instead of rolling a d20. Feel free to use that in a post![/ooc]











*OOC:*


Colonel should have used that 17; thanks for the reminder for the future, though.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 9, 2022)

Gimlak moves with Kahru and when outside, he telekinetically lifts a stone and drops it to create a distraction. He then helps kahru with the gates, as silently as he can.









*OOC:*


 cast mage hand with 60 ft reach.
Stealth 16


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 9, 2022)

Gimlak's attempted distraction did very little - the wolves looked in the direction of the sound, and then back to what they had been doing before, which was, one was following Kahru, while two more were following that one. The fourth, smallest wolf, had grown some interest in the Colonel and had moved toward him, growling. 

Though Gimlak had managed to open the north-gate, Kahru was having trouble getting the wolves to run out it - they seemed reluctant to leave.

The others had carefully crossed the courtyard, hugging the southern end. The two orcs followed, still more prisoners than allies. 









*OOC:*


The young wolf will attack the Colonel soon if he fails to make a dc13 Cha (Animal Handling) check. No one else is close enough to stop it themselves, but if someone has a clever idea on how to help, I could be convinced to grant him advantage.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 9, 2022)

*OOC:*


Almost forgot: Here's a map!








Spoiler: Courtyard


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 9, 2022)

“_You are free friend _” Kahru spoke to the largest wolf in a low encouraging voice while indicating the gate “_Go - none will keep you here - the gate is open -go- run to the wild_

throughout the interaction Kahru kept his eyes on the three wolves, assessing their stance and behaviour, where there eyes focussed and if their signs showed aggression, caution, calm, fear or friendliness.

the wolves seemed relunctant to leave, could the druid tell by their movements just what was holding them back









*OOC:*


 Animal Handling: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 9, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The young wolf will attack the Colonel soon if he fails to make a dc13 Cha (Animal Handling) check. No one else is close enough to stop it themselves, but if someone has a clever idea on how to help, I could be convinced to grant him advantage.











*OOC:*


You can still take that 17 from my Portent!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 9, 2022)

It was his lucky day.

The Colonel hissed quietly and stopped the small wolf in its tracks. The two stared at each other before the dire wolf liiked away, and slunk off. 









*OOC:*


Animal handling: Portent of 17 + 5 = 22.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 9, 2022)

It was fear of punishment that was holding the dire wolves from leaving the compound. Kahru could tell that they had been raised by the whip with a cruel hand. When the Colonel managed to out-alpha the curious youth, it rejoined the others. Reluctantly, but with slowly increasing boldness, they moved toward the exit. Gimlak stayed still by the gate, out of their way while Kahru reasured them.

They slowly headed for the gate, looking about nervously. As soon as they were through, they set out at a run, heading off into the misty darkness of the surrounding hills, where they bayed one long howl of freedom.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 9, 2022)

Kahru watched as the dire wolves fled towards freedom, and in his core he felt the urge to run with them, back into the wild.  As the pack disappeared into the night Kahru glanced at Gimlak and gave him a nod of thanks then turned back to the Steading of the Hill Giant Chief. A cruel hand had been restraining the wolves, beating them in to submission and the barbarian druid now had a new mission: to repay such cruelty in kind.

”Cover me Gimlak” he asked before making a dash back towards the outbuildings door - perhaps he could find the pack in the hills after the companions had taken the giant kings head.









*OOC:*


 that was satisfying 
Now Dash back to the Outbuilding entrance so next round I can drop a Tree in the doorway - then on to join the others


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 9, 2022)

*OOC:*


In the end, that probably took five minutes, so feel free to imagine yourselves as repositioned. (Or in other words, pick where you are on the map and let me know what you've been up to).


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jun 10, 2022)

Doc watches the antics with the large wolves with studied bemusement, while moving into position by the door.









*OOC:*



Doc moves BC38.

A few housekeeping things-
1. We are storming the south door, right, and leaving the N (outhouse) for later? I'm good with anything.
2. @FitzTheRuke - I am going abroad Monday and will be largely out of pocket for the rest of the month. I may check in occasionally, but no guarantees. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTROL DOC until I return (~July 1, assuming they let me back in the country with the covid protocols). Here's his final stat line right now ...

*Doc* AC14 HP 83/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
_*hex is active and using his concentration_


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 11, 2022)

Done with the wolves, Kahru moved to the door to the outbuilding and planted his staff in the dirt in front of the door. The staff grew roots, and then branches that reached toward the night sky. It grew until it stood thirty feet tall, its branches hanging over the outbuilding's rooftop. 

When that was done, it seemed time to try the east-wing door. 









*OOC:*


Anything you'd like to do before trying the door, post away (Other than Kahru!).


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 11, 2022)

*OOC:*


The Colonel can use Thaumaturgy to open the door, if that helps; alternately, if we like the bottleneck, he can cause earth tremors and see if anyone comes out.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 11, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The Colonel can use Thaumaturgy to open the door, if that helps; alternately, if we like the bottleneck, he can cause earth tremors and see if anyone comes out.











*OOC:*


Not stealthily, though.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 12, 2022)

Having raised his tree, Kahru stood back and looked at his handiwork. A few things stood out as not quite to his satisfaction: 1) As it turned out, the outbuilding's doors opened inward. 2) The tree's trunk was only three feet wide (though the lower branches also obscured the doorway), while the doors were ten feet wide. A giant might struggle to get past, but it was not impossible. A smaller creature could do so without much trouble. 3) Finally, he wondered what would happen to his staff if a giant were to knock the tree down (or worse, _chop_ it down).









*OOC:*


@Tonguez As you can see, I gave some thought to the tree last night. I _love_ the idea, but I'm not sure it will work as well as we might hope.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 12, 2022)

Seeing Kahru's frown at his magical tree, Duvrael takes a bit of fleece from his pouch and waves it in a slowly smaller circle at the door. Wicked looking barbs, shining with what can only be painful venom, appear up and down the whole trunk of the tree.

*"Just an illusion,"* he explains, *"But it may slow them down long enough."*









*OOC:*


Casting the _minor illusion_ cantrip on the tree. If there is time (it takes an Action) I will also move the magical sensor indoors to see if I can spot the Chief.

*Duvrael* AC15*(+5) HP 44/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 P 4
Reaction readied: _Shield _spell (AC +5) when attacked with an attack or with _magic missile_.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 12, 2022)

Having made the tree appear fiendish with barbs, Duvrael turned his attention to the door. After a moment's searching, he found a hole big enough to send his eye (and, if he decided, his snake familiar) through. Inside was a dimly-lit hallway that led to a large dark chamber. Immediately behind the door stood a hill giant, standing guard. To the right was a set of doors that led further into the steading. They eye would have to move past the giant to see further into the large chamber at the end of the short hallway.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 12, 2022)

Kahru stood back and suveyed his handiwork which was further enhanced by Duvraels pointed illusion, the tree trunk did not fill the whole of the giant-accomodating doorway but it should slow down anyone inside long enough for the companions to sneak inside the east door and catch the Chief still sleeping.
He had considered what might happen if someone tried to chop the tree down, but he had faith that with stealth, luck and favour the company would get to the giant chief and back before the Outbuildings inmates were even aroused.

”thank you old friend” the druid spoke to the new grown tree and glancing at the bushes around the buildings entrance considered asking them and the tree to extend and entwine their stalks and tendrils with the trunk and branches of the tree

the priority now though was getting inside the eastside door …









*OOC:*





FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @Tonguez As you can see, I gave some thought to the tree last night. I _love_ the idea, but I'm not sure it will work as well as we might hope.



Yeah I was wondering about what the dimensions of the doors was, still 3 feet in the middle of the doorway is a block that will slow them down. Even if someone does get through, hopefully the open gate will distract them to go that direction rather than following us back inside

Also as suggested ic, the other option is to use a _Speak with Plants_ to get the trees and bushes interacting to add difficult terrain to the doorway (or even a wall of thorns) but thats another action and the priority is to get the Chiefs head. As to the course of action now, I’ll take the guidance of our _esteemed_ DM


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 14, 2022)

*"There's a giant standing guard, just inside,"* Duvrael reports his findings to the others. 

*"I may be able to magically constrain it, although I've never attempted to do so from the other side of a closed door. In any case, we need a solution to it potentially raising an alarm."*









*OOC:*


@FitzTheRuke Many of my spells specify I must be able to _see_ the target. Does the magical sight from _Arcane Eye_ make it possible to cast a spell indoors while I am outside? And if so, how does that interact with my concentration, because both spells (I'm thinking about casting _Hold Monster_) take up concentration? Does it seamlessly go from one to the other, or does the first expire while casting the second spell?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


 FYI, I'm waiting for some of the melee characters to post their positions, Gimlack will say 10 ft from them


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 14, 2022)

The Colonel, standing by the door, gestures to the others, with a finger to his lips and the shrug of a question: "Do we want silence?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 14, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Many of my spells specify I must be able to _see_ the target. Does the magical sight from _Arcane Eye_ make it possible to cast a spell indoors while I am outside? And if so, how does that interact with my concentration, because both spells (I'm thinking about casting _Hold Monster_) take up concentration? Does it seamlessly go from one to the other, or does the first expire while casting the second spell?











*OOC:*


Well, your snake familiar can fit through the same hole as the eye, and you can cast through him/her. When the new spell takes effect, the eye will disappear.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 14, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> FYI, I'm waiting for some of the melee characters to post their positions, Gimlack will say 10 ft from them











*OOC:*


I'm sure if you have someplace you'd _like_ them to be, they would comply.


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 14, 2022)

Kaligan marvels at the growth of the tree and the illusion added to it.  Truly there are many wonders in the world.  He waits near the entrance to the East Wing Door.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


The Colonel casting _silence_ and Duvrael attempting to _hold monster_ the guard seems like a reasonable plan to me. (In reverse order, of course). Shall I go with that?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


The target of hold person doesn't have to HEAR the spell (but does need to be seen). 
Silence can be made to include the guard and the door as well for silent entry. It centres on a point within range, even if I can't see it, so inside the door. That will block the doorway, but as the door is opened it will extend to include the whole door. The spellcasters would be outside of the sphere as they cast.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


so we have silence and pass without trace and Hold person in place? Sounds like a great plan to me


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


A great plan. So of course, the roller is going to try to screw it up. The guard is going to make his save: dc17 Wis Save: 1D20-1 = [18]-1 = 17. Now, I suspect that we might have some way of stopping that. Portents, maybe? Let me know. If not, all is not lost. We will just have to jump into combat right away. He'll try to yell, but it'll be quiet, and then you can jump him. (I'll describe it when we figure it out.)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


I think portents need to be decided beforehand.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 14, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think portents need to be decided beforehand.











*OOC:*


Ah. Any other ideas?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 15, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ah. Any other ideas?











*OOC:*


would silvery barbs work? If so, Gimlak casts it


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 15, 2022)

*OOC:*


@JustinCase did say this recently, "Also, a *REMINDER* to everyone that Duvrael can use his reaction to make anyone (friend or foe) use a *Portent* roll (a 4 and a 17) instead of rolling a d20. Feel free to use that in a post!" so he was prepared to use it.  The 17 was used, but I believe the 4 would still be available.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 15, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Would silvery barbs work? If so, Gimlak casts it.











*OOC:*


Not with the door closed. I am 100% sure that the plan would be to open the door _after_ the guard was held and not before.








Maxperson said:


> *REMINDER* to everyone that Duvrael can use his reaction to make anyone (friend or foe) use a *Portent* roll (a 4 and a 17)











*OOC:*


Yeah, okay. I'll take that reminder to include himself. It's an important roll - the last thing you wanna do is "waste" a level 5 spell slot on a successful save. Portents are used up! I'll be back with a description ASAP.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 15, 2022)

A plan was made, whispered in the dark, damp night air in the steading courtyard. It hinged on Duvrael, and the wizard was determined to show his superior skills. He sent his snake through the same hole in the door that he had sent his floating eye. The eye had been invisible, but the snake was not. The hill giant guard noticed it, but was slow to react.

As the giant hefted his club, intent on bashing the serpentine intruder, Duvrael cast his spell. The giant resisted in just the way Duvrael had predicted it would, and the wizard's spell twisted at just the right moment, slipping through the giant's meagre will. The giant stiffened and dropped his club, which landed on the floor without making a sound. For the Colonel had asked the night air to carry all sound away - out the door and up into the sky, where only the clouds could hear it.

Duvrael nodded and Kaligan heaved the great doors open. The doors were designed to be barred, but they had not used it: the oaken cross-bar hung from a ring on the wall to the right. 

The door had opened silently and the guard stood immobilized. A great room stood before them with a low-burning fire in a vast fireplace. Braziers hung from the blackened rafters, but only a few held burning coals.

The room was very nearly dark, but movement in the light of the fireplace showed a young male hill-giant, pissing into a chamber pot. Around him were a dozen beds, occupied by what could only be more young hill giants.









*OOC:*


I'm going to move into combat rounds, just so we move forward in short individual turns.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 15, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading East Wing
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Beds; *Visibility:* Very Dim (Low Braziers); *Cover:* Walls; *Spells:* Silence (Blue circle);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 34/66 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 83/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 44/56 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 3/3 2/3 0/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 SP 8/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 83/83 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 2/3 WS 1/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7 
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 42/42  
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*Orc1* 15/15; *Orc2* HP 15/15





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Hill Giant (Guard)* AC13 HP 105/105 PP12 (Held)
*Young Hill Giant* AC12 HP42ea PP10


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One*     








*OOC:*


A few notes: I put some x's on the map to remind you that you can't see those two hallways. I also put some red scribbles to let you know that those are heavy curtains that cover doors that may or may not have more giants in those rooms. Double check your stat bar for accuracy!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 15, 2022)

*OOC:*


How high is the ceiling inside, please?


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 16, 2022)

Concentrating on the spell that holds the hill giant guard fast, Duvrael peers into the dark room. He opens his mouth to warn the others, but no sounds come out.

Of course. The magical silence.

Instead, he places his finger to his lips and makes eye contact with each ally in turn. Then the yuan ti wizard turns and moves towards the frozen giant. Standing on his toes, Duvrael looks into the brute's eyes, not saying a word (not that he could) but clearly indicating that the giant's current situation is his doing. Since the spell prevents even blinking, it cannot miss the wizard's tongue, split like a snake, as it licks at the air in front of him, and disappearing almost instantly.

Duvrael grins, certain that he has made an impression.









*OOC:*


I was certainly planning on using the Portent for the Hold Monster save! 

Attempting to Intimidate the held giant: 
1D20 = [20] = 20


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 16, 2022)

Silence
Pulling his great sword, Kahru readied himself to push through the silent door intending to plunge his blade in to the frazzled giants spine. His attack though was stayed by the wizards hush and with a frown the barbarian paused, allowing Duvrael to enact his own plan - was the little wizard trying to intimidate a giant?!

Kahru felt his muscles tense, ready to move if Duvraels plan failed…









*OOC:*


 Held ready action, will wait to see what happems with Duvraels intimidation attempt.
iirc Attack is with advantage and hits auto-critical? 
Great Sword to the Spine: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 17, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> How high is the ceiling inside, please?











*OOC:*


just over twenty feet at the exterior walls rising to thirty feet as you go south-west (though the cross-beams remain at around twenty feet up).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 17, 2022)

Though the giant guard could not move to show any reaction, Duvrael could see fear in his eyes. Of course, fear of (and even respect for) one's enemy did not mean compliance, and the giant struggled to regain his freedom.









*OOC:*


Not successfully, though. Yes, Kahru can auto-crit if he wants. As can anyone else. You'll make no sound, but it's possible you'll be seen. There _is_ one young giant awake and in line-of-sight. He just hasn't noticed you yet.






Giant's Hold saveSave: 1D20-1 = [13]-1 = 12 Nope.


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 17, 2022)

Kalagin seeing the danger that the young giant poses, focuses his will and all the telekinetic energy he can muster on the young giant and attempts to lift it into the air and pull it back to the where the group's warriors are waiting.









*OOC:*


I am using my psionic Telekinesis spell and attempting to lift the giant and move him to us.  It's an opposed roll vs. his strength.  Hopefully being young he's not as strong as an adult.  Telekinesis: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 17, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> I am using my psionic Telekinesis spell











*OOC:*


Does psionics take out the verbal component? Otherwise you'll have to get out of the Silence Spell. (If you want to do that, I'll need to know where you plan to go.)


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 17, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does psionics take out the verbal component? Otherwise you'll have to get out of the Silence Spell. (If you want to do that, I'll need to know where you plan to go.)











*OOC:*


 Yes.  There are no components.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 17, 2022)

Kaligan lifted the young giant and carried him over one of the beds and toward the  group. The giant struggled in vain as his feet left the floor. He tried to flip himself around to grab at a bed, but Kaligan lifted him higher. His mouth was agape, and he may have been yelling, but it was hard to tell from the area of silence if he was being loud.









*OOC:*


I'll move him 30 feet toward you. Puts him near the head of the closest bed (to the PCs).






Str contest: 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 18, 2022)

Gimlak silently stares down the room, readying his mind should the young giants move.









*OOC:*


 readying an action to cast synaptic static psionically centered on bg55. Trigger: young giants waking


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 18, 2022)

The shadowy forms of the young giants in their bed began to stir. It was a cascade effect - first a young giantess in a bed that the young giant had floated over sat up. Then she opened her mouth and one nearby her rolled over. Soon more of the beds were moving under their heavy fur blankets.

In addition, a full-grown hill giant suddenly appeared from the unseen middle hallway. She was standing, wearing a leather vest, and carrying a club.



Steve Gorak said:


> Readying an action to cast synaptic static psionically centered on bg55. Trigger: young giants waking.











*OOC:*


Go ahead. This is going to get busy as we go.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 19, 2022)

Silently, Gimlak stares down the hall. The giants where he is looking at suddenly grab their heads in pain.









*OOC:*


bonus action: convert level 3 spell slot to spell points 

Action: psionically cast synaptic static using 5 spell points. The goal is to get at least 6 young giants plus the full grown  one that just came out.

Dc 17 intelligence save or 32 psychic damage  on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one.

After a failed save, a target has muddled thoughts for 1 minute. During that time, it rolls a d6 and subtracts the number rolled from all its attack rolls and ability checks, as well as its Constitution saving throws to maintain concentration. The target can make an Intelligence saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 19, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> The goal is to get at least 6 young giants plus the full grown  one that just came out.











*OOC:*


You can get 7 young giants OR 4 and the adult. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 19, 2022)

*OOC:*


 I’ll go with 4 and the adult, silvery barbs as a reaction on the adult if it makes it’s save


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 19, 2022)

‘Stealth just isnt our thing’ Kahru muses as he thrusts his sword into the giant guards back. the waking of the sleepers by their brother flailing around in the air having all but forestalled Duvraels intimidation idea or their plan of getting the giant kings head while he still slept.

Oh well, the druid zealot could only pray that this lot didnt get them _all_ killed.

Critical hit : 2D6+2D6+2 = [3, 1]+[6, 2]+2 = 14


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 19, 2022)

As the young giant floated toward them, Gimlak let loose a psychic blast that caused a few of the waking giant youths to flail about in their beds. The giantess who had just appeared around the corner crossed her eyes and appeared to have the world's worst headache.

The element of surprise was quickly being lost, so Kahru thrust his big sword into the back of the stunned giant guard, but with fat and bone, it did not penetrate as deeply as the northman would have preferred. 

To make matters worse, yet _another_ giant appeared from around a corner to the south, also carrying a club and wearing animal furs. More of the youths began to climb out of their beds in an excited rush.









*OOC:*


Gimlak did 32 to HGS1 (new guard) & Youth2, 3, & 4, and 16 to Youth1 (TK'd one). Kahru did 14 (critiful) to HG1 (guard)








Spoiler: Rolls



Synaptic Static dc17 Int Save
HGS1: 1D20-3 = [4]-3 = 1
YHG1: 1D20-2 = [19]-2 = 17
YHG2: 1D20-2 = [11]-2 = 9
YHG3: 1D20-2 = [1]-2 = -1
YHG4: 1D20-2 = [13]-2 = 11


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 19, 2022)

*OOC:*


That leaves @Snarf Zagyg Doc and @Kobold Stew The Colonel to go (and if someone wants to get the orcs or Donnell to do anything other than stand by).


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 20, 2022)

As chaos breaks out, and the giants begin to wake, the colonel mouths an expletive that cannot be heard through his own silence spell.

He approaches the held giant, lets the Silence dissipate, and holds out both hands, either side of the paralyzed figure. An arc of lightning courses between his hands.









*OOC:*


Move to AY43 (35', incl. 5' squeeze past Kaligan)
Drop Concentration
Attack: 1d20+10 with advantage = 15. (hit)  Damage=4d8 lighting+1d8 radiant=25. It's not clear to me if the radiant damage should be doubled. I believe so, in which case there would be an additional 1d8=7 damage for a total of 32.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 20, 2022)

*OOC:*


I don't think Donnel is in the Rogue's Gallery, but he can also attack the giant guard.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 21, 2022)

Grunting derisively at his critiful stab, Kahru steps back to allow the grey Colonel to do his worst. He looks back to the orcs and seeing that everyone has come inside signals them to close the door…








*OOC:*


once everyone is inside, the orcs shut the door and take their chance to stab the frazzled giant too


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> Once everyone is inside, the orcs shut the door and take their chance to stab the frazzled giant too.











*OOC:*


Doors take an action for a medium sized creature to open or close. ATM, there's no room for them to get in and close them. PCs are going to have to move further in. Next round, though.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2022)

Donnell followed the Colonel in and around the held giant on the right. He felt odd putting his sword into a defenseless creature, but it _was_ a giant, and he did not want to be on the bashing end of its enormous club. The Colonel sent a course of electricity from his hands through the giant's body.

The orcs had brought the largest knives from the kitchen that they could handle. They were ready to attack their former captors when the time came. For now, they stood by the doors, ready to close them when there was room to do so.









*OOC:*


Colonel did 32; Donnell did 13 to HG1.








Spoiler: Rolls



Donnel
Sword vs HG1: 2D20.HIGH(1) = [14, 20] = 20 for 2D8+2+2D6 = [1, 5]+2+[3, 2] = 13


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2022)

Doc walked through the doors. _Reckon these boys can use some help with putting this dog down._

He placed his pistol on the held giant's fat belly and squeezed the trigger. The eerie noise that it usually made was lost in the silence spell. He squeezed again and the gun jammed. It was as if it objected to being fired without being able to howl in pain.









*OOC:*


Doc is scary. He did 33 and I probably didn't even do it all right. I also missed w/2nd shot.








Spoiler: Rolls



Doc
Bullet1: 2D20.HIGH(1) = [5, 17] = 17 for 3D10+5+4D6 = [3, 8, 7]+5+[3, 5, 4, 4] = 39
-Piercer reroll: 1D10 = [2]
Bullet2: 2D20.HIGH(1) = [6, 3] = 6 Jam for fluff.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading East Wing
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Beds; *Visibility:* Very Dim (Low Braziers); *Cover:* Walls; *Spells:* Silence (Blue circle);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 34/66 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 83/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 44/56 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 3/3 2/3 0/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 SP 8/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 83/83 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 2/3 WS 1/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7 
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 42/42  
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*Orc1* 15/15; *Orc2* HP 15/15





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Hill Giant (Guard)* AC13 HP 23/105 PP12 (Held)
*Young Hill Giant* AC12 HP42ea PP10
-*YHG1* 26/42; *YHG2* 10/42; *YHG3* 10/42; *YHG4* 10/42;
-*YHG5* 42/42; *YHG6* 42/42; *YHG7* 42/42; *YHG8* 42/42;
-*YHG9* 42/42; *YHG10* 42/42; *YHG11* 42/42; *YHG12* 42/42;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC13 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS1* 27/59; *HGS2* 59/59


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 21, 2022)

Seeing the start of his plan fall apart, Duvrael mutters a curse. With the magical silence lifted, he hears himself and realizes he now has the ability to cast every spell he knows, verbal components or not.

He grins as he takes a few steps around the immobilized giant, taking a bit of guano and sulphur from his pouch again and starts casting.

A tiny mote of fire erupts from his outstretched finger, and it moves quickly through the hallway. As it reaches the young giant in the first bed, the mote explodes into a huge ball of flame, even bigger than the one in the kitchen.

*"I will divide the opponents into bitesized portions as soon as someone kills the doorman,"* he says to his companions.









*OOC:*


Maintaining concentration on the Hold Monster spell. (Next round, if the giant is dead, I will use concentration to create a Wall Of Fire instead.)

Move to AY-42, then cast an improved Fireball (level 4) centered on the bottom left edge of the BE-52 square, like in the spoilered map below.

This means Hill Giant Slub 1 and Young Hill Giants 1-6 (not sure about 7) need to make a Dex ST. Failure means they take 40 damage, success means half damage.



Spoiler: Map









*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 44/56 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 3/3 *1*/3 0/1


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 21, 2022)

The barbarian-druid had to grin when the wizard mentioned dividing the giants into bite-sized portions, his grin soon expanding into the maw of a great white bear as he chomped down on the doorman…









*OOC:*


 Bonus Action: Wildshape -Cave Polar Bear (Large)


Spoiler: HP 42 AC 12 Hit + 7 Multiattack Claws 2d6+5 Bite 1d8+5 Str +5 Spd 40








Multiattack: Claws: 1D20.HIGH(2)+7 = [9]+7 = 16 for Claws critical: 4D6+5 = [5, 4, 5, 5]+5 = 24

BiteBite: 1D20.HIGH(2)+7 = [17]+7 = 24 for Bite Critiful: 2D8+5 = [1, 5]+5 = 11

space is tight, but I just figured I’d end up on top of the doorman 
*Kahru* AC15 HP 83/83 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 2/3 1/3 WS 0/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7
-Kahru-Bear AC12 HP 42/42


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 22, 2022)

The Colonel sees a giant polar bear appear from among his companions, and a thoroughly mauled guard. One problem solved.

A fireball bursts above the beds, which leads to another mid-stage solution. He advances towards the schlub in front of him and releases a blast of lightning, sending it flying back.









*OOC:*


Move 35' to AZ 49.
Attack:  Shocking grasp vs. Schlub 1. 1d20+10=18 hit. Damage = 2d8=5 lightning and 1d8=4 radiant. Total=*9 damage*, plus schlub is pushed 10' south (no save).

reaction ready: Storm Wrath: When hit by someone w/in 5’, use reaction for 2d8 lightning damage, DEX save for half (5/long), plus 10'push away on a hit for L or smaller (no save). [5 uses remain].


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 24, 2022)

With the silence spell now down, the area erupted in sound. Young hill giants were yelling, throwing off their fur covers and grabbing their clubs, rocks, or javelins. The third adult hill giant was shouting words of encouragement to them.

Duvrael stepped behind the Colonel and sent fire into the room, it burned to death most of the youths that were still wracked with headaches from Gimlak's psychic assault, including the adult giantess, who fell to the floor in a smouldering heap.

Kahru's form shifted into a bear once more, and he mauled the guard at the door, dragging his body a little ways to make room for the orcs to get inside and shut the enormous doors.









*OOC:*


Duvrael burned to death HGS1, YHG1-4 & did 40 to YHG5 & 6; Kahru killed HG1








Spoiler: Rolls



Duvrael's Fireball dc17 Dex Save
HGS1: 1D20-1 = [11]-1 = 10
YHG1: 1D20 = [12] = 12
YHG2: 1D20 = [6] = 6
YHG3: 1D20 = [5] = 5
YHG4: 1D20 = [19] = 19
YHG5: 1D20 = [4] = 4
YHG6: 1D20 = [16] = 16







*OOC:*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 24, 2022)

With the fireball receding, the Colonel strode around the corner and approached the second adult as she burned and fell. His hand coursed with lightning that plied between his fingers and occasionally struck the ground in bursts. A young giant suddenly rushed from his left and swung a club at him. The Colonel ducked, and he let the lighting go, which fried the young giant and threw him back against the nearest bed.

A rain of rocks and javelins were hurled toward the group. Kahru was struck with a large rock, and the Colonel managed to block a javelin before a rock struck his leg. Duvrael was also winged by a javelin as his familiar slithered away finding cover.









*OOC:*


Colonel killed YHG5, who missed him. Rocks & Javelins got Colonel for 15, Kahru for 13, and Duvrael for 11. @Maxperson Kaligan & @Steve Gorak Gimlak to go (and Doc, who I'll do.)








Spoiler: Rolls



YHG5 Club vs Colonel: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14
YHG6 Javelin vs Colonel: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10
YHG7 Rock vs Kahru: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12 for 2D10+3 = [3, 7]+3 = 13
YHG8 Javelin vs Duvrael: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23 for 2D6+3 = [6, 2]+3 = 11
YHG9 Rock vs Colonel: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20 for 2D10+3 = [8, 4]+3 = 15


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 24, 2022)

*OOC:*


Is it possible to get an updated map?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 25, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get an updated map?











*OOC:*


Sure. I shoved you forward a square when I made Kahru drag the giant's body forward so that the orcs could shut the doors. (This was mostly just to make everthing fit in their own square for ease of map, and so that everyone was out of the way of the door to comply with the stated desire to get them closed.)








Spoiler: Map


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 25, 2022)

Kaligan moves up to the spot in the corner between Schlub 1 and young HG 5, just up from the Colonel and prepares to fight.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 28, 2022)

As Kaligan moved up, Doc strode along the opposite wall. He shifted his sights on a young hill giant that was charging forward wielding a spear, and he raised his gun. This time it fired true, winging the youth as it came.

The remaining adult lifted a curtain to a side room and shouted inside. From the sound of the shouts and slamming noises, more giants would be on their way.









*OOC:*


Doc did 26 to YHG10 (now numbered 1 because I don't have double-digit number icons). @Steve Gorak we still need Gimlak this round!








Spoiler: Rolls



Doc
Shot1: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15 for 1D10+5+1D6 (hex) = [6]+5+[4] = 15
Shot2: 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24 for 1D10+5 = [3 (reroll to 6]+5 = 11


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 28, 2022)

Kahru the Bear felt the sting of the rock and responded with a roar as primal fury surged through his hairy bulk, his eyes fixed on the adult giant lifting a curtain to call more of its kind and the wildshaped barbarian felt the rising fire propel him forward to tear the giant down…









*OOC:*


 Bonus action : Heal 1 (Wildshape)
Healing Surge: 1D8 = [8] = 8
then Dash to HGSchlub 2

Kahru AC15 HP 83/83 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 3/4 2/3 1/3 WS 0/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7
-Kahru-Bear AC12 HP 37/42



Spoiler: Next Round



Bonus Action: Rage then Multiattack + 1d6+1 radiant damage (Divine Fury)
Multiattack: Bite:1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8 (assumed miss)
Claw:1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16Claw damage : 2D6+5+2 = [6, 3]+5+2 = 16
Radiant (Divine Fury): 1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2 pathetic

Total Damage 18 (*Next Round* )

Kahru AC15 HP 83/83 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 3/4 2/3 1/3 WS 0/2 Rg 2/3 Stf 5/7
-Kahru-Bear AC12 HP 37/42


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 28, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> Kahru the Bear











*OOC:*


Kahru has gone for this round (I'll call your post a pre-emptive next round) I'm just waiting on Gimlak. I will roll the round (and _then_ resolve Kahru's new turn) soon if @Steve Gorak doesn't post before I do.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey Guys, I’m still here, just travelling like crazy. I’ll post tonight but @FitzTheRuke if you want to move forward, you can have Gimlak cast mind sliver on the giant that called other for help.
Sorry for the delay folks!
Cheers,

Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 28, 2022)

Gimlak stepped through the doors as the orcs closed them behind him and sent a psychic spike into the mind of the adult hill giant. The giant was dumb as a bag of rocks, and Gimlak was surprised to find that in this case, that fact made it harder to confound him, rather than easier.









*OOC:*


Giant made an Int save! Hard to believe.








Spoiler: Rolls



Mind Sliver dc17 Int Save: HGS2: 1D20-2 = [19]-2 = 17 Huh.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 28, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading East Wing
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Beds; *Visibility:* Very Dim (Low Braziers); *Cover:* Walls;





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 32/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 1/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 83/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 44/56 THP 2/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 3/3 1/3 0/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 SP 8/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 83/83 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 2/3 WS 0/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7 
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 42/42 THP 0/13
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*Orc1* 15/15; *Orc2* HP 15/15





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Hill Giant (Guard)* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 0/105 (dead); *HG2* 105/105; *HG3* 105/105;
*Young Hill Giant* AC12 HP42ea PP10
-*YHG1* 16/42; *YHG2* 42/42; *YHG3* 42/42; *YHG5* 0/42 (dead); 
-*YHG6* 2/42; *YHG7* 42/42; *YHG8* 42/42; *YHG9* 42/42;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC13 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS1* 0/59 (dead); *HGS2* 59/59; *HGS3* 59/59


        *GM:*  *End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 28, 2022)

Sometimes things move too fast on a battlefield, especially with the oncoming rush of beastial rage driving action and blinding reason. It could only be hoped that any allies in his path heard his roar and got out of the way as he dashed headlong towards the giants…



FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Kahru has gone for this round (I'll call your post a pre-emptive next round).











*OOC:*


Oops sorry for jumping the gun, too much enthusiasm to get things rolling! , - but actions remain except I see now that YHG1 will intercept my charge (assuming Doc gets out of the way :O)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 29, 2022)

Stoically with clenched fists, Gimlack silently stares down the room, tickling the minds of two hill giant youths









*OOC:*


 Action: twinned psionically cast Hashas Hideous Laughter targetting YHG7 & 9. Wisdom save DC 17 or incapacitated & prone laughing. If any of the two suceed its save, cast silvery barbs as a reaction psionically
Bonus action: telekinetic shove on Kahru to help him cover more ground if applicable
Move: to AY43 for some cover
Reaction: silvery barbs psionically if applicable (cost 1 spell point), or shield if attacked.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 30, 2022)

Duvrael curses as the javelin pierces his side. The pain breaks his concentration and the giant doorman escapes his magical hold, dropping dead to the floor.

Not bothering to get the necessary components, the yuan ti wizard instead points his staff at the fireplace and, shouting a few words in Primordial, pulls the flames that burn there across the whole room. From his vantage point, an opaque wall settles where the fire crosses the room, but Duvrael knows that the other side is a blazing inferno.









*OOC:*


Casting _Wall of Fire_, creating it between AY-58 and BJ-58. The northern side (facing us) is harmless, the southern side burns.

Giant 2 and Shlub 2 need to make a Dex ST; failure means they take 5d8=15 fire damage, success means half damage. On their turn, each creature within 10 feet of the southern side also needs to make that save (see spell description in the spoiler below).



Spoiler: Effect



You create a wall of fire on a solid surface within range. You can make the wall up to 60 feet long, 20 feet high, and 1 foot thick, or a ringed wall up to 20 feet in diameter, 20 feet high, and 1 foot thick. The wall is opaque and lasts for the duration.
When the wall appears, each creature within its area must make a Dexterity saving throw. On a failed save, a creature takes 5d8 fire damage, or half as much damage on a successful save.
One side of the wall, selected by you when you cast this spell, deals 5d8 fire damage to each creature that ends its turn within 10 feet of that side or inside the wall. A creature takes the same damage when it enters the wall for the first time on a turn or ends its turn there. The other side of the wall deals no damage.



*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 44/56 THP 2/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 3/3 *0*/3 0/1


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 2, 2022)

As had been planned outside, young Donnell found himself at the first set of doors when they entered the chamber. The Colonel had given him orders -- hold the doors; keep them closed. That's whathe was going to do. "We don't know where the ginats will come from, lad -- your job is to make sure that it's not from that first door. I'll be at the second gate."

So here he was, uncertain of all that was happening, but knowing he had been given a task.









*OOC:*


Donnell tries to bar/lock the gate at AV 41-2, assuming it enters in to the chamber he is in. If that's less than an action, he'll also DODGE any incoming rocks. 







Meanwhile the colonel is moving towards the second gate, now that the access is cleared of giants on this side. Even with his swiftfootedness, he does not quite make it to the door.









*OOC:*


Colonel moves to AY51. Action: DODGE.
Spells left: 3, 0, 3, 3, 1


----------



## Maxperson (Jul 2, 2022)

Kaligan curses under his breath as the fiery wall is raised. Instead of what he was planning on doing, he rushes up on the nearest young hill giant with his sword raised high.  When he reaches the giant he brings his sword down quickly and then it flashes back across the giant killing it.









*OOC:*


2 attacks on the giant: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21  
Damage for the two hits: 1D8+4 = [8]+4 = 12 1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8  As a bonus action I will refresh 1 psionic die.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 2, 2022)

Doc stiffens slightly as he feels the guiding spirit that was possessing him leave. _Never gets easier. _Hearing the bellowing from behind him, Doc sidesteps slightly to let crazed bear-Kahru lumber by him, and then stridently follows, concentrating his wrath and his fire on the bear-Kahru's target.









*OOC:*



Doc allows Kahru to pass, and moves to BA53.

Bonus action- Doc moves HEX to Schlub2.
Action- Doc shoots twice HGS2 (first shot with cunning, as HGS2 is engaged)

First shot, cunning, hex: 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = *28*
1D10+5 = [7]+5 = 12
2D6 = [3, 5] = 8
1D6 = [6] = 6


Second shot, hex: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = *21*
1D10+5 = [7]+5 = 12
1D6 = [1] = 1


Two hits, total damage to HGS2 is 39.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 3, 2022)

The room erupted into further chaos as the front line pressed forward. Kahru rushed toward the second guard, but a youth intercepted him. Just before the bear leaped on the youth, Kaligan stepped in and cut the young giant down. The bear leaped over them, and barrelled into the adult giant as Duvrael's firewall cut across the room, splitting it in two. The curtain to the side room went up in flames and two giants within were trapped inside, one of them singed.

Gimlak tickled the minds of two of the youths, who fell to the floor in fits of laughter. This made it so that they could not back away from the wall of flames, and they lay there, not quite on fire, but too close for comfort, pointing and laughing at each other's reddening faces.

With military discipline, Donnell and the Colonel followed the plan. The young squire secured the northern door with its wooden latch, and listened at it for trouble. The old soldier ran toward the second door that led to the west (most likely to the great hall).

Finally, Doc sauntered forward and shot the second guard as the giant was struggling with Kahru-the-bear. The big giant, on fire and bear-mauled, fell dead as two holes appeared on his double-chin, accompanied by the dull crack of Doc's pistol.

The remaining giants scattered, gathering anything they could throw. A hail of javelins came down on Doc and Kaligan, which Kaligan blocked, protecting them both. The giants caught in the side room gathered large rocks from under their beds, and they flung them through what was left of the flaming curtain at the nearby bear, knocking him down under heavy stones. Another giant that had come from a room to the south, flung a rock that struck the bear in the nose, and Kahru lost the form, reverting to a northman with a welt on his face.

One of the young giants opened a curtain to a room in the northeast corner, calling out *:: Ma! Pa! Smalls are thumpin'n burnin' us!::

::Yeah, we're comin'.:: *told a deep rumbling voice from inside, *::And I'm gonna eat the first small I see.::*









*OOC:*


Gimlak made YHG7 & 9 laugh; Duvrael burned HG2, HGS2, & YHG9 for 15, & YHG7 for 7. Donnell locked the door; Colonel Dashed; Kaligan killed YHG1; Kahru did 18 to HGS2 & Doc finished him off for 39. Giants scrambled and hurled stuff, getting Kahru for 54 total. Beat the bear right off him.








Spoiler: Rolls



Tasha's dc17 Wis Save:
YHG7: 1D20-1 = [9]-1 = 8
YHG9: 1D20-1 = [7]-1 = 6
Wall of Fire dc17 Dex Save:
HG2: 1D20-1 = [1]-1 = 0
HGS2: 1D20-1 = [2]-1 = 1
YHG7: 1D20-1 = [20] = 20
YHG9: 1D20-1 = [8] = 8
2nd Save vs Tasha's because of damage:
YHG7: 2D20.HIGH(1)-1 = [8, 6]-1 = 7
YHG9: 2D20.HIGH(1)-1 = [9, 6]-1 = 8
3rd because they end their turn:
YHG7: 1D20-1 = [2]-1 = 1
YHG9: 1D20-1 = [7]-1 = 6 Haw.
Giants Hurl Stuff:
HG2 Rock vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24 for 3D10+5 = [1, 5, 1]+5 = 12
HG3 Rock vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21 for 3D10+5 = [8, 6, 10]+5 = 29
HGS3 Rock vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [17]+6 = 23 for 2D10+4 = [2, 7]+4 = 13
YHG2 Javelin vs Doc: 1d20+5 = [6]+5 = 11
YHG3 Rock vs Kahru: 1d20+5 = [2]+5 = 7
YHG6 Javelin vs Kaligan: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8
YHG8 Javelin vs Doc: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 3, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading East Wing
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Beds; *Visibility:* Dim (Low Braziers, Fires); *Cover:* Walls; *Spells:* Wall of Fire (Elongated Flame);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 32/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 0/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 83/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 44/56 THP 2/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 3/3 0/3 0/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 SP 8/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 79/83 HD 9/9 THP 0/13 PP16 SSdc14 3/4 2/3 1/3 WS 0/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7 
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 0/42 
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*Orc1* 15/15; *Orc2* HP 15/15





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*HG Chief (Nosnra)* AC14 HP 148/148 PP13
*HG Chieftess (Grutha)* AC14 HP 136/136 PP14
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG2* 90/105; *HG3* 105/105;
*Young Hill Giant* AC12 HP42ea PP10
-*YHG1* 0/42v(dead); *YHG2* 42/42; *YHG3* 42/42;
-*YHG6* 2/42; *YHG7* 352/42; *YHG8* 42/42; *YHG9* 27/42;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC13 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 0/59 (dead); *HGS3* 59/59


        *GM:*  *End Round Three; Begin Round Four*


----------



## Maxperson (Jul 3, 2022)

Kaligan moves a few feet in order to avoid flying giant debris and concentrates on the young hill giant near the chieftain's room attempting to lift him up with his mind, unfortunately the bang of Doc's gun rattles his concentration for a second.









*OOC:*


 Lift attempt vs. passive strength of Young HG2: 1D20+7 = [*1*]+7 = 8 Moving to AZ 55


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 4, 2022)

Kahru-the-bear bellowed as the giants pelted him with a barrage of stones, one hitting his snout causing the bear form to fall, it did not stop his bellowing however.

Kahru the barbarian raged, the corpses of the dead giants spurred him on, he swung his head along the fire wall and spotting the young giant in the corner, leapt over the bed and rushed towards him, intending to shove him in to the flames








*OOC:*


 what size is a Young HG? Anyway will attempt to Shove YHG 6 into the firewall
Attack : 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
Shove (advantage): 1D20.HIGH(2)+2 = [12]+2 = 14


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 4, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> What size is a Young HG? Anyway will attempt to Shove YHG 6 into the firewall











*OOC:*


They're at the smaller end of large. You may notice that I play around a little with icon size, to reflect "actual" size. I started this because statblock-wise, the "Schlubs" are large, and yet, they're supposed to be Hill Giants, which are nominally Huge. I figure that a Hill Giant ranges from Large to Huge depending on how tall and fat they are. The statblock for the youths says Medium, but I feel like that's a long way to go to get to Huge, and I don't want them to be little giant kids. They're more like teens. So they're Large, just not as big as many large creatures. Bigger than a goliath or a firbolg, though.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 4, 2022)

Satisfied with the pandemonium his spells have created among the enemy ranks, Duvrael carefully saunters after his companions. The wizard carefully steps over the bodies of giants and mentally prepares himself for the "ma and pa" giants to come out of the next room.

With a hint of sadness, Duvrael realizes he has already used up his most powerful magic. But there's always another fireball...









*OOC:*


Move then Dash to AZ-49. Maintaining concentration on the Wall of Fire.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 6, 2022)

Gimlack grunts as he focuses on a giant  and stabs at its mind before he attempts to telekinetic move it









*OOC:*


 action: mind sliver on yhg6 if Kahru’s shove attempt fails int save dc 17 or 4 damage & next save at -1
Bonus action: telekinetic shove through wall

If Kahru is successful, Gimlak target yhg8 and pull at it


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 7, 2022)

The Colonel continues to the double doors, and ensures that they are barred. Once that is done, he makes his way towards the fray.









*OOC:*


Move to AV 52.
Action: bolt the door. 
Continue move to AY54.







Meanwhile, as planned, Donnell also prepares to enter battle.









*OOC:*


Move to AZ44.
Action: Dodge.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 7, 2022)

Doc watches the bear-Kahru transform back into just Kahru, and hurtle himself toward another giant. _Gotta admire that gumption_. Doc follows the raging Barbarian full of fury and purpose for a few feet, and then stops to fire his spectral revolver at the Kahru's target.









*OOC:*



Doc moves to BD 53.

Bonus action- Doc moves HEX to YHG6
Action- Doc shoots twice YHG6 (first shot with sneak, as YHG6 is engaged by Kahru)

First shot, sneak attack (target engaged), hex: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = *11*
1D10+5 = [3]+5 = 8
2D6 = [2, 2] = 4
1D6 = [2] = 2


Second shot (no sneak): 1D20+9 = [9]+9 = *18*
1D10+5 = [8]+5 = 13
1D6 = [3] = 3


Looks like only one hit, * 16* damage.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 11, 2022)

Kaligan tried to lift a young giant with his mind, who held the door-frame until the psychic was forced to give up the attempt. The young giant then swung a club at Kahru, foiling his attempt to push a sibling through the fire-wall. For a moment, the two of them surrounded the barbarian, who defended himself admirably, until Gimlak helped him out by stunning one with a mind-blast that sent the young giant stumbling back into the flames before falling to the ground on fire.

The other giant may yet have thumped Kahru, but Doc strode forth and shot him before a series of javelins and a big stone rained down on him. He managed to side-step the spears, but the rock hit him in the leg before it rolled under a bed.

Two young giants lay on the floor laughing in spite of the heat of the wall. One of them made an attempt to get away, but Gimlak clouded her mind and she fell back on the ground, laughing and burning.









*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay. I really thought that I'd already posted for the giants. Apparently I moved them around on my map, made a plan, and then got distracted. I thought I was waiting on all of you, but you were waiting on me. Here goes: Gimlak killed YHG6, so Doc hexed & shot YHG2 for 16. YHG2 missed Kahru. Schlub3 got Doc for 17 with a rock, but YHG3 & YHG8 missed him. YHG7 & 9 took 21 fire from the wall & are still laughing (Gimlak would have to use Silvery Barbs). Still a couple more to go. BRB ASAP.








Spoiler: Rolls



YHG Str checks
YHG2 dc8 vs Kaligan's lift: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
YHG6 dc14 vs Kahru's shove:1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
What the...!? Double 20's!? (Good thing that I wasn't rolling an attack!)
YHG6 vs Gimlak's spell Save: 1D20-2 = [14]-2 = 12
Tasha's Laughter
YHG7 dc17 Wis save (end of turn): 1D20-1 = [11]-1 = 10
YHG7 dc17 Wis save (damage): 1D20-1 = [7]-1 = 6
YHG7 dc17 Wis save (dmg, adv): 1D20-1 = [12]-1 = 11
YHG9 dc17 Wis save (end of turn): 1D20-1 = [5]-1 = 4
YHG9 dc17 Wis save (damage): 1D20-1 = [17]-1 = 16
YHG9 dc17 Wis save (dmg, adv): 1D20-1 = [20]-1 = 19
Made the last one, so I assume Silvery Barbs...
Reroll Save: 1D20-1 = [7]-1 = 6
Wall of Fire: 5D8 = [8, 4, 3, 5, 1] = 21
YHG2 vs Kahru
Club: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11
Giants Hurl
YHG3 Javelin vs Doc: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
YHG8 Javelin vs Doc: 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9
HGS3 Rock vs Doc: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17 for 2D10+4 = [5, 8]+4 = 17


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 11, 2022)

Kahru continued to roar his rage, even as a second young giant swung at him, forcing the northman to defend himself rather than complete his charge. The frenzy of battle clouded the barbarians senses but he was grateful to see his assailants fall and would need to acknowledge his companions..


FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry about the delay. Still a couple more to go. BRB ASAP.



No need to apologise, patience is a virtue. But with all that movement a new map would be awesome


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 11, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> No need to apologise, patience is a virtue. But with all that movement a new map would be awesome











*OOC:*


A new map is on its way! As soon as I finish the round...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 11, 2022)

Through Kahru's red rage, he turned to face the young hill giant, when suddenly the heavy curtain behind him was thrown open and an extremely large, fat, and ugly giant stomped through, shirtless and carrying an enormous spiked club. The giant came straight for him, and as the northman shifted his weight to engage him, the chief stepped over a bed and kicked Kahru with such force that he was nearly thrown into the fire wall. The northman tumbled, keeping his feet under him through sheer strength and will, and the giant followed up with two mighty swings of his club. The first, Kahru avoided by throwing himself to one side, but the second knocked him hard into the nearby bed.

The two orcs yelled (in their native tongue), *"Kill the chief!"*

And they charged with their oversized kitchen knives. One got a small scratch in on the chief's fat calf while the other was nearly stomped on as the chief stepped around to avoid them.

Then another, enormously fat hill giant came through the curtain. It was the chief's wife, and she looked around at the carnage with eyes filled with horror and rage. She picked up a bed and threw it across the room at Kaligan and the Colonel, while yelling, *::My babies! Yoo kilded my babies!::*

The bed may have been mostly a wool-and-straw mat, but it held its shape with wood and bones, and it had rocks in the base for ballast. In addition, it was twelve feet long and six feet wide. It hurtled toward Kaligan and the Colonel with great force...









*OOC:*


Kaligan & Colonel need to roll dc16 DEX saves or take 19 bludgeoning and get knocked prone. (Saves make it 9 damage, no prone.); Nosnra did 8 & 28 to Kahru (so 18?); Orcs did 4 to Nosnra.








Spoiler



Chief Nosnra
Kick vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23 for 1D6+6 = [2]+6 = 8
- dc16 STR save: 2D20.HIGH(1)+6 = [1, 11]+6 = 17 close!
Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9
Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20 for 4D8+6 = [6, 8, 7, 1]+6 = 28
Orcs
O1 Kitchen Knife vs Nosnra: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21 for 1D6+3 = [1]+3 = 4
O2 Knife vs Nosnra: 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9
Bed!
dc16 DEX save: 4D8 = [1, 5, 6, 7] = 19


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 11, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading East Wing
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Beds; *Visibility:* Dim (Low Braziers, Fires); *Cover:* Walls; *Spells:* Wall of Fire (Elongated Flame);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 13 or 23/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 0/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 79/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 44/56 THP 2/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 3/3 0/3 0/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 SP 7/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 61/83 HD 9/9 THP 0/13 PP16 SSdc14 3/4 2/3 1/3 WS 0/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7 
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 0/42 
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 4?/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*Orc1* 15/15; *Orc2* HP 15/15





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*HG Chief (Nosnra)* AC14 HP 144/148 PP13
*HG Chieftess (Grutha)* AC14 HP 136/136 PP14
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG2* 90/105; *HG3* 105/105;
*Young Hill Giant* AC12 HP42ea PP10
-*YHG1* 0/42 (dead); *YHG2* 26/42; *YHG3* 42/42;
-*YHG6* 0/42 (dead); *YHG7* 14/42; *YHG8* 42/42; *YHG9* 6/42;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC13 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 0/59 (dead); *HGS3* 59/59


        *GM:*  *End Round Four; Begin Round Five*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 11, 2022)

*OOC:*


Dex save 1d20+0=17. phew!. HP 23/66.


----------



## Maxperson (Jul 11, 2022)

*OOC:*


Dex Save: 1D20+1 = [11]+1 = 12
Looks like I get knocked prone. HP 57/76


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 11, 2022)

Kaligan took the brunt of the bed, as it crashed into him knocking him down, while the Colonel managed to avoid the worst of it.









*OOC:*


HP adjusted. EDIT: Though Kaligan (according to my notes) had 13THP, so he's at 70/76 I think.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 12, 2022)

Duvrael smiles as he sees the pair of enormous giants enter the fray. Quickly assessing the right place to target so as to minimize the harm to his allies, the yuan ti wizard takes out the appropriate components from the pouch on his bandoleer, waves it around with intricate arm motions, then intones a phrase in Primordial.

Once more a mote of fire makes its way across the room, and just behind the chief it explodes into a ball of roaring flames.









*OOC:*


_Fireball _centered on BK-50 (like in the map below). Both the chief and his wife, as well as young hg 2, need to make a DC17 Dex saving throw. Failure means they take 8D6=31 fire damage, succes means half damage.

Also maintaining concentration on the Wall of Fire.


Spoiler: Map








*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 44/56 THP 2/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 *2*/3 0/3 0/1


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 12, 2022)

Kahru found himself booted and clobbered by the arrival of the horrendous chieftain and what could only be its equally horrid mate. This is what the barbarian had come for, his chance to take the chieftains head

laughing he leapt up onto the bed, his great sword already in his hand as he swung at the chiefs neck









*OOC:*


 up on the bed at bh 56, using the extra height to aid his attack
Great sword: 1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14 for damage
: 2D6+2+2 = [3, 3]+2+2 = 10


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 12, 2022)

*OOC:*



@FitzTheRuke

I started with the concentration check, but I need to know result of YHG2 w/r/t fireball before committing to action. If he's dead, I'll be moving my hex over.

_Note- added 1hp below as Doc only took 17 damage_
Concentration Check for HEX-
Concentration Save (DC10): 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = *15*

_Edit- also, I'm an idiot? The concentration check should be +4, not +9. Same result, but barely. _

*Doc* AC14 HP *80*/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 2/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 12, 2022)

The Colonel moves up, between two of the beds, and is sure to make eye contact with the hill giant chief. 

"Off with you, now," he curses. His voice is deep, like the unexpected roll of thunder, as he hopes to send the leader into the great lightning cloud in the sky.









*OOC:*


Move to BD 55. 
Action: cast Banishment (DC17 Charisma save, or be sent to a pocket dimension incapacitated for 10 rounds).

Concentration: on Banishment (round 1/10). 
Spells left: 3, 0, 3, 2, 1.
HP: 23/66.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 13, 2022)

Duvrael sent a ball of fire that burst on the far wall and billowed back into the giants. The chief's wife had been lifting another bed to throw, and as she did, she managed to shield herself and her husband with it. The youth was, in turn, shielded by the bulk of his parents. All three came through the fiery blast singed, but alive.

Kahru leaped up on a smouldering bed and slashed the chief with his axe. The big giant grunted and swung his spiked club, thumping Kahru over and over.

Chief Nosnra shouted, *::Get the wizard, ya dummies!::*

His wife swung the burning bed that was in her hands, first by dragging it over the orcs, then she flung it across the room toward Duvrael. It barrelled over the wizard and slammed into Gimlak.

The Colonel attempted some powerful magic, accompanied by wind and rolling thunder, but the chief blew through it with a powerful will.









*OOC:*


Strangely, all the giants saved vs Duvrael's fireball & so took 15; Kahru did 10 to Chief who did 48 to Kahru (who's raging, so 24); Duvrael & Gimlak need to make dc16 DEX saves or take 19 bludgeoning & get knocked prone (9 on a success); The orcs took 13 but are still up! The Chief made his save to avoid being banished. Still others to go.








Spoiler: Rolls



Duvrael's Fireball
Chief's dc17 Dex Save: 1D20+1 = [20]-1 = 19
Chieftess' dc17 Dex Save: 1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18
YHG2 dc17 Dex Save: 1D20+1 = [19]+1 = 20
Chief
Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18 for 4D8+6 = [3, 8, 2, 7]+6 = 26
Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27 for 4D8+6 = [2, 6, 6, 2]+6 = 22
Bed!
Orc1 dc16 DEX save: 1D20+1 = [14]+1 = 15
Orc2 dc16 DEX save: 1D20+1 = [6]+1 = 7
Damage: 4D8 = [4, 5, 3, 1] = 13
Damage vs Duvrael & Gimlak4D8 = [8, 1, 7, 3] = 19
Colonel's Banishment: 
Chief's dc17 Cha Save: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 14, 2022)

Duvrael barely has time to register the bed flying towards him. He moves faster than one would expect from a wizard, and with a serpentine grace he moves to the side. 

If only he had moved right instead of left. A massive bedpost hits him in the side, and the air is knocked out of him. He finds himself lying on the floor, angry at himself for letting his guard down.









*OOC:*


Duvrael dex save: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14 (fail)

So 19 damage and prone.

*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP *27*/56 THP *0*/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 2/3 0/3 0/1


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 15, 2022)

Doc surveys the action around him. This is the only time he is truly at peace, with people dyin' and bullets flyin' and blood spillin'. That was the blessing, and the curse, of the Unnamed Sheriff. The constant dull roar of the souls within him quieted down to a complete peace as time seemed to move at a glacial place.

He watched as the Magician shot off a bout of fire towards the large varmints as well as the target of his wrath, exploding in geysers of flame that bloodied  them but not ending them. The older military man moved up, using a voice that sounded like thunder on the plain. The brave and foolish bear-man swung at the giants with his axe. Burning beds were flying. _Not too useful for sleepin' no more_. 

As the carnage around him unfolded, Doc saw an opening and fired at the Black Hat he had hit previously with exceptional precision. Then he re-focused his wrath upon the largest of the Rustlers, and fired again, sending another unquiet soul screaming along with the bullet to bury into the flesh and psyche of the one next to him.









*OOC:*



cont'd from concentration save .... #358

First shot, hex at YHG2: 1D20+9 = [*20*]+9 =* 29*
1D10+5 = [2]+5 = 7
1D6 = [5] = *5*

Reroll Piercer: 1D10+5 = [8]+5 = *13*

Crit Damage (+Crit Piercer): 1D10 = [9] = *9*
1D10 = [1] = 1
1D6 = [3] =* 3*

Piercer reroll: 1D10 = [8] = *8*

Well, that was overkill! 38 to YHG2.

Bonus Action- shift Hex to Chief.

Second shot (sneak - engaged, hex): 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = *15*
1D10+5 = [7]+5 = *12*
2D6 = [6, 3] = *9*
1D6 = [4] = *4*


25 damage to Cheif

Wails: 1D6 = [5] = *5*


5 Damage to Chieftess from Wails


*Doc* AC14 HP 80/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls *1*/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 15, 2022)

Two giants had been stuck in the side-room avoiding the wall of fire. Now that the chief was out, they knew that they would be chastised for cowardice if they stayed in the room, so they wrapped themselves in fur blankets and charged through the fire. When they were safely through, they tossed the burning blankets aside and hefted their clubs.

One arrived near Kaligan as the warrior was extricating himself from under a bed...









*OOC:*


@Maxperson Kaligan hasn't gone yet this round. One of the giants from the room is now adjacent to him, but didn't have time left to attack. He's pretty much meat-shielded from ranged attacks, so he can get up from being knocked prone. @Steve Gorak Gimlak hasn't gone either. Wall of Fire did 22 to HG2 & HG3.


----------



## Maxperson (Jul 18, 2022)

Kaligan throws the bed off of him and stares calmly at the giant as he stands up.  The sword in Kaligan flashes out, but despite his outward calm, his trembling hands betray his emotional state. Kaligan's sword flashes twice in quick succession, but neither strike finds its mark.









*OOC:*


 janky attacks: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12 1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11

If Kaligan is struck by an enemy within 10 feet of him, he will retaliate psionically with Gift of the Gem Dragon reaction Telekinetic Retaliation: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19  vs. passive strength for 14 points of damage and push 10 feet away from me. Damage: 1D8 = [6] = 6 1D8 = [8] = 8

Lastly, the concentration check to retain Telekinesis is successful.  Concetration: 1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 18, 2022)

Gimlak was spiking the mind of the Chief Nosnra when the bed rolled over Duvrael and landed on top of him. The dwarf was burried in wood, rocks, straw, and smelly fabrics.

Doc, standing in the middle of the room, took aim at the young giant that had warned the chief and shot him in the head, leaving gore on a tapestry on the far wall. Then he shot the Chief, and a ghost flew along with the bullet. It passed through the chief, swirled around behind him, and shot into the chieftess, who shivered like she'd experienced a winter breeze.

The chief looked at his gun-wound with a confused expression and then called, *::Not jus' the wizard! Get that guy, too!::*

Rocks and javelins came raining down on Doc. It would have been worse for him, but they came so close together that they struck each other, and it was only the shaft of a javelin that smacked into his thigh as everything else clattered across the floor around him.









*OOC:*


Okay, Doc killed YHG2 & did 25 to Chief & 5 to Chieftess; YHG3 did 9 to Doc; Gimlak did 5 to Chief & took 19 & is prone.








Spoiler: Rolls



Stuff chucked at Doc
HGS3 Rock:: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
YHG3 javelin: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23 for 2D6+3 = [1, 5]+3 = 9
YHG9 javelin: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8
Gimlak
Chief dc Save: 1D20-2 = [1]-2 = -1
Mind Sliver damage: 2D6 = [1, 4] = 5
Bed dc16 DEX Save: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3 crush!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 18, 2022)

Determined to regain some sense of their former proud warrior selves, the orcs, battered though they were by the chieftess's swinging bed, climbed to their feet and stabbed at the chief's legs, drawing blood.

The chief growled, lifted his big leg, and stomped one of the orcs into the floorboards.









*OOC:*


Almost forgot the orcs. They do 14 to the chief, who stomps one flat.








Spoiler: Rolls



Orcs
Orc1 knife: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23 for 1D6+3 = [2]+3 = 5
Orc2 knife: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16 for 1D6+3 = [6]+3 = 9
Chief reactive stomp:
Stomp vs Orc2: 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22 for 1D6+6 = [4]+6 = 10


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 18, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading East Wing
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Beds; *Visibility:* Dim (Low Braziers, Fires); *Cover:* Walls; *Spells:* Wall of Fire (Elongated Flame);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 23/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 0/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 71/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 1/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 27/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 1/3 2/3 0/3 0/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 62/68 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 SP 7/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 61/83 HD 9/9 THP 0/13 PP16 SSdc14 3/4 2/3 1/3 WS 0/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7 
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 0/42 
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 57/76 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10*
-*Orc1* 2/15; *Orc2* HP 2/15





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*HG Chief (Nosnra)* AC14 HP 80/148 PP13 (-1d4 next save)
*HG Chieftess (Grutha)* AC14 HP 116/136 PP14
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG2* 68/105; *HG3* 83/105;
*Young Hill Giant* AC12 HP42ea PP10
-*YHG1* 0/42 (dead); *YHG2* 0/42 (dead); *YHG3* 42/42;
-*YHG6* 0/42 (dead); *YHG7* 14/42; *YHG8* 42/42; *YHG9* 6/42;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC13 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 0/59 (dead); *HGS3* 59/59


        *GM:*  *End Round Five; Begin Round Six*


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 19, 2022)

Duvrael rubs his side where the bedpost hit him, and realizes with a start that he is no longer concentrating on the firewall spell! The burning line across the room dematerializes, leaving a lot of soot and lingering bonfires here and there.

He looks at the female giant with an icecold look in his eyes, and only looks away to pick a piece of bear skin out of his pouch. Holding it to his forehead, the yuan ti wizard intones the Sylvan words of a spell he once adapted from a druid's writings, holding his other hand in the shape of a claw.

The power of the bear invigorates him, giving him new energy as he puts the fur away and locks eyes with the giantess again.









*OOC:*


DC10 Con check to maintain concentration on the _Wall of Fire_ spell after taking damage: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8 (fail) 

Casting _Enhance Ability (Bear's Endurance)_ on myself. That means I have advantage on Con saves for the duration (the duration is Concentration, up to an hour), and I gain 2D6=10 temporary hit points.

*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 27/56 THP *10*/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 *0*/3 2/3 0/3 0/1


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 19, 2022)

"I SAID BE GONE!" the Colonel shouts, attempting to repeat his spell on the Chief.

If successful, he points at the closest hill giant, and says "You're next, bucko."

Regardless of the effect, he then repositions himself to the north, towards Duvrael.









*OOC:*


Action: cast Banishment (DC17 Charisma save, or be sent to a pocket dimension incapacitated for 10 rounds). Now with a penalty to the save!.

Move: 35; to AY 50 (counting the body as rough terrain, but hoping it can provide some cover, esp. if the banishment is successful).

Concentration: on Banishment (round 1/10).
Spells left: 3, 0, 3, 1, 1.
HP: 23/66.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 19, 2022)

*OOC:*



@Kobold Stew Are you sure you don't want to use that on the Chieftess? I have Hex on Chief (assuming concentration check) and we've knocked him down in hp.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 19, 2022)

*OOC:*


My thinking was (a) he has a penalty to saves so it's more lkely to catch this time, and (b) his disappearance will perhaps upset the others and sew dissent. I was trying to capitalize on Hex, not undermine you. If you feel I am trodding on your toes, though, say so.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 19, 2022)

*OOC:*



Not at all! Just checking. Part of the whole evaluating the wisdom of misreading the Adventure Prompt. I thought it said _Against ALL the Giants, at the same time. _


----------



## Maxperson (Jul 19, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> My thinking was (a) he has a penalty to saves so it's more lkely to catch this time, and (b) his disappearance will perhaps upset the others and sew dissent. I was trying to capitalize on Hex, not undermine you. If you feel I am trodding on your toes, though, say so.











*OOC:*


 I want to learn how to sew dissent!  That sounds like tons of fun and would keep me entertained for weeks!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 21, 2022)

As the swirling melee around him moves at a snail's pace, Doc carefully considers his options. _No fire, more rustlers._ He carefully fires two more shots at the Tall Hat callin' out, sending one more tormented soul along with the bullets. _Cut off the head and the body will die_.

Then he gives an almost imperceptible shimmy and goes away from the mouth of the melee to allow for better shootin' options.









*OOC:*



Concentration Check for HEX-
Concentration Save (DC10): 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = *18*

First shot, sneak attack (target engaged), hex: 1D20+9 = [10]+9 = *19*
1D10+5 = [1]+5 = 6
2D6 = [6, 3] = *9*
1D6 = [2] = *2*
Piercer reroll: 1D10+5 = [6]+5 = *11*

22 Damage

Second shot (no sneak): 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20
1D10+5 = [10]+5 = *15*
1D6 = [3] = *3*

18 Damage

Total - *40 damage to Chief*

Wails necrotic: 1D6 = [3] = *3*

*3 to Chieftess*

Bonus Action: Disengage (cunning)

Move to BA47

*Doc* AC14 HP *71*/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls *0*/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1

_edit- hit points_


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 25, 2022)

The Colonel yelled, *"Be Gone!"* and a wind whipped through the room that put out many of the smaller remaining fires. It blew into the giant chief and he staggered back as if he would be carried away by it, but his ugly face sneered in determination, and he through the howling wind and gritted teeth, declared, *"NO!"*

The wind died down and the Colonel's shoulder's slumped, tired from the effort and more than a little disappointed. Doc, who had held onto his hat through the gale, took two shots at the still-standing chief, which bit holes in his blubbery mass, and then he high-tailed it up the hall, next to Gimlak, who was cussing and pulling himself out from under the thrown bed.

Duvrael, who had also been knocked down by the bed, hauled himself up and used a spell to make himself tougher, dulling the pain and strengthening his resolve. He eyed the chieftess, who eyed him back. She was thankfully out of nearby beds to throw, but it appeared that hill giants liked to store rocks under their beds, and a few lay there on the floor where the bed had been. She picked one up and heedless of her own safety, she flung it with great force at the yuan-ti wizard.









*OOC:*


I really want to let you have the Banish, but he made the save by fluke last round, and this time uses up his one and only legendary resistance. Doc does 40 to him; Chieftess does 22 to Duvrael, but grants advantage on attacks against herself. Chief stomps Orc1 dead and kicks Kahru for 9 (dc17 STR save or push 10 feet. If you fail, the chief will rush westward. @Tonguez. Then @Maxperson Kaligan and Kahru can go. I'd like to find out if the chief gets to charge first, too. Still a buncha giants to go. Bear with me.








Spoiler: Rolls



Chief Banishment Save: 1D20+4-1D4 = [11]+4-[3] = 12
Chieftess
Rock Reckless Attack vs Duvrael: 2D20.HIGH(1)+8 = [19, 19]+8 = 27 for 3D10+5 = [9, 7, 1]+5 = 22
Chief
Stomp vs Orc: 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14 for 1D6+6 = [4]+6 = 10
Kick vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23 for 1D6+6 = [3]+6 = 9 & push.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 26, 2022)

Duvrael watches the rock fly towards him, and he knows he has no chance of dodging it. Despite the strength of primordial bears running through him, the yuan ti pureblood wizard is almost knocked out by the stone crashing into his side.









*OOC:*


Ooof! That hurts.
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP *17*/56 THP *0*/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 0/3 2/3 0/3 0/1


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 26, 2022)

Kahru saw the giants foot as it lifted off the stomped orc and kicked towards him, he braced himself for the impact and managed to parry himself off to the side with a grunt.

looking up he finds himself staring at the chieftains groin and so makes the attack only for his swing to go wild overcome by the horrible odor









*OOC:*


 5e really needs a called shot to the gonads rule lol!

 Save (Rage Advantage)_:1D20.HIGH(2)+2 = [16]+2 = 18

Attack: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12 Miss!


----------



## Maxperson (Jul 26, 2022)

Seeing Doc doing well against the hill giant chief, Kaligan sets himself against the giant in front of him, trying to get its attention so that it leaves Doc be.  Kaligan roars what he hopes is a suitable imitation of what Kahru sounds like and lays into the giant with his sword, striking the giant once. As the sword bites into the giant, telekinetic energy courses down the blade.









*OOC:*


Sword swings against Giant 3: 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23
Long sword and Psionic Strike damage: 1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8 1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6  14 points of damage total.  I still have that gift of the gem dragon roll waiting as a reaction if I am struck by a creature within 10 feet of me.  The number is 19 from post #364


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 27, 2022)

*OOC:*


@Steve Gorak IF you have the time (and desire) to do Gimlak's turn, feel free. If you don't do it before I get the chance to roll the round, I will do it myself. No worries.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 27, 2022)

Gimlak gets out of the debris that used to be a bed. He silently moves next to Duvrael, and warps reality behind the giantess, and then walks back to where he was.









*OOC:*


 action: psionically cast synaptic static centered on bk50, should affect the chief and chieftess. int save dc 17 or 32 psychic damage (half as much in a successful save. After a failed save, a target has muddled thoughts for 1 minute. During that time, it rolls a d6 and subtracts the number rolled from all its attack rolls and ability checks, as well as its Constitution saving throws to maintain concentration. The target can make an Intelligence saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.

Bonus action: convert 4th level spell to 4 sp

Move: back and forth to Duvrael’ spot to see behind the giantess.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 28, 2022)

*OOC:*


@FitzTheRuke 

Tag, you're it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 30, 2022)

Gimlak extricated himself from under the hurled bed, careful not to let the part of his mind wnder that was keeping two giant youths wracked with laughter. One of the young giants chose to pick up his laughing sister and drag her to the back of the room, further away from the fray.

A giantess and Kaligan were fighting it out in the corner. The psychic fighter stabbed her with his sword, and she thumped him hard with her club. She raised her club for a second blow and Kaligan threw her back with a telekinetic blast that had her stumbling over beds and the bodies of young giants.

Another giantess passed Kaligan by, heading north toward Duvrael. Donnel took aim with his short bow and put an arrow sharply into the giant's back.









*OOC:*


This is going to be a little out-of-order when it comes to sequence of events. HG3 did 27 to Kaligan who did 14 & 14 & 10 ft. push to her; Donnell shot HG2 for 20. 








Spoiler: Rolls



Donnell
Bow (w/SA) vs HG2: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24 crit for 4D6+2 = [5, 6, 3, 4]+2 = 20
Hill Giants
HG3 vs Kaligan: 1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20 for 3D8+5 = [8, 8, 6]+5 = 27
HG3 vs Kaligan: 1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 30, 2022)

Kahru went for the Chief's groin, but the enormous giant was used to smaller creatures trying that tactic. He stepped back and swept his spiked club down at the northman, throwing him bodily into the wall. Kahru rolled when he hit the ground, and a rock thrown across the room struck the wall where he had been.

Doc, who had to hold his hat while the Colonel's wind blew through, shot the chief twice, leaving two bloody holes in the giants chest. A ghost flew about the chieftess, terrorizing her. Then, Doc felt it was time to vamoose, so he high-tailed it back to the north hallway, as a javelin struck the ground between his legs and flipped over, stinging his behind as it tumbled along.









*OOC:*


Chief does 33 (so 16 with rage) to Kahru, who missed (but shouldn't he have a second attack at this level? YHG3 got Doc long range for 7, who shot the chief for 40 & the chieftess took 3








Spoiler: Rolls



Chief's Actual Turn (his other stuff was legendary actions)
Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13
Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25 for 4D8+5 = [6, 6, 8, 8]+5 = 33
Hurled Stuff:
HGS2 Rock vs Kahru: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
YHG3 Javelin vs Doc: 2D20.LOW(1)+5 = [18, 14]+5 = 19 for 2D6+3 = [3, 1]+3 = 7


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 30, 2022)

Finally, Gimalak was free of the bed. The dwarf stood and built a powerful psychic explosion by the chief and chieftess. The air crackled with mental engergy and the two giants were racked with pain and confusion.









*OOC:*


Gimlak did 32 to Chief and Chieftess & made them dumber than they already were. Everybody let me know if I missed anything. I worked quickly to get it done.








Spoiler: Rolls



Gimlak
Laughter Save (Last Round) YHG7: 1D20-1 = [8]-1 = 7
Laughter Save (Last Round) Last Round YHG9: 1D20-1 = [13]-1 = 12
This round YHG7: 1D20-1 = [3]-1 = 2
This round YHG9: 1D20-1 = [4]-1 = 3
Synapic Static Save Chief: 1D20-1 = [16]-1 = 15
Chieftess: 1D20-3 = [16]-3 = 13


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 30, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading East Wing
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Beds; *Visibility:* Dim (Low Braziers, Fires); *Cover:* Walls; *Spells:* None





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 23/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 0/3 3/3 1/3 1/1 CD 2/2
*Doc* AC14 HP 64/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 0/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 17/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 0/3 2/3 0/3 0/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 62/68 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 1/3 0/1 SP 7/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 41/83 HD 9/9 THP 0/13 PP16 SSdc14 3/4 2/3 1/3 WS 0/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7 
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 0/42 
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 30/76 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10* (dead)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*HG Chief (Nosnra)* AC14 HP 8/148 PP13 (-1d6 attacks)
*HG Chieftess (Grutha)* AC14 HP 81/136 PP14 (-1d6 attacks)
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12 
-*HG2* 48/105; *HG3* 55/105;
*Young Hill Giant* AC12 HP42ea PP10
-*YHG1* 0/42 (dead); *YHG2* 0/42 (dead); *YHG3* 42/42;
-*YHG6* 0/42 (dead); *YHG7* 14/42; *YHG8* 42/42; *YHG9* 6/42;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC13 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 0/59 (dead); *HGS3* 59/59


        *GM:*  *End Round Six; Begin Round Seven*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 30, 2022)

The Colonel climbs over the bed, and disappears momentarily, only to appear right next to the Hill Giant Chief. Lightning courses between his hands, but the giant again eludes the Colonel. 

His presence nevertheless is distracting enough for the giant that one of the two arrows released by Squire Donnel does hit the massive bulk, with devastating consequences. 

"Has that boy killed the Hill Giant Chief?" wonders the Colonel, with a grin. "Nice shot, lad," he says aloud for those that might hear.









*OOC:*


Move 10' to BA 55.
Bonus: Misty step (one free casting) to BF 55.
Attack: Shocking Grasp. 1d20+10=12. MISS. Ugh. 

Reaction is ready: if hit by opponent within 5', 2d8 lightning damage, Dex save vs DC 18 for half. If damaged a large creature is additionallly pushed 10' away. 

SQUIRE: 
Move to AW50 to get line of sight on chief. 
Attack with Short bow: 1d20+4=6 MISS.
Action surge! 1d20+4=18 for 2d6+2=9 piercing damage. HITS! (possibly downs?) (includes 1d6 sneak attack).


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 31, 2022)

Doc felt the javelin bounce off of him. As he began to re-center himself into the combat, Doc felt the release of the Tall Rustler's soul. _Can't keep killin' what's already dead. _The soul's offering to the Nameless Sheriff allowed Doc to refocus his vengeful hatred on the Black Hat that was approaching him.

Doc raised his pistol. Carefully aimed. And shot him clean between the eyes before the Black Hat even knew what happened. He didn't even have time to look surprised before his soul was sent straight to the Sheriff.

Then he fired off a quick round toward the other large rustler. 









*OOC:*



Concentration Check:_: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = *24*
 Hex Stays

Bonus Action: move hex to HG2

FIrst Shot; sneak attack; hex: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = *29*
1D10+5 = [10]+5 = *15*
2D6 = [3, 2] = *5*
1D6 = [4] = *4*

*CRIT!*
Criticai + Piercer: 1D10+5 = [8]+5 = *13*
1D10+5 = [1]+5 = *6*
2D6 = [6, 2] = *8*
1D6 = [2] = *2*


*53 damage to HG2.*

Second Shot: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = *29*
1D10+5 = [1]+5 = *6*

Oh, crit again. And I'll use the piercer preroll here.

Piercer reroll: 1D10+5 = [6]+5 = *11*


Critical + Piercer: 1D10+5 = [5]+5 = *10*
1D10+5 = [5]+5 = *10*

*31 Damage to HG3*

(I will point out that coyote code just rolled 3 consecutive 20s for me, although one was a concentration check)

*Doc* AC14 HP *64*/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 0/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 31, 2022)

The Colonel appeared in the center of the room and tried to electrocute the chief, who stepped back and kicked at him, causing the old soldier to miss, grounding his lightning into the floorboards. The Chief lifted his big spiked club, and from across the room, two arrows came from the young squire's bow. One struck the club and broke, but the other struck the giant in his bulbous nose. 

The chief's eyes crossed and he wheezed. He let go of his club with one hand, and he pulled the arrow free, as if it were only an annoyance. Then he stepped forward as if he would stomp on the Colonel again, but staggered, blood flowing from his face. Then, with a gurgling sigh, he fell face-first onto the floor, dead.

The chief's wife bellowed a loud mournful wail and she climbed on the body. With one hand she lifted the chief's head and with the other, she swatted the Colonel away, absently, while saying, *::Nosnra! Wake up! Ya can't be dead! Yer too big ta die. Way too big. Nosnra?::*









*OOC:*


Donnell killed the Chief. Chieftess did 11 to Colonel & he needs to roll a dc16 STR save or be thrown 10 feet and knocked prone. She's granting advantage to attacks, not paying attention to the battle ATM.








Spoiler: Rolls




Chieftess swat vs Colonel: 2D20.HIGH(1)+8 = [9, 11]+8 = 19 for 3D4+5 = [2, 3, 1]+5 = 11


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 31, 2022)

Duvrael watched as a big giant was rushing toward him, club held high. For a moment, he thought that this might be the end. Then the dull thuds of Doc's pistol sounded behind him, and a hole appeared between the giant's eyes. Duvrael side-stepped as the giant's club fell from her hands and she slammed into the wall and collapsed to the floor.

Doc could feel death around him. He had given little thought to how uncomfortable he found this new land he was in. The air was cooler than he was used to, the breezes empty of spirits. Death gave him comfort; now that it was rolling like a tumbleweed, he felt calm and sure. He fired his pistol again, straight and true like the shot before it. This time the second giant didn't die right away, but it was only a matter of time.

From far down the other end of the room, the youths and the adult giant (it occurred to Doc that she was probably the Nanny) threw rocks and javelins half-hearted at him, and then began to flee toward the west. One youth carried one of the laughing youths with him, but they left the other behind, rolling on the floor in giggle fits.









*OOC:*


Doc killed HG2 & did 32 to HG3. Ranged attacks missed him.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 31, 2022)

The Colonel is batted away and lands on his back. He's never worn a helmet, and his head hits the ground, but he remains alert. As he is hit  a discharge of static electricity is released.









*OOC:*


Strength save 1d20+2=11 vs DC 16 Fail.
Reaction: If hit by opponent within 5', 2d8=6 lightning damage, Dex save vs DC 18 for half. (I think she's bigger than large, so no knockback). 4 uses left.

HP: 12/66


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 31, 2022)

Lightning crackled around the chieftess as she refused to budge, holding the head of her dead husband.









*OOC:*


Colonel did 6 to Chieftess.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 1, 2022)

Gimlak stares at the grieving giantess, un empathetic to her pain. He emits a grunt and strikes at her mind.









*OOC:*


 action, cast mind sliver, int save dc 17 or 12 psychic damage and next save is at -3

Bonus action: none, unless a companion needs an extra 5 ft of movement.
TBD.

Reaction: shield or absorb elements, tbd

Concentrating on hideous laughter


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 2, 2022)

The chieftess sat and wailed while Gimlak dug into her brain. These giants were shockingly stupid brutes, even their leaders. Gimlak knew that it was no reason to underestimate their destructive abilities - no reason to go easy on them.









*OOC:*


Gimlak did 12 to Chieftess (& -3 to her next save)








Spoiler: Rolls



Gimlak's spells dc17 Int Saves
Giantess vs Mind Sliver: 1D20-3 = [9]-3 = 6
YHG7 vs THL: 1D20-2 = [20]-2 = 18
YHG9 vs THL: 1D20-2 = [10]-2 = 7[/ooc]


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 2, 2022)

Peeling himself off the wall Kahru saw the gush of blood burst from the Giant chieftains bulbous nose, his eyes traced the flight of the arrows back to the boy and wide eyed and impressed, the barbarian yelped joyously as the great hummock of a king toppled to the ground.

This is what they had come for and pulling his axe, and flensing knife* the barbarian looked forward to cutting Nosrs head from his obese neck and bestowing that trophy on the worthy squire.
But before that could occur there was the issue of the chieftains blubbering wife bent over her dead husbands corpse - the savage northman swung at her head sure that with both king and queen dead, the morale of the other giants would be broken making them so much easier to subdue!








*OOC:*



TWF :
1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16 for scimitar damage 1D6+2+2 = [2]+2+2 = 6
TWF : 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22 for Axe damage 1D6+2+2 = [6]+2+2 = 10


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 2, 2022)

Duvrael nods his thanks to Doc -- if it wasn't for that one's frighteningly accurate shots, he would be facing the vengeful yuan ti gods right now! -- before turning his attention back to the hill giant chieftess. 

He smiles as he watches her being assaulted on all sides by his companions. Lamenting his lack of more powerful spells or those that do not immolate his reliable allies, the wizard casts a simple necromantic spell.

A small, skeletal hand forms over the giant's head, and it grasps her arm. Where it touches her, the flesh greys and shrinks, but it seems like a tiny nuisance to the enormous creature.

Choosing to be cautious, Duvrael then moves out of her sight.









*OOC:*


Casting the cantrip _Chill Touch_ at the Chieftess, with advantage: 
2D20.HIGH(1)+9 = [13, 17]+9 = 26 (hit)
for 2D8 = [2, 1] = 3 necrotic damage and target cannot regain hitpoints until my next turn.

Then move out of her line-of-sight, to BB-48.

*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 17/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 0/3 2/3 0/3 0/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 2, 2022)

Kahru leaped off a bed and over the arm of the dead chief and hacked at the giantess with his axe and flensing knife. Absently, she defended with a swatting arm, taking the wounds to her fat forearm. 

Duvrael sent a skeletal hand that necrotised her flesh. Seeing that the chieftess was not properly defending herself in her grief, one of the few remaining giants turned to defend her. Shambling over the beds and bodies, this giantess lifted her club and spotted the Colonel on his back. As the old soldier tried to clamber to his feet, she brought the club down with a powerful blow that flattened him to the scorched wooden floor.

Satisfied that the Colonel was down, the giantess turned on Kahru and smashed him too, though the northman was better able to lessen the lethality of the blow by stumbling sideways.









*OOC:*


HG3 did 35 (ouch) to Colonel (who's down) & 17 (8 from rage?) to Kahru. Kahru did 16 (@Tonguez if he's raging, shouldn't it be more?) & Duvrael did 3 to Chieftess. I think I'm just wainting on @Maxperson Kaligan to roll the round.








Spoiler: Rolls




Club vs Colonel (ouch): 2D20.HIGH(1)+8 = [20, 8]+8 = 28 crit for 6D8+5 = [6, 5, 1, 8, 6, 4]+5 = 35
Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20 for 3D8+5 = [6, 4, 2]+5 = 17


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 3, 2022)

Oof.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 3, 2022)

*OOC:*



@Maxperson .... Let's see if Kaligan can finish another one off. And maybe then we can check on the Colonel.


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 3, 2022)

Kaligan strides forward with grim purpose towards the hill giant in the middle of the room. Focusing his mind upon his weapon, its edge sharpens with force, slicing deeply into the giant.









*OOC:*


_: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24 1D20+8 = [9]+8 = 17  First hit + psychic strike: 2D8+8 = [3, 5]+8 = 16
Second hit + psychic strike: 2D8+8 = [2, 8]+8 = 18  I think that 34 damage is enough to kill HG3


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 4, 2022)

It had been foolish of the giant to turn away from her earlier opponent. Even though the act had allowed her to fell an enemy; even though she was protecting her chieftess; yet still it was a mistake. Kaligan strode forth and cut her down.

She fell dead to the floor, leaving the wailing chieftess alone as the rest of the giants fled toward the south-west door.









*OOC:*


Kaligan killed HG3.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 4, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading East Wing
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Beds; *Visibility:* Dim (Low Braziers, Fires); *Cover:* Walls; *Spells:* Wall of Fire (Elongated Flame);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 0/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 0/3 3/3 1/3 1/1 CD 2/2 WotS 4/5 MyS 0/1 (dying)
*Doc* AC14 HP 64/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 0/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 17/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 0/3 2/3 0/3 0/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 62/68 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 1/3 1/1 SP 6/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 33/83 HD 9/9 THP 0/13 PP16 SSdc14 3/4 2/3 1/3 WS 0/2 Rg 2/3 Stf 5/7 
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 0/42 
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 30/76 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10* (dead)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*HG Chief (Nosnra)* AC14 HP (dead)
*HG Chieftess (Grutha)* AC14 HP 44/136 PP14 (sv -3)
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12 
-*HG2* 0/105 (dead); *HG3* 0/105 (dead);
*Young Hill Giant* AC12 HP42ea PP10
-*YHG1* 0/42 (dead); *YHG2* 0/42 (dead); *YHG3* 42/42;
-*YHG6* 0/42 (dead); *YHG7* 14/42; *YHG8* 42/42; *YHG9* 6/42;
*Hill Giant Schlubs* AC13 HP59ea PP8
-*HGS2* 0/59 (dead); *HGS3* 59/59


        *GM:*  *End Round Seven; Begin Round Eight*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 4, 2022)

Gimlak sees the fleeing giants, and want to prevent them from warning others. He moves to get a better view of his targets, tries to telekinetically  pull one closer and silently summons tentacles from the void to restrain them.










*OOC:*


move: to BC 46

Bonus action: telekinetic pull on yhg7, DC 16 str save or be pulled back 5 ft

action, psionically cast black tentacles centered on BB66. DC17 dex save or restrained and 12 bludgeoning damage. Creatures restrained and in the area starting their turns take another 12 bludgeoning damage

Reaction: shield or absorb elements, tbd

Concentrating on black tentacles, note that Yhg2 stops laughing


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 4, 2022)

Duvrael takes a few steps to the right and, around the corner, points his staff at the hill giant chieftess. A few arcane phrases and a mote of fire spits forth from the end, moving slightly faster towards the grieving widow.

Instead of exploding in a huge ball of flames, the mote instead just burns hotly into her massive side.









*OOC:*


Duvrael moves to get line of sight, casts the cantrip _Firebolt_ at Grutha, then moves back out of sight.

Firebolt: 2D20.HIGH(1)+9 = [5, 4]+9 = 14 (hit)
2D10 = [1, 10] = 11 fire damage


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 4, 2022)

Fresh from his victory over the hill giant in front of him, Kaligan moves against the chieftess with her death in his sight, the long sword in hand still humming with telekinetic energy. His sword bit deeply severing vital arteries.









*OOC:*


Two attacks: 1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28 1D20+8 = [9]+8 = 17  A crit! Huzzah!
Crit sword damage + psychic strike: 3D8+8 = [1, 3, 8]+8 = 20  Sword strike + psychic strike: 2D8+8 = [4, 6]+8 = 18  Total Damage: 38, which with Duvrael's damage kills her


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 4, 2022)

Duvrael sent a burst of fire at the chieftess, and she let go of the chief's head and rose to her feet in furious anger. She reached for her club, but Kaligan leaped over a pile of giant bodies and dug his humming sword into her flesh. Her eyes widened and she fell, landing on top of her husband's corpse in an enormous pile.









*OOC:*


Duvrael & Kaligan killed the chieftess. I'll be back for Gimlak's tentacles.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 4, 2022)

Doc sees that the tide of combat is turning, but still feels the insistent pull of his patron driving him forward, eager for the return of more tainted souls to his eternal jail.

He moves swiftly toward the retreating rustlers, and when he is in better range lets loose a shot that fells one of them, and another that solidly hits one of the yellow-bellied cowards. _Same everywhere; bullies dish it out but can't take it. _









*OOC:*



Bonus Action: Doc dashes (cunning action) for 2x move.
Doc moves to BB59

First shot YHG7: 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = *28*
1D10+5 = [9]+5 = *14*
14 damage to YHG7. HO!

Second shot YHG8: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = *20*
1D10+5 = [1]+5 = 6

Piercer reroll: 1D10+5 = [9]+5 = *14*

14 damage to YHG8.


EDIT- just realized tentacles might have killed the first target; if so, please send a bullet toward YHG9.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 5, 2022)

Gimlak shifted space in the south, and a rift appeared. From out of it, black tentacles reached out for the fleeing giant youths. They wrapped around them, choking and pulling at them. One was nearly far enough away to avoid them. A tentacle wrapped around his leg, but he was able to stomp at it and pull himself free. That youth and the remaining adult fled into a south-going hallway.

Doc ran forward, stopping just south of the burned fur drapery that had once been the door for the side-chamber there. He pointed his pistol and shot a youth (who had spent most of the fight laughing on the floor), killing her. Then he shot the youth that had been carrying her toward safety, who struggled with the tentacles, held fast.

The last giant youth, who had been left behind laughing on the floor, climbed to his feet. He looked about as if he barely understood what was going on, and he picked up a hunk of wood from the woodpile and flung it at Doc, where it bounced off the wall above his head.









*OOC:*


Gimlak did 12 & restrained YHG3, 7 & 8. YHG3 escaped. Doc killed YHG7 & did 14 to YHG8. YHG9 missed Doc. Just @Tonguez Kahru to go. (Colonel will probably need to roll a death save, too!)








Spoiler: Rolls



Giant Youths vs Black Tentacles
YHG3 dc17 DEX Save: 1D20 = [15] = 15
YHG8 dc17 DEX Save: 1D20 = [4] = 4
YHG7 dc17 DEX Save:1D20 = [5] = 5
YHG3 dc17 STR Check: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
YHG8 dc17 STR Check: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
YHG9
Wood vs Doc: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 5, 2022)

Gimlak moved closer to the surviving giant and calmly telepathically says “On your knees and hands in the air, and you may yet live another day. Tell me, where are the dwarves?”









*OOC:*


 move to 30 ft of the giant

persuasion: 25

action: none
Bonus action: telepathic speech

Concentration on the tentacles is maintained


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 6, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> move to 30 ft of the giant











*OOC:*


We can go with that soon, but we haven't _quite_ dropped out of rounds yet. You've gone this round, and it'll take Gimlak a few moves to get that far. Giant is 80 ft. away and LOTs of difficult terrain between the two. I'll start moving him forward this round, though.







Gimlak began to work his way across the room, climbing over the bed and the bodies of two giants.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 6, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> We can go with that soon, but we haven't _quite_ dropped out of rounds yet. You've gone this round, and it'll take Gimlak a few moves to get that far. Giant is 80 ft. away and LOTs of difficult terrain between the two. I'll start moving him forward this round, though.
> ...











*OOC:*


 Gimlak can shout instead of talking telepathically. I thought the remaining giant was closer, sorry!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 7, 2022)

*OOC:*


@Tonguez ? Kahru's turn? @Kobold Stew ? Death Save? I'd like to roll the round.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 7, 2022)

Kahru surveyed the great mounds of dead giant, in particular the felled bulk of the giant king and his wife. He wanted to take the kings head but the laughing boy was now up on his feet. Kahru turn about and ran in roaring at the boy intimidatingly









*OOC:*


 sorry, I ended up away from home for the weekend and missed post time. Anyway will drop rage, no attacks this round(while I catch up) edit: Kahru is going attempt to intimidate the laughing boy
Intimidation: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 8, 2022)

Burble, goes the Colonel.









*OOC:*


Death save: 1d20=8.
FAIL.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 11, 2022)

Kahru rushed the only young hill giant who had not fled to the south nor was wrapped in Gimlak's black tentacles. With his parents dead, his body burnt, his confusion over having spent so much of the battle laughing, the charging northman, and the warning of the dwarf - it was all too much for the young giant. He threw up his hands and said, *::Spare me, boss! I won't cause no trouble!::*









*OOC:*


I think we can drop out of rounds for the moment. (Though here's a map in case you want to know where everyone is ATM.)





        *GM:*  *End of Encounter*     


Spoiler: Map


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 11, 2022)

”lie, face down” Kahru ordered the surrendered young giant as he grabbed up some of the bed covers “I’m going to tie your hands, dont struggle!”

As he did so he signalled to the others to help secure the prisoner and as he did the druid zealot saw the Colonel was out and gurgling.

“Donnel guard the prisoner” he called to the squire “I can help the Colonel”









*OOC:*


 Once the surrendered giant is secured, will go and cast Healing Word (level 2) on the Colonel 
Healing Word: 2D4+2 = [1, 3]+2 = 6


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 11, 2022)

Kaligan walks over to the young hill giant and pauses in front of him.  After a moment he looks into the giant's eyes and says, "Tell me where your sky giant allies are!"  Telepathically he says to Kahru, "I will stay with this giant as well.  He will not escape."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 11, 2022)

The colonel floats in a blackness he has visited before. This time he see swirls, grey tendrils reaching for him. It's cool, no, cold. But there is no light. No Lightning.

Claws in his collarbones grab him, and pull, towards an unknown destination. He's suddenly terrified as he is jerked suddenly and torn headlong... 

...back to the giant's steading. Light again, as the Colonel opens his eyes, as feels his smashed collarbones knittingthemselves together, thanks to Kahru's magic. 

He does not sit up immediately, but listens. It's quieter than it was a few seconds ago. 

"Did we lose anyone?" is the first question asked when his eyes can focus once again. This is followed quickly by "Thank you."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 11, 2022)

Donnell put away his bow and drew his sword, then came to stand beside the young giant prisoner. Another giant youth struggled with Gimlak's tentacles, as yet unable to free himself.

Kaligan began to question the prisoner, starting by asking about the sky-giants. The giant lad indicated the curtain to the room at the south-east corner, saying, *"He wuz there, but he didunt help us. Bad ally!"*


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 11, 2022)

Doc feels the mad rush of energy slowly dissipate from him as the combat winds down. He sees the Black Hat all caught up in the tentacles, and marches toward him. As Doc approaches the hapless rustler, he allows the wails of the damned to faintly echo around him.

Staring at him, Doc takes a slug of the hard stuff and raises the Peacemaker, pointing it square and aiming between the eyes of the terrified and trapped giant. 
So, varmint. I know what you're thinkin'. Can you rush me before I take ya down? Well, none of your friends here got lucky, did they? And I don't think you look like you're gonna be the lucky one today.

Stand down or I'll put you in the ground and add your soul to my collection.









*OOC:*



Doc goes to YHG 8.
Doc uses prestidigitation to make a harmless sensory effect (souls wailing).

Intimidation: 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = *28*


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 11, 2022)

Inside Kaligan is elated.  Here is the proof that the lord wanted.  Outwardly Kaligan shows no signs of that elation.  Leaning towards the young giant, making sure it can see his mouth not moving Kaligan telepathically says, "What did the sky giants promise your chief? Tell me and I will not crush what mind you have out of existence."









*OOC:*


Kaligan has no ability to crush minds and it is a total bluff.  If you need a roll for it... Intimidation check: 1D20 = [20] = 20  - Holy heck! Another 20!  I used intimidation, but all my social skills are at 0 if you want to use another one.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 11, 2022)

The young giant had no idea what Doc's pistol was: _Was it some sort of magic wand?_ (He didn't know much about _those_ either.) But he'd seen it punch holes in his kin - including the sister that he'd been carrying not long before. He'd heard it's dull thud and the ghostly cries that often came with them. It completely unnerved him.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 12, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Gimlak moved closer to the surviving giant and calmly telepathically says “On your knees and hands in the air, and you may yet live another day. Tell me, where are the dwarves?”
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gimlack presses the question he asked before "Do not ignore me giant! Where are the Dwarves?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 12, 2022)

*"Dwarves?"* asked the first young giant as if it was very hard to think with multiple questions and demands at the same time, *"I dunno. Are dey slaves or food? Slaves work in da cellars. Food gets eattun."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 12, 2022)

“Do not test my patience, where are the cellars?”


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 12, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> "Did we lose anyone?" is the first question asked when his eyes can focus once again. This is followed quickly by "Thank you."



”_No, a few bruises but most seem fine, it seems you took the hardest blow_” Kahru replied when the Colonel recovered and he helped him to his feet.
”_your squire Donnel killed the chief, so I plan to chop off the giants head and give Donnel the first claim on it.

I think its wise to get out of here, back to the gate and head back to camp, deliver the news and rest before trying to take on any more of these killers_”


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 13, 2022)

"Mmm. Good for the boy. Hope it won't make him cocky." The Colonel accepts the hand and rises. 

"Anyone else with injuries need tending?" he asks aloud. Surveying the carnage, he adds, "Regrouping may make sense, but we should check the chief's room before we leave. We were lucky to catch them when we did."

He looks around, and considers setting the place alight before they leave as well. "Most of this would burn pretty well, I suspect, even if the giants in the tower catch it quick."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 13, 2022)

*"Da cellars?"* asked the giant, worried that he was trying the dwarf's patience, but dumb enough to not know how to do any better, *"Why, dey down da stairs, uv corse."*

His eyes grew wide as he slowly realised that his answers were annoying his questioners. He added, as if the thought was a brilliant one, *"Da stairs! Da stairs be near da kitchun!"*









*OOC:*


Okay, two places you should probably search: 1) Chief's room; 2) Sky Giant's Room? (room to the south). Who wants to do what? Time might well be limited.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 13, 2022)

A quick Healing Word on himself, as the Colonel enters the chief's room. 









*OOC:*


HP 6+(1d4+5=6)= *12/66* HP.
Spells left: 2, 0, 3, 1, 1.
With ten minutes, he would cast Prayer of Healing at level 3, but not right now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 13, 2022)

After soothing his pain with a word of prayer, the Colonel entered the chief's bedchamber - a room dominated by an immense, sunken bed. Fur blankets were thrown to the floor, which also had a bearskin rug. The fire was down to embers and the room was otherwise unlighted, but the Colonel had no trouble making out two large chests to the left of the door.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 13, 2022)

Watching the Colonel rise in strength and head towards the chiefs room, the Druid-Barbarian looked about to the closed curtain that still hung on the southern wall. He had overheard the captured giant talking of a Sky giant - a bad ally, who was happy to abandoned them and who might thus be willing to talk rather than fight.

Heading over Kahru could see that Gimlaks tentacles still held the door, nonetheless he knew some of the giants had fled that way and no doubt would soon raise the alarm, spreading news of their kings slaying. Best then to take the kings head now and be ready to deploy the trophy of it could assist any future attempt at intimidation or parlay.

With that he took his axe and returning to the Hill giant chieftains carcass, chopped down into the flabby neck...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 13, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *"Da cellars?"* asked the giant, worried that he was trying the dwarf's patience, but dumb enough to not know how to do any better, *"Why, dey down da stairs, uv corse."*
> 
> His eyes grew wide as he slowly realised that his answers were annoying his questioners. He added, as if the thought was a brilliant one, *"Da stairs! Da stairs be near da kitchun!"*
> [/ooc]



“Where in the kitchen do you access the cellar? Let me be clear, I need you to tell me where the door is!”









*OOC:*


 note that the black tentacles do 3d6 damage per round on restrained creatures


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 13, 2022)

In emphasis to Gimlak's threats, his black tentacles choked out the other young giant before he was able to free himself. Then, it slowly began to pull the body to pieces.

The young giant stammered and added (to the best of his slow wit), *"Uh, dere's a guard room? I don't go dere. It's uh, wud ya call, south? Uv the kichun. Da stairs is dere!"*

As Gimlak questioned the giant, his eyes kept coming to the desiccated head of a dwarf that was mounted to the wall near the fireplace (along with that of an elf, and a few humans). These "trophies" made it clear that the carnage about them was not unwarranted.

To speak of carnage: Kahru was hacking away at the fat about the chief's thick neck. Eventually, he hoisted the head by its jowls and presented it to Donnell who looked a combination of proud and nauseous. The lad took the head and hoisted it up (with a bit of struggle - the lad was fit, but the head weighed near as much as he did). 

Kahru encouraged him, and Donnell gave his best victory cry. It was not impressive by Kahru's standards, but it would do.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 13, 2022)

Kahru hooted in response to the young squires attempt at a victory cry, Donnell was a blooded warrior now and a giant killer to boot! Still the colonel was right, dont let the victory _give him a big_ _head._

”_wrap the big head in a sheet_” he instructed as the celebratory moment passed “_we’ll take it back to Lord Falldur, maybe the young giant or the orcs can carry it if they cooperate and survive - I’m going to see whats behind that curtain_”

with that he flicked the chiefs blood and gristle from his axe and leaving the  squire, stalked south towards the wall where the Sky-giants room was suppose to be.
“_The stairs are back south of the kitchens_” he called to the dwarf as he passed “_the orcs know it_- _we’ll get there in time, but first need to focus on where we are now. Dont tortue the giant, Kill it and help me check this room_”

Whether Gimlak followed or not, Kahru would cautiously open up the southern room, stepping back ready to dodge if anything came flying out…


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 14, 2022)

With no one else calling for healing, the Colonel turns to the chest. He could take his time, but there's no benefit in doing so: a quick prayer to have his eyes opened to the presence of magic is an easy spell, and he casts it. 

He can keep this going for up to ten minutes, but he starts by looking a the chest, then at the rest of the chief's room, and then anywhere else -- perhaps in the main room and the room to the south as well. It might also reveal any magical traps before they are sprung. 

"Donnell? You finished? You did good, lad. Now put that down and pull out that piece of chalk. Mark where I point, if you would."









*OOC:*


Spells left: 1, 0, 3, 1, 1.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 14, 2022)

The Colonel's magic-revealing sight would not penetrate the thick wood of the giant's chests, but they revealed no magical wards upon them. It seemed likely that the chief or chieftess would have the keyes to the large iron keyholes. The old soldier headed south, scanning the room for magic.

As ordered, Donnell put down the chief's head (he couldn't hold it up for long, anyhow) and he followed the Colonel past the scene of the interrogation. Upon the walls were the giants' many trophies; some that included the weapons and armors of fallen foes. On the wall to the south of the fireplace was placed a square shield built in the dwarven fashion. To the Colonel's sight, it radiated the sturdy magic of a master craftsman's forge.









*OOC:*


A shield +1.







Kahru cautiously pulled aside the heavy curtain to the door to the south. The room was dark; empty except for a large fur-covered bed, a chest, a chamber-pot, and a woodpile.

The Colonel came to have a look. On the mantle above the fireplace, a long line of very subtle illusion caught his attention. It was so subtle, that he almost missed spotting it.









*OOC:*


Requires further investigation.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 14, 2022)

"There's something over here," says the Colonel pointing to the mantlepiece. "No, there."

He offers what *guidance* he can to anyone who investigates.

When that's done, he suggests there should be a keyring somewhere, for the chests.









*OOC:*


Guidance (+1d4) to anyone using investigation. THe Colonel would Help, but he's not trained; maybe if there are two investigators, that would be advantage +1d4.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 14, 2022)

Doc saw the fear in the young giant's eyes as he yielded; but it was naught as the tentacles ripped him apart. _Probably for the best. _He adjusted his hat and his poncho, re-lit his cheroot, took another hard pull from his flask, and headed toward Kahru and Colonel to the southern room, looking carefully as he entered the room.

As he here the Colonel call out about a suspicious mantlepiece, Doc walks up to it and fixes to put his full attention on it.









*OOC:*



Investigation Check: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = *24*
1D4 = [3] = *3*

27 with guidance.


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 14, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *"Da cellars?"* asked the giant, worried that he was trying the dwarf's patience, but dumb enough to not know how to do any better, *"Why, dey down da stairs, uv corse."*
> 
> His eyes grew wide as he slowly realised that his answers were annoying his questioners. He added, as if the thought was a brilliant one, *"Da stairs! Da stairs be near da kitchun!"*
> 
> ...



Kaligan takes the information that the giant has given and heads directly to the Sky Giant's room to search it and see what he can find there.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 14, 2022)

The illusion was a peculiar thing. Not only was the object on the mantle invisible, but it resisted being found by distracting the searcher's mind, making everything else seem more interesting than the empty, dusty mantle. Doc, who came to look, quickly figured out what was happening, as his attention wandered to the bed, then to the unlit kindling inside the fireplace - anywhere but the mantle that he had been asked to search.

To get through it, he humored the notion for a moment, pretending to search the stones of the chimney. Then, when his attention was no longer wandering, he reached onto the mantle and felt his hand touch leather. _Gotcha ya sneaky snake._

As Kaligan joined them in the room, Doc climbed down from the mantle holding what was now revealed to be a twelve-foot greatsword in a leather sheath.


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 14, 2022)

Kaligan looks around for things the others might not have looked for.  Writings or other indications of what the Sky Giants might have been up to, maps, etc.  He needs proof that Sky Giants were here.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 14, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> Kaligan looks around for things the others might not have looked for.  Writings or other indications of what the Sky Giants might have been up to, maps, etc.  He needs proof that Sky Giants were here.











*OOC:*


There is a chest - a footlocker. Otherwise nothing on display. If there is, indeed, a sky-giant around, it doesn't seem like (s)he leaves stuff out for the hill giants to get into. Perhaps implying a lack of trust.


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 14, 2022)

Kaligan checks to see if the footlocker is locked.  Hopefully it isn't, but if it is, he will need help to get it open.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 14, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> Kaligan checks to see if the footlocker is locked.  Hopefully it isn't, but if it is, he will need help to get it open.











*OOC:*


It is.


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 14, 2022)

Kaligan when the group is somewhat together, Kaligan says, "I really want to see what is inside the chest in the Sky Giant's room.  Do any of you have a gentle way to open the thing?  I'd rather not have to break it and risk damage to what is inside."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 14, 2022)

*"Umm."* answered Donnell, embarrassed to reveal it, *"I'm familiar with locks and have a set of picks, if you need me to."*

The sword and scabbard in Doc's hands had grown noticeably shorter while he stood inspecting it. It was now only nine feet long, and lighter, and was still shrinking.









*OOC:*


Donnell will work on the lock while we wait to see what @JustinCase Duvrael & @Steve Gorak Gimlak want to do. We are running low on time.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 14, 2022)

Doc took another pull as he put down the rapidly shrinking great sword. Reckon there's a draft in here somewhere.

Doc laughed a little, and then pulled out a small pick from his poncho and got down to helping Donnell with the lock.









*OOC:*



Lock picking w/ Thieves Tools: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = *24*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 14, 2022)

Donnell had chosen a pick that was not quite strong enough for the oversized lock's tumblers. When Doc came to help, he had bent the pick and was struggling to get it back out. He gratefully stepped aside, and Doc made quick work of the lock.

Inside, Kaligan was disappointed to find only inconclusive evidence to the sky-giant's involvement. There were two sacks, filled with sliced blue agate discs. These were often used as coins by cloud giants, or so he'd heard, but that might not be commonly understood. They were quite beautiful, and quite valuable, at least. The only other object in the chest was a folded cloak. It was giant-sized and made of fine fabric of yellow-and-gold. Certainly not of a style belonging to hill-giants, but circumstantial at best. These things _might_ do to convince authorities of cloud giant involvement, but then again, they might not.









*OOC:*


The two sacks of Sky-coins are probably worth about 2,000 gp.








Spoiler: Sky Agate "Coins"


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 14, 2022)

Kahru kept look out as the others searched to south room, checking that no further enemies would sneak in as the company found first an ensorcelled great sword, then a chest full of blue gems and a giants cloak.

“_May I?_” The Barbarian gazed at the twelve-foot greatsword the gun slinger had snagged from its perch, it was certainly of fine quality and its protection must indicate some further magics were involved, was it safe to test it now or leave it until they were not so pressed for time…


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 14, 2022)

Kaligan looks at the others and says, "I need these sky agates to show to the Lord when we return."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 14, 2022)

When Kahru picked up the greatsword, it was only about seven feet long and felt to be a perfect weight in his hands. To his surprise, It spoke to him, saying *"I am Waythe. It would be my pleasure to slay your enemies."*


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 14, 2022)

“_Waythe - you understand me?_” The northman was of course surprised to hear the greatsword speaking, even more so that it seemed to fit so perfectly into his hands. Still he had heard legends of such enchanted weapons, and this was certainly possessed of such a spirit “_I am Kahru Karavetra the Storm Bear,  I would be honoured to carry you in to battle - but tell me where is the one who wielded you before me?”_

Stepping back to get some space, the Barbarian zealot, swung the blade in a wide arc, testing its balance and speed, _attuning_ himself to its feel, becoming one with the parties newest companion …









*OOC:*


anyone object if I claim this treasure?


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 15, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> “_Waythe - you understand me?_” The northman was of course surprised to hear the greatsword speaking, even more so that it seemed to fit so perfectly into his hands. Still he had heard legends of such enchanted weapons, and this was certainly possessed of such a spirit “_I am Kahru Karavetra the Storm Bear,  I would be honoured to carry you in to battle - but tell me where is the one who wielded you before me?”_
> 
> Stepping back to get some space, the Barbarian zealot, swung the blade in a wide arc, testing its balance and speed, _attuning_ himself to its feel, becoming one with the parties newest companion …
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


I do not object. This is the Waythe.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 15, 2022)

Waythe seemed pleased to bond with Kahru. She spoke out loud, in a voice that sounded both feminine and metallic, but Kahru quickly found that if he directed his thoughts to her while holding her, that they could communicate silently. *"Thyffon of the Skyejotun left me hidden on the mantle, while he slipped off to the west. I do not know his purpose, but it was not to slay his enemies, or he would surely have taken me along! He must be involved in subterfuge."*

She said the word as if she thought of it as a curse.

*"Oh!"* she remarked as Kahru took a moment to wave her about, *"I seem to have missed your battle! What a terrible shame."*


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 15, 2022)

Doc looked at Kahru waving about his new toy, and purses his lips in a what passes for a grin. Reckon you're welcome to it, friend, but if you see any likker or smoke, pass 'em my way.

Then, seeing that Kahru's expressions betrayed a conversation Doc was not privy to, he added ... Not all voices keep ya company. Some keep ya up all night. Every spirit has wants. But some have .... needs.

Now, we goin' to get goin' before they come and get us?









*OOC:*



I know we have some injuries, etc. Looks like we have a few options-
a) Hole up for a short rest. Allow for a brief recharge and hit dice heal (Knowing that they will regroup and muster)
b) Keep moving 

If we keep moving, we might want to seek some high and defensible ground. Um, higher than the giants.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 15, 2022)

‘I’m sure there will be battle enough to come friend” the Barbarian Zealot thought in reply and knew that Waythe had heard him even without the spoken words.

”_yes I say we head back through the courtyard and return back to Lord Faldur, we have the Hill Giant Kings head - but I am no longer certain that was our true goal.

This sword is Waythe_“ Kahru raised the great sword for all to see “_she speaks with the voice of a warrior and says that a Sky giant named Thyffon was also here, before it snuck away - no doubt the bad ally the giant kid spoke of. There is powerful magic here, too powerful for just ogres and Hill Giants.

We need to rest, regroup and come back better prepared for whatever truely lurks here_”









*OOC:*


 I also have a staff to recover - hopefully


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 16, 2022)

Doc listens to the words of Kahru, extolling the virtues of this sword that speaks to him and promises him power. He is about to say something to Kahru, but stops. _I made my bargain, and I didn't listen to me. People got to get their own learnin', I reckon. _

Instead, Doc wrestles the rising voices in his head with another quick slug, takes a puff of his ever-present cheroot, and speaks out of the side of his mouth. Let's get movin' then. Ya lollygag, you end up dead.

He laughs. 

Well, deader.

Doc begins the walk to the courtyard. 









*OOC:*



Let's do it. We got a little money, a little info, a little magic, and... a severed head or two. Onward!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 17, 2022)

After the young giant answers, Gimlak says to the others: “He has answered me, do with him what you will”.

Regarding the choice of what to do next, Gimlak says: “My brethren are in the cellars. We should rescue them before we leave.”


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 17, 2022)

As Doc begins to walk toward the courtyard, he hears Gimlak speak. Doc stops and turns to Gimlak.

Listen up, Pilgrim. Don't you leave that Black hat to my justice. 

Doc pulls out his playing cards and casually shuffles them back and forth in his hands, before pulling out several cards with a flourish. Each card, in the flickering light, displaying pictures of the giants Doc had just killed screaming in agony.

These here are just the pictures. Their souls ... the souls are with the Sheriff. The Sheriff's justice is eternal, and without mercy.

Doc pauses for a second, and puts the cards away.

Now, let's deal with your kin, Pilgrim. I once brought justice to a rabbitman, you call 'em Hare And Gones, whose next-to-last words were, "Why are you closing the cellar, Doc? Did you know that cellar door are the most beautiful words I've ever heard?"

Doc looks at Gimlak again. The rabbit's last words were, "Why'd you kill me? I'm with you, but still dyin' alone." 

Now, let's go to that cellar. You lead the way, and peacemaker will provide cover. Not the high ground we wanna defend.









*OOC:*




Let's do this. CELLAR TIME!
@Kobold Stew @Tonguez @Maxperson @JustinCase


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 17, 2022)

With the young giant in tow, the group headed back toward the courtyard. Kahru carefully opened to door, and saw, to his dismay, that two ogres were standing under his tree. One tried pulling at the tree, but the roots were too strong. The other was holding an axe, and slowly calculating (with his ogrish brain) where to start chopping without felling the tree on the steading roof.



Spoiler: Map


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 18, 2022)

”_Bugger!_”
Kahru having resheathed the sword Waythe and strapping it to his back, made his way to the courtyard door - and the first thing he saw open opening it was an ogre with an ax about to cut into his tree of the Wooded Grove.
”_Not today!_” without thinking the druid-barbarian dashed forward and drawing his crossbow fired a bolt at the ogre with the ax, then tossing the crossbow aside drew Waythe and continued to rush the ogres by the outbuilding door “_it seems we have a battle afterall my friend_”…









*OOC:*


Light Xbow: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17 damage:1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 18, 2022)

Gimlak moves forward, his pace helped with his telekinetic abilities, and psionically stabs the mind of the ogre witht he axe.









*OOC:*


bonus action, uses telekinetic feat on himself to move extra 5ft
move to az36
action: cast mind sliver. DC 17 int save or 8 damage and next save before end of next turn at -1


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 18, 2022)

Doc gives a hard stare at Kahru rushing forward, sees Pilgrim joinin' him and adjusts his hat. _This posse is rarin' to bring the Sheriff what he wants. _

Doc focuses his wrath on the first ogre and fires twice.









*OOC:*



Doc moves AX35.
Bonus Action- Doc moves hex to first Ogre.

First shot, hex: 1D20+9 = [8]+9 = *17*
1D10+5 = [2]+5 = 7
1D6 = [2] =* 2*

Piercer reroll: 1D10+5 = [8]+5 = *13*


15 damage.

Second shot : 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = *11*
1D10+5 = [3]+5 =* 8*
1D6 = [4] = *4*


12 damage.

*Doc* AC14 HP 64/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 0/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 18, 2022)

_"Oh, what a fine day it is!"_ exclaimed Waythe exclusively to Kahru, _"We shall slay them together!"_

Kahru shot the further ogre before drawing the greatsword and charging toward them. The ogres looked around astonished. The one pulling at the tree had not brought any weapons, and the other only held an axe.

Gimlak stepped out and lifted himself forward while spiking the mind of the closer ogre, who shook his head, trying to clear it of its new brain-fog.

Doc followed and fired his pistol, making two dull thuds and piercing the ogres flabby flesh just ahead of Kahru arriving with his flashing greatsword held high.









*OOC:*


Kahru did 9 to Ogre2 (though doesn't "hand xbow" only do d6's?); Gimlak did 8 & Doc did 27 to Ogre1. I guess we're on *Round One*. Duvrael, Colonel, & Kaligan to go.








Spoiler: Rolls



Ogre1
dc17 Int Save: 1D20-2 = [12]-2 = 10


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 18, 2022)

Duvrael, who has spent the interlude catching his breath and picking a few choice bits of what passes for giant jewelry from the corpses littering the room, moves up to the young hill giant survivor.

*"Play your cards right and you'll be chief,"* the wizard says with a sly smile in the creature's own tongue. *"And with powerful allies like us, you can become the most legendary, the largest king your people will ever have had."*

Not waiting for the youngster's reaction, the yuan ti wizard moves away, towards the door.









*OOC:*


Sorry for my absence. 

I seem to recall the chieftess had some sort of necklace on her? Duvrael wants to take that or something similar. I can't regain spell slots unless we have rest (short or long) and I'm out of higher level spells, so Duvrael will be more careful for a while.

The giant lad is already intimidated, but perhaps Duvrael can persuade him to help us? 
Persuasion untrained: 1D20 = [2] = 2


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 18, 2022)

Duvrael had spent much of the time while others were exploring the rooms, working to get a necklace off the chieftess. It hadn't been easy - her head was enormously heavy and she was lying on the clasp. Eventually, he had achieved his goal, also finding a pair of keys on a string around her fat neck.

Time had not been made to try the keys on anything (most likely the chests in the north-east bedroom) when Kahru had opened the north door and charged out. Duvrael made a brief attempt to sway the young giant, and then moved northward with his snake familiar slithering along behind him.









*OOC:*


The giant will have to think on it. He doesn't think quickly.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 22, 2022)

*OOC:*


@Maxperson and @Kobold Stew to go if I can tear you away from 1D&D discussions!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 22, 2022)

*OOC:*


Apologies: for whatever reason, I missed that there were updates.  Cool magic sword: Colonel is uninterested, and is happy he helped find it.







The Colonel watches Kahru and his new blade, and smiles contentedly. He remembers the years he spent fighting with weapons, before he put them aside. It was a good feeling, he remembers, and he enjoys the vicarious satisfaction as his companion finds a new way forward. 

As they leave the large hall, trophies in hand, those up front begin attacking. Buy the time the Colonel reaches the door, he sees what they're fighting. Hardly seems worth it, given the slaughter they had just wrought, but it will be finished quickly. 

With a word and a gesture, the Colonel pulls searing flames down upon the already injures ogre. 









*OOC:*


DC18 dex or 3d8=13 radiant damage. 60' range.


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 22, 2022)

*OOC:*


 I'm sort of lost as to where I am.  Can I reach an Ogre?


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 22, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm sort of lost as to where I am.  Can I reach an Ogre?












*OOC:*











						(IC) Against the Giants PBP Group 2
					

Kaligan looks around for things the others might not have looked for.  Writings or other indications of what the Sky Giants might have been up to, maps, etc.  He needs proof that Sky Giants were here.  There is a chest - a footlocker. Otherwise nothing on display. If there is, indeed, a...




					www.enworld.org
				




Last map ...


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 22, 2022)

Kaligan moves quickly out of the building towards the ogres.









*OOC:*


I will move and dash to space BA 33


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 25, 2022)

*OOC:*



@FitzTheRuke 
are we waiting on anything else?


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 25, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


@Kobold Stew I believe.  Edit: Never mind.  He went.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 25, 2022)

*OOC:*


Just me. I had time earlier, but I blew it on OneD&D discussions. I'll get to it ASAP.


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 26, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just me. I had time earlier, but I blew it on OneD&D discussions. *I'll get to it ASAP*.











*OOC:*


 12......hours.....later(in Sponge Bob narrator voice)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 27, 2022)

Donnell stayed to guard the young giant prisoner as Kaligan dashed out the door and across the courtyard. The Colonel stood by the door, sending searing flames down on an ogre.

Both ogres roared and the more injured one picked up a club, while the other contented himself with his axe. They charged toward Kahru, swinging their weapons. The northman was thumped by the club, but managed to roll to the side, avoiding the axe.









*OOC:*


Sorry for the long wait. Busy week. Kaligan dashed & Colonel did 13 to Ogre1. Ogre1 did 12 to Kahru.








Spoiler: Rolls



Ogres
Ogre1 Club vs Kahru: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20 for 2D8+4 = [6, 2]+4 = 12
Ogre2 Axe vs Kahru: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 27, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Courtyard (Again)
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* Tree; *Visibility:* Dim (Growing Night); *Cover:* Walls; *Spells:* None





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 6/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 0/3 3/3 1/3 1/1 CD 2/2 WotS 4/5 MyS 0/1
*Doc* AC14 HP 64/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 0/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 17/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 0/3 2/3 0/3 0/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 62/68 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 1/3 1/1 SP 6/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 21/83 HD 9/9 THP 0/13 PP16 SSdc14 3/4 1/3 1/3 WS 0/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 5/7
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 0/42
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 30/76 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 0/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 0/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'
*Orcs* AC11 HP15ea PP10* (dead)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Ogres* AC11 HP59ea PP8*
-*Ogre1* 11/59; *Ogre2* 50/59


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*     








*OOC:*


Please audit my status-bar for your character. I've lost track.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 27, 2022)

Seeing the effectiveness of his attack, the colonel moves into the courtyard and again tries to pull down the searing flames.

The squire dogs his heels and releases an arrow at the second ogre (or the first, if he is still standing).









*OOC:*


Move to BB34.
Attack; Sacred flame: DC 18 Dex save or 3d8=17 radiant damage to Ogre 1.
Spells left: 2, 0, 3, 1, 1.
Hit Points 12/66 (see post 428).

Donnell moves to BB36.
Attack: 1d20+4=21 (hit), damage=2d6+2=11.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 27, 2022)

“Strike true Waythe!” Kahru weilded the sentient great sword and struck at the remaining Ogre, hoping to remove the obstacle between himself and his tree.
it took only a word to recover the staff and then they could be away…









*OOC:*


 did you give us Waythes stats? I googled Waythe so 



Spoiler



Great Sword +1, Damage 2d6+1, +2d6 v giants, knock prone DC 15


thus:
Waythe : 1D20+7+1 = [3]+7+1 = 11 for damage 2D6+2+1+2D6 = [4, 3]+2+1+[4, 1] = 15 DC 15 knock prone.

if Waythes stats are different or I stuffed up the maths, then happy to change

*Kahru* AC15 HP 21/83 HD 9/9 THP 0/13 PP16 SSdc14 3/4 1/3 1/3 WS 0/2 Rg 1/3 Stf 5/7 Waythe


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 27, 2022)

Kahru swung Waythe and the ogre went to block with his axe. Where Kahru expected the two weapons to impact, the sword instead bent slightly in his hand and slid along the axe's haft, ducking under the ogre's defense and slashing him along that arm. Then Waythe's cross-guard seemed to hook under the ogre's elbow, and Kahru pulled the weapon back. The ogre stumbled forward, but was able to keep his feet, crying out with a roar.

The other ogre raised his club overhead, but scorching fire rained down from above, as the Colonel prayed while moving out into the courtyard. The ogre fell in a smoking heap. Donnell followed, dragging the young giant behind him. He sent an arrow into the back of the stumbling ogre.









*OOC:*


Ogre1 is dead; Ogre2 took 15 from Waythe and 11 from Donnell.








Spoiler: Rolls



Ogre2
dc15 STR Save: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24
Ogre1
dc18 DEX Save: 1D20-1 = [11]-1 = 10


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 30, 2022)

Gimlak looks around to ensure no additional ennemies are showing up, then stabs at the mind of the remaining Ogre.









*OOC:*


 move: none
action: cast mind sliver. DC 17 int save or 9 damage and next save before end of next turn at -1


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 30, 2022)

Kaligan moves up to the second ogre and his sword bites into the ogre, drawing blood from two slashes.









*OOC:*


Attacks: 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13 
damage from two swings: 1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5  Two hits for 13 damage. 
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 57/76 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 6/8 DT 1/1 TK 0/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1  I updated HP. There was healing done at some point in an area effect for all those hurt.  I also used a few psionic dice and my telekinesis, so I took those down to the appropriate numbers


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 31, 2022)

Doc squints a little, and concentrates his vengeance upon the remaining black hat.









*OOC:*




Bonus Action: Doc moves hex to second ogre.

First shot, sneak attack (target engaged), hex: 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = *25*
1D10+5 = [1]+5 = 6
2D6 = [4, 5] =* 9*
1D6 = [2] = *2*
Piercer reroll: 1D10+5 = [1]+5 = 6


17 damage.

Second shot (no sneak): 1D20+9 = [15]+9 =* 24*
1D10+5 = [9]+5 = *14*
1D6 = [5] = *5*

19 damage.

*36 damage. 

Doc* AC14 HP 64/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 0/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2022)

Gimlak attacked the mind of the remaining ogre, then Kaligan moved in and slashed the brute with his sword. Finally, Doc fired two shots from his pistol and the ogre fell dead at Kaligan's feet.









*OOC:*


Fight's over. Grab the staff and hustle back to the kitchen, I assume?


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 2, 2022)

As both ogres were dispatched Kahru Rushed forward to embrace the tree saying the word that transformed it back into a Staff. He looked to see if the gate was still open, his Barbarian instinct was to be out and trust in the cover of darkness and the wilderness to protect them better than staying inside their enemies fortress.
“We have the kings head” he hissed at those behind him “let’s leave this place and head back to Faldurrs Cairn and rest the night there -here we will be hunted, outside we are hunters”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 3, 2022)

As if to accentuate Kahru's words, as the northman removed his tree from blocking the outbuilding's door, from inside came a loud snarling growl. Some creature within was aware that strangers were about, and was likely to warn (perhaps wake) others within.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 4, 2022)

"Lord Falldur awaits. I'll be the last to go. Donnell, take that head and stay up front." The colonel points towards the big gate through which the dire wolves had left, which he presumes is still open. 

If there's no obvious way out, he has another course of action to take.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 4, 2022)

The ogres had closed the north gate, but it was a simple thing to lift the bar (heavy though it was) and swing the massive door inward. Though Gimlak was loathe to leave the possibility of rescuing his kinsmen for another day, they had been missing for quite some time. One more day was unlikely to alter their fate.

*"Uff. What do we do with this one?"* asked Donnell, speaking of the giant youth. The squire could not make it far carrying the giant's head. He had to put it down every thirty feet or so and rest. It was impressive that he could lift it at all - it weighed more than he did.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 4, 2022)

*OOC:*


It is not the best uses of his remainin spells but the Colonel does have up to six castings of Levitate in him, whic should be worth ten minutes each -- we can attach a rope to the head and pull it along like a kite. Possibly in that time we could find a wagon to pull it in? Levitation and a rope was also the way the Colonel would have dealt with a closed barricade. There is still guards in the tower, he knows, and he has a plan for dealing with them with a spell slot too, if needed.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


 Additionally, if what needs to be done can be done in 5 castings/50 minutes, then we can cast Speak With Dead, and maybe learn something!


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 5, 2022)

“Get the youth to help carry the head” the Barbarian offered Donnell some advice, “slung between two it should be easy enough

Once we”re away far enough from the steadying we let it go”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 5, 2022)

It seemed cruel to Donnell to make the young giant carry his own father's head, but he had seen the heads of humans, an elf, and a dwarf that had adorned the walls of the giants' chambers. This was no time for sentimentality, in particular empathy for one's enemy. Donnell handed the head to the giant and extended the rope that was tied to the giant's wrists. It was awkward for the young giant to carry the head with his wrists bound, but not impossible. He tucked it between his elbows and carried it without complaint as Donnell led the way toward the gates.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 5, 2022)

Before they get to the gates, and in the presence of the giant captive if he wishes to hear the Chieftain's voice one last time, The Colonel casts Speak with Dead. Knowing the giant is an enemy, he hopes that flattery will guide the animating spirit. 

He asks:

1. What is the deed that you wish to be remembered for?
2. To whom would you want us to tell of your death?
3. How many giants did you rule in the end?
4. What was the treasure you kept from all others?
5. What was the secret you took to your grave?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 5, 2022)

Indeed, Gimlak didn’t want to leave his brethren in this forsaken place. However, he knew that if the rescue attempt failed due to his companions and him being somewhat spent from the day’s battle, the giants could seek vengeance on the dwarves. Better to come back refreshed another day, and maximize the odds of his kin escaping.

He laconically grunts his approval to the rest of his companions, and follows as they exit the compound.









*OOC:*


if needed, Gimlak could do a few castings of telekinesis to move the head about (10 minutes per casting, 1000 lbs max,  30 ft per round)


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 6, 2022)

Duvrael catches up with the others, holding up the keys he got off the chieftess' neck.

*"These will open that chest, back in the chief's room,"* he proclaims confidently. *"Not sure why a jotun thinks to need something locked away from his underlings, so maybe there's more than just giant rocks and stinky rags in there. When we get back, that's the first thing to check."*









*OOC:*


Just when I got back online, I got sick badly. So there went another week, sorry! I don't intend to drop out for so long again, but if I do, feel free to NPC my character to keep the game going.

So... we're going back to town instead of into the cellar? I see a lot of people going on about the former, but several posts again the latter was announced. I'm good either way, but I'll need a long rest to regain my high-level spell slots. 

*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 17/56 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 2/4 0/3 2/3 0/3 0/1


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 6, 2022)

Doc gives a slight nod. I'll make sure the way is clear is up ahead of varmints. I'll meet ya where the little lord is. Then he summons the powers of the Sheriff to lift him into the air and propel him forward on the path into the night so he gets some good distance before scouting ahead. 









*OOC:*



Doc cast Fly, goes ahead of the party to scout the terrain and the path out looking for ambushes. 
Moves ahead at 60' at a height of 30' for 10 minutes.

The Doc will scout ahead _stealthily_.
Stealth: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = *26*


*Doc* AC14 HP 64/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 *0*/2 Wls 0/4 Crs 1/1 PL 4/4 Wsp 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 6, 2022)

The group was still getting used to working as a team. While this first foray into the Steading had accomplished mixed results, they had just scored a major victory. Searching the cellars was an important goal, and nearly everyone had mixed feelings as to if they should be attempting it tonight, or if it could wait until morning.

But it was late, the fighting had been furious, and everyone was tired. Perhaps they could have gone on, or perhaps mistakes would have been made had they tried. At any rate, they began to work their way back into the hills, toward Lord Falldur's camp at Culligan Cairn.









*OOC:*


I will be back to deal with the Colonel's _speak with dead_.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 8, 2022)

The group moved through the gates and back into the hills. The Colonel wanted to question the giant then and there, but it made more sense to do it once they were safely away. It was not long before Cromby and Siersha (the two scouts that had been left in the hills to observe and report) found them.

Cromby laughed, *"I think I saw some smoke here'n there. Hawhaw! And none of ya look too bashed about. Was she plain sailing?"*

While some others discussed their plan to return to the cairn with Cromby and Siersha, Doc offered to scout the way and lifted into the air as if he had mounted a ghostly flying horse. He quietly clicked and he moved off at a moderately fast pace while leaning low as he passed over the nearest hill.

The Colonel took his moment to question the head that had once been Nosnra, Chief of the Hill Giants. He had the young giant hold up the head and he blew a wind into the slack jaw and asked his first question:

_"What is the deed that you wish to be remembered for?"_

The mouth quivered and then boasted, *::Eye once ate six horses unna knights who'd rode 'em!::*

_"To whom would you want us to tell of your death?"_

*::Emmeye dead? Haw!:: *he laughed without humour and added, *::Whoever ya tell, don't tell my wives! Dey will pick my bones an' squabble over da choicest cuts!::*

_"How many giants did you rule in the end?"_

*::I dunno, wuddaya want me ta count 'em? A bunch.:: *his jaw went slack and his eyes rolled.

_"What was the treasure you kept from all others?"_

*::Oh, I got a lotta treasure. A lot.::* he seemed as if he wanted to say more but ended with, *::Yoo'll never find it.::*

_"What was the secret you took to your grave?"_

As if he forgot who was asking, he answered, *::Eye'll never tell no one about my friend, Faramaug. Not Arlak's lacky. Not Snure. A treasure she is. A dragon. An' no one knows she's dere, unner da steading. No one'll evah know.::*


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 8, 2022)

Duvrael raises an eyebrow - a curious gesture he copied from the humans he was once sent to infiltrate.

*"A dragon? What kind?"*

The wizard quickly decides that whatever loot that dragon has, is infinitely more interesting than anything those brutish giants have. Some dragons are known to collect magical items and spellbooks!









*OOC:*


Not sure if any additional questions to the dead head are possible, but at the very least it is very in-character for Duvrael.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 8, 2022)

The chief's fat face scrunched up as if he suddenly realised that he was speaking to his enemies and he shouted at Duvrael, *::Eyeum not tellin' yoo nothin', Wizard!::*

Then the Colonel's spell ended and the head drooped lifeless once more.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 8, 2022)

*OOC:*


Hey, @Snarf Zagyg can I get a WIS (Survival) check from you?


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 8, 2022)

*OOC:*



@FitzTheRuke 

Survival Check: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = *4*


...ouch. The luck doth endeth. 

Not that it will make a difference, but going to use a past life on this...

Past Life Knowledge: 1D6 = [6] = *6*


So a *10*.


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 8, 2022)

Kaligan listens to what the chief says with great interest.  At the news that there's a dragon underneath, his eyebrows raise in surprise. "Well my friends, what do we do with THIS bit of information?"


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 8, 2022)

“_Dragon!_” The Barbarian quailed, he had never faced a dragon but knew the legends and did not relish meeting one in the company of giants “_it is a good thing we return to Faldurr and can better prepare for a dragon - Faramaug? And what were those other names? Arlalacky? and Snure? Does anyone recognise them?

there is more here than meets the eye” _Kahru wasnt the sharpest when it came to solving puzzles, but he was observant and could see peices, the sword Waythe had already told them there was powerful magic and sky giants involved - but what did it all mean?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 8, 2022)

Cromby whistled softly at the sight of the Chief's head, *"Well blow me down. That oughter do it! Siersha here will lead you back to the Cairn, an' much revelry to be sure! His lordship will be pleased. I will stay on look-out an' see how the giants take it."*

Siersha mounted her horse Ionn, and led the group along a different trail from the one that they had taken from the cairn to the steading. She rode slowly, but it was not an easy thing to follower her, in spite of her assurances that this was "an easier route in the dark, if a little longer."

Doc, who was flying ahead, found after ten minutes or so, that each hill looked much the same to him as the others. When he backtracked, he found no sign of his companions. It was only when he found the spirit of a drowned man floating over a murky pond that he was able to ask for directions. The spirit pointed him northward, which was not quite where he had expected the others to be, but he found them eventually.

When they arrived at the Culligan's Cairn just over an hour later, it appeared deserted, but soon they were confronted by two guards who stepped out from behind a rock. Siersha wished she could stay, but trusting that they would make a full report, she bid them goodnight and rode off into the darkness, to keep Cromby company while he watched the steading.

They were led into the cairn and Lord Falldur rushed to meet them. Though it was very late, the Lord appeared to have had no sleep. He greeted them excitedly saying, *"I am glad to see you have returned safely! I trust your bring me favorable news?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 12, 2022)

*OOC:*


@Kobold Stew @Tonguez @Maxperson @Steve Gorak @JustinCase Anyone want to chime in with some RP? (You don't need to type out your report if you don't want to. "X gives a full report" will do, with some highlights if you have any extra comments.) Otherwise we'll get on to a Long Rest.


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 12, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @Kobold Stew @Tonguez @Maxperson @Steve Gorak @JustinCase Anyone want to chime in with some RP? (You don't need to type out your report if you don't want to. "X gives a full report" will do, with some highlights if you have any extra comments.) Otherwise we'll get on to a Long Rest.



I will at some point today.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 12, 2022)

Gimlak summarizes the days's events. He adds laconically "We need to go back tomorrow to free those enslaved by the giants "


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 12, 2022)

The Colonel saves his last casting of Levitation so that young Donnell can bring in the Giant's head like a grotesque kite. He clicks his heels, and stands at parade rest when he delivers his report. (In his mind, Lord Falldur is not his commanding officer, and he owes him no more than this.)

Following Gimlak's initial report, describing the successes they had at the Steading, the Colonel stresses the need to return immediately, supporting Gimlak's summary. 

"We know there are prisoners, and more giants, beneath the fortress. In addition, we have evidence that the hill giants had allies -- possibly ones more powerful for themselves. While the success, capped by Donnell's slaying of the Chief, is sifgnificant, the job is not yet done. We mean to return once we have been resupplied. Sir."


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 12, 2022)

Kahru watched to see how Falldur reacted to the presentation of the giants head, a large and gruesome trophy likely to stir things up back at the Giants Steading.
As they settled he checked the condition of both Waythe and his Staff of the Wooded Grove, cleaning and buffing as needed. Then he asked the staff to grant him some Good berries, offering a peice of the juicy fruit to each of his companions.

After Gimlak and the Colonel gave their summary the Barbarian zealot made sure to inform Lord Falldur that there was a Cloud giant in league with the hill giants but he had escaped, also that a dragon was hidden beneath the Steading so any boon that could be provided against dragons would be welcome.

“_The dead king also gave the names Snure and Arlacky_” Kahru reported to the local Lord “_have you heard those names before?_”


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 12, 2022)

The Colonel listens to Kahru, and hopes his face doesn't blanch too much at the mention of the names, which he had made a point of omitting from his official report. _Good fighter; needs discipline_, the Colonel thinks.


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 13, 2022)

Kaligan waits until he can find Lord Falldur alone and approaches him.  

"My Lord, I believe that what you feared has come to pass.  I questioned one of the hill giants who said that they had a sky giant ally and directed me to his room.  In that room we found bags of sliced blue agate, which sky giants use as money, as well as a sword that spoke to us saying that it was left hidden in that room by the skyejotun Thyffon."  

Pausing for a moment, Kaligan reaches into his pack and pulls out the bags of sliced agate to show Lord Falldur.

"I did not see a sky giant personally, but I don't think the hill giants were smart enough to pull off a subterfuge with this amount of detail.  Perhaps they would make a false claim of sky giant allies, but the sliced agate and magic sword seem beyond them.  They were...........................not smart."

Kaligan sighs and looks down at the floor for a moment.  Then he raises his head and awaits Lord Falldur's response.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 13, 2022)

Lord Falldur's joy at seeing Chief Nosnra's head was soften by his concern about Gimlak's people. It was bolstered by the Colonel's report, and somewhat shattered by Kahru's name-dropping to which he responded, *"Snurre Ironbelly is the King of Charring Hall, home of the Fire Giants. I do not know who Arlaky is, but it seems more likely to me that you mean Arnak. Thane Arnak commands the Stone Giants of Howling Craig."*

Later, when Kaligan had a moment to give his private report, Lord Falldur sighed and replied, *Fire. Stone. Now Cloud Giants. I have heard the name Thyffon. Prince of Castle Volare. A cloud giant, yes. Has a reputation as stern and aloof, but I can't see why he'd involve himself with anyone as low on their Ordening as Nosnra and his thugs. Perhaps Snurre convinced him."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 14, 2022)

Though the reports were worrying, the physical presence of Nosnra's head had the soliders of the cairn alive with celebration. Despite his reservations, Lord Falldur took the opportunity to share three bottles of wine with the victors and his officers. They were his last, but he could think of no better opportunity to uncork them.









*OOC:*


I assume you take a long rest. Let me know if your character spends much time in celebration or not (I'm not mean enough to punish you for it, but fluff-wise, you may feel it in the morning!)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 14, 2022)

As a representative of the Dwarves, Gimlak took 1 drink during the early part of the celebration. He however was not in a mood to celebrate. His brethren were held captive, and he retired early to meditate and prepare mentally for the fights tomorrow.









*OOC:*


Not sure if matters, but Gimlak's side quest was to discover the fate of the dwarven party. I believe that has been acheived. Maybe we can level up? ;-)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 15, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Not sure if matters, but Gimlak's side quest was to discover the fate of the dwarven party. I believe that has been acheived. Maybe we can level up? ;-)











*OOC:*


It _does_ matter, but I would say that it is only _partly_ achieved. You have a pretty good idea where they are, but you have yet to confirm it. I would say that you are _close_ to a level-up, yes, but not quite yet.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 15, 2022)

Duvrael keeps himself apart from the report and the festivities. The wizard is more concerned with refreshing his spells, preparing those he thinks might be useful considering the circumstances they know of -- and those they do not, but can reasonably expect.

He does not drink a single drop of alcohol, wanting to be as sharp as possible. All it takes to learn this lesson was one spell turned horribly wrong on a hungover morning when he was only just an apprentice; ever since the yuan ti, never a big fan of alcohol in the first place, has not drank more than one glass a month.

Lastly, Duvrael meditates as he has done every morning since learning the secrets of divination, and the magic grants him insight in two moments that will happen during the day. The details are confusing; he knows that only when the precise moment occurs he will recognize it, and not before.

*"Ready,"* he confirms after these ritualized routines.









*OOC:*


Rolling new Portents for today! 

Portents: 
1D20 = [18] = *18*
1D20 = [17] = *17*

As before, feel free to use one of those rolls in your IC posts!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 15, 2022)

Gimlak prepares for the day ahead. He summons his companions and bolsters them low grumbling meditative trance 









*OOC:*


inspiring leader, everyone gets 13 temp hp, including Donnel if he comes


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 15, 2022)

The Colonel wakes and leaves the enclosure to stand beneath the open sky in the predawn light. He begins his prayers, which are accompanied by some low rumbling, in the ground as the earth shakes. He wants to go back, to finish the examination of the steading. To learn what lies underneath. He returns to the palisade, and stops to chat briefly with the guards. After giving them permission to stand at ease, he notices with some surprise that Donnell is with them as well. He had apparently got up early, too -- a good sign given the drinking he had been partaking in the previous evening. 

"We'll be heading back to the Giant's fortress soon. You're coming with us." His voice doesn't make the last sentence a question, though of course Donnell is not formally under the Colonel's orders and is free to stay. "You made a good showing of yourself, lad. Let's keep it up."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 16, 2022)

In the morning, Doc was mysteriously missing. No guard had seen him leave the cairn, though one reported that they thought they saw a man in silhouette standing on a nearby ridge. That man had been similar in appearance to Doc, but taller (and his hat was larger and shaped differently). A wind had blown through, and the guard had glanced away for a moment to secure his cloak, and when he looked back, the man was gone.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 16, 2022)

Donnell was secretly nursing a terrible headache and was perhaps, still a little drunk, but he nodded and told the Colonel, *"Yessir!"*

And he was ready to go when the time came.


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 18, 2022)

Kaligan is both relieved that the strange and well, scary Doc was gone AND worried that a powerful ally against the giants would no longer be with them.  

Looking around at his companions, Kaligan asks, "*Do we head back and seek out the dragon?*" secretly hoping that the answer is no.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2022)

The news that the Hill Giants were, it seemed, allied with Stone, Fire, and Cloud Giants was terrible enough. The idea that Nosnra could have somehow side-stepped ages of animosity between dragons and giants to have a dragon ally was near to unthinkable. 

*"I'm afraid that it must be done."* stated Lord Falldur, *"At least to prove that it is not true. Gods willing."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 18, 2022)

The Colonel is set to go.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2022)

Siersha and Cromby had held an eight-hour shift watching the Steading, and had returned an hour before dawn. Both were sleeping now, but Lord Falldur explained that their report had told of some activity just after the group had left. The alarm gong had sounded, giants had moved about with torches and lanterns. A single giant had gone northward, with two dire wolves.

Eventually the giants had set two piles of bodies on fire, outside each of the courtyard gates. Lord Falldur doubted that either pile would hold the body of the chief, his wife, or their children, who ought to have had a larger, more formal funeral. More likely the bodies of lesser occupants. Orcs, ogres, and lesser hill giants.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 18, 2022)

"Our destination remains the same. We go in, and this time we go down. There may be reinforcements coming, but we aim to stay ahead of them. It's possible they may be so busy that they might not even be manning the tower right now. Still iour approach should be careful." 

The Colonel considers the practicalities of a funeral for a headless leader. The whole thing must be so demoralizing for them. That can only be to our advantage. "There may be no clear new leader yet. That too will be to our benefit."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2022)

Nine hours after they had returned to Culligan's Cairn, the group set out for the steading once more. They had had six hours, or so, of sleep, food, and had sharpened their weapons and mended their armors. Lord Falldur's watcher-scouts were between shift changes, and though a guide was offered, the group were confident that they now knew the way through the hills.

They were making good time along the main route, keeping a watchful eye out for trouble, when the Colonel and Donnell reached the top of the next hill. At each hill, the first one up would stay low, and look over the rise for trouble surrounding area. Here, they spotted for the first time, still a mile away, a castle floated in the air, not far from where the steading would be (though it was still out of sight below the hills).

This was a surprising and concerning sight. But what was more immediately concerning was an eagle, whose wingspan must be a hundred feet or more, was flying over the hills in an expansive circle. 

And it had a giant riding its back.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 18, 2022)

Kahru was not one to turn down the offer of festivities and though they would be returning to steading the next day he took the offer of sweet drink and rousing song before finding somewhere to relieve himself and then a blanket for the night, one he was happy to share with a willing companion.

He was disturbed early next morning, by_ a cold and eerie prickling of his skin, like the passing of an unnatural breeze_. So awakened he rose and sought out water to bathe in and more to drink, hopefully washing the taste of the previous night out of his mouth and eyes. A good wash and a good run would help the zealot refocus his mind before he called upon the Storm Bear for guidance, and communed with the spirits. Stone, Fire and Cloud Giants plus a dragon, how were they suppose to prepare for that? - especially now with _one damned soul down_.

Nine hours after they had returned to Culligan's Cairn, the group set out for the steading once more, The barbarian-druid took a flank, scouting wide to ensure their perimeter was safe while the Colonel and his squire took the lead.

It was not long after the Colonel that Kahru spotted the circling eagle, there the barbarian stopped and dropped low, looking then to see what the Colonel signalled back to them…









*OOC:*


 sorry for not responding earlier, hopefully now caught up. Going to be making some spell changes post long rest. Do we have a plan?


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 19, 2022)

Duvrael patiently waits for the Colonel and Donnell to report their findings. 

*"I was hoping we wouldn't encounter storm giants yet,"* he whispers. 

*"Looks like a scout. We could try diplomacy, although I'm not sure it's willing to talk. They're smarter than those hill giants, so don't think you could fool them easily."*









*OOC:*


I'm assuming they report back immediately; if not, disregard Duvrael's reaction.

I hope we can parlay. How do we draw its attention in a non-hostile way?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 20, 2022)

The Colonel's hear sinks when he sees the flying Cloud Giant. 

"What have we done?" the storm cleric asks of no one in particular. He coughs. When Duvrael speaks, the Colonel answers, "I can draw his attention and make it clear I am unarmed, if we want to try to parlay. I am no diplomat, but if we want to make contact..." he turns and looks back at the sky, "...we have about half a mile. Two-thirds. If not, we should hide."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2022)

*"Who is coming?* asked Waythe of Kahru, *"If it is your enemies, I shall help you to slay them!"*

Kahru felt a strong urge to draw his new sword, and it excited him.


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 20, 2022)

"*Well, this is hard proof of sky giants, unfortunately.*" says Kaligan with a frown.  *"How do we fight that?"*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 20, 2022)

"Do we want me to try to see what it wants?" asks the Colonel.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 20, 2022)

Duvrael nods, holding his staff at the ready should the giant and the eagle prove to be an immediate threat.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 20, 2022)

The iron tang of blood was in Kahru‘s mouth as Waythe spoke of slaying their common enemies. The barbarian zealot felt the rush of excitement stirring within and it was all he could do to keep from transforming into a giant eagle himself and rushing forth to tear the giant rider from the sky.

but the Colonel was suggesting some other plan and druid dug his fingers into the grass around his feet, seeking the calming effect of the green growing leaves.

”_we will slay many giants_” he promised the long sword “_but first we wait for the Colonels sign, be ready my friend_…”


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 20, 2022)

"Attempt at Parley. Very Well," The Colonel slings his shield on his back, and holds his hands open and apart. As always, he carries no weapons, and he wears no helmet, so the older man's harried face can be seen. "Stay low, lad," the Colonel says to Donnell. And the Colonel begins to rise. 

20' per round; 200' per minute. If the Giant is coming their way, The Colonel intends to match him for altitude. and hover there. If he is not noticed, he causes earth tremors below him and can make his voice three times as loud as it normally is. 

"I'M WONDERING IF I MIGHT HAVE A MOMENT OF YOUR TIME."









*OOC:*


Air Genasi get a free casting of Levitate, plus some T/huaumaturgy effects.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 20, 2022)

Amblin' down the path, Doc catches up to the group and stares up the Colonel far up in the sky approaching the giant. Looks like the Colonel got himself in a fix. Well, I always say ... to air is human, but to forgive? That's for fools.

Seeing the confused looks on their faces, Doc gives a half-shrug. Sheriff took me to task. Apparently, the Big Hat didn't much like the quality o' my mercy- said I was giving a little too much quarter, not giving him what he was due. Reminded me o' my ... place in the grand scheme o' things.

Doc flashes a grin and readies his spectral peacemaker.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2022)

When the Colonel came upon the Cloud Giant, they were sufficiently far away from the rest of the group that if the giant had attacked, the Colonel would have had to fight alone.

But the giant nodded and indicated a nearby hilltop for them to land and parlay. He raised and then planted an enormous lance and slid gracefully off his fancy eagle-saddle, while the eagle stood by eyeing the colonel as if he might make a quick snack.

*"I, Prince Thyffon of Castle Volare, will grant you your moment, small one."* he said with an air of pompous magnanimousness.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 20, 2022)

As the Colonel descends, he makes a low bow, standing up only when his feet are once again bearing his own weight.

"Your Royal Highness," he begins. "Your majestic presence is indeed an honour here, even as it is unexpected. I had thought only Hill Giants lived here. There are slaves, held captive below the the steading of the Hill Giant, whose freedom and release is long overdue." (He speaks in the singular, since I don't know if the others are present.)


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 20, 2022)

*OOC:*


How far away is that hilltop from the rest of us?


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 20, 2022)

Kahru watched the eagle descend, noting its form and motion perhaps a new beastform to add to the Moon Druids repertoire.

As he watched he moved seeking to draw closer to the hilltop the giant had chosen for the parlay. The zealot could still feel Waythes eagerness to kill exciting hIs blood, stealth for now but perhaps soon would come the chance to slay...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How far away is that hilltop from the rest of us?











*OOC:*


I guess it depends on if you followed or stayed put. Though he had the benefit of avoiding the terrain, the Colonel wasn't flying very fast and the Roc did more advancing than he did (four times as much). So I'll say about 400 feet if you followed but did your best to stay hidden (what I assume to be the most ideal compromise). Let me know if you wanted to keep up and be seen (or stay behind and be very safe).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2022)

*"If it is Thyffon,"* said Waythe to Kahru, having guessed as much from following the northerner's surface thoughts, *"Don't give me back to him. It has been years since he has used me to slay his enemies. He is no coward, but he has taken to boring acts such as 'diplomacy' and 'ruling'. He now has others to do his slaying for him."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2022)

Thyffon smiled at the Colonel, but it was not a friendly smile. He said, *"Freeing slaves? A noble goal, I am sure. But I do not think that is why you are here. Or am I mistaken that you are part of the company that took Chief Nosnra's fat head?"*


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 20, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on if you followed or stayed put. Though he had the benefit of avoiding the terrain, the Colonel wasn't flying very fast and the Roc did more advancing than he did (four times as much). So I'll say about 400 feet if you followed but did your best to stay hidden (what I assume to be the most ideal compromise). Let me know if you wanted to keep up and be seen (or stay behind and be very safe).











*OOC:*


I would not have followed since I had no idea he would attempt to talk and thought he would return


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> I would not have followed since I had no idea he would attempt to talk and thought he would return.











*OOC:*


Eight hundred feet, then.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 22, 2022)

Duvrael decides against using a spell at this time, preferring to save his magic for when he really needs it. Instead, he start strolling, for all appearances without a care, towards the hilltop. 

The wizard tries to keep mostly under the cover of trees and large rocks, but does not go out of his way to remain completely unseen. The giant and the bird are too far off to consider him an immediate threat, he reckons, so he allows himself a gentle walk.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 23, 2022)

Thyffon glanced past the Colonel as Duvrael began to ascend the hill, but was unconcerned. *"Well, what say you?"* he demanded of the Colonel, *"Do you admit to violence against Giant-Kind?"*


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 23, 2022)

Doc hunkers down with the rest of the earthbound posse. He didn't much care for the rectifyin' the Sherriff gave him, and briefly thought about taking his frustrations out, but thought better of it and pulled his hat down low and waited, puffin' on his cheroot.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 23, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Thyffon smiled at the Colonel, but it was not a friendly smile. He said, *"Freeing slaves? A noble goal, I am sure. But I do not think that is why you are here. Or am I mistaken that you are part of the company that took Chief Nosnra's fat head?"*



"I have spoken the truth to you, your Royal Highness. The oaf was a slaver, cruel and contemptible, and he received what he deserved. There can be no allegiance with those who would hold others in captivity and those, like ourselves, who prize independence. And there can be no obligation to such, without embodying the fault itself."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2022)

Thyffon laughed and replied, *"A cruel oaf he most certainly was! In fact, I do not fault you for taking his head. Violence is returned upon the violent. I am not interested in this 'alliance of giants' and I told Nosnra so. You may free your captive allies without my interference. I have simply come to search for my sword, which I believe you may have taken from my guest room while I was speaking with the Stone Giants."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2022)

"Thank you for your permission," he says, humbly. "The capacious concerns Your Highness deals with far exceed my limited experience," the Colonel begins, bowing his head. He looks up before continuing. "I know nothing of this alliance of which you speak, but am astounded that any would think someone as great as yourself, who commands the sky and all that fly (praise be the Storm and Cloud), would traffick with those who live amongst rocks."

The Colonel is hoping to play off some presumed kinship between the his air genasi heritage and this giant, and there's some scorn in his voice as he talks about the hill giant. He'll happily listen to anything further the king has to say on the subject.

He keeps his open hands apart.

"I carry no weapons. Haven't needed them in years. We did not stop all the slavers, though. They would be of a size that might presume to use your majesty's blade."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2022)

*"I sometimes feel more of a kinship with the creatures of the sky, indeed."* admitted the cloud giant while running a hand across his eagle's feathers, *"Than I do with those giants who are low on the Ordening."*

But his face grew angry when the Colonel suggested that someone else might have taken his sword, *"Come, come. No giant lived who could have taken the sword. She he will change shape to suit her wielder, and she's likely to side with the victor after a battle. I know your company has her. If not you, then one of the others."*


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 24, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *"If it is Thyffon,"* said Waythe to Kahru, having guessed as much from following the northerner's surface thoughts, *"Don't give me back to him. It has been years since he has used me to slay his enemies. He is no coward, but he has taken to boring acts such as 'diplomacy' and 'ruling'. He now has others to do his slaying for him."*




“_I will not give you back_” Kahru gave a wordless assurance to the long sword Waythe as he continued forward drawing nearer to the parlay point where he could see the giant prince and the colonel locked in the rituals of diplomacy. 400 feet and getting closer, the Barbarian zealot strained to hear the words being exchanged, whilst feeling the Long swords continuing urging.

“_I promise to carry you into battle, but perhaps there is another way._” Kahru was no diplomat, but he also had no quarrel with the sky jotun 
“_Waythe_, _You say Thyffon calls on others to do his slaying for him? tell me is he a fair master to those who offer their oath to him?”_


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> “_Waythe_, _You say Thyffon calls on others to do his slaying for him? tell me is he a fair master to those who offer their oath to him?”_



*"Yes. He is stern but fair."* the sword answered, understanding where this was heading, *"He is not to be crossed, but will keep his word."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2022)

The Colonel looks up at the giant, as if considering something. The old man shrugs.

"There were weapons and other valuables our group liberated from the hill giants. The shield on my back was one; I cannot say if your blade was among them, but it may have been. With your permission, my companions can present themselves to your royal self. Or if it is to your liking your highness may join us at the cospe over there. It is one to me; there are too man blades in this world that fall into the wrong hands."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2022)

*"Let us invite your friends to join us here. I would meet the slayers of Nosnra."* Thyffon said, sure of his own safety but keeping to his advantageous position.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2022)

Dismissed, the Colonel bows and walks away, not turning until he is partway down the hill. Only then does he see Kahru, whom he walks towards. 

For a moment, the Colonel feels relief, that he had gotten out of that situation against all probability.

As he reaches Kahru, the Colonel, says quietly, "His Majesty is looking for his sword. Perhaps you've seen it." Statement, not a question. He raises his hand, as a signal to the others, and is prepared to stand with Kahru if need be. 

"Do you want to wait for us all to approach the King?" he asks.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 25, 2022)

“_I will speak to him about the sword_” the northman nodded when the Colonel came by, casting only a quick glance back to see where the others were should they need to react.

He had considered taking on the giant eagles form and flying to the giants hilltop, a flashy display of power which would build kinship with the sky born, but the thought passed quickly, the simple approach was often best.
.
“_Lord Thyffon_” he called in the common language of giants as he drew closer to the towering sky jotun. “_I am Kahru Karavetra, Chosen of the Storm Bear Totem. Forgive me if I speak out of turn, I am a warrior, not a speechmaker._”

Kahru was tall for a human but his head barely came to the giants knee and he strained to look up and up at Thyffons expression. Nor was he sure of the protocol of such things -was it proper to kneel in acknowledgement? Making himself even smaller seemed absurd and besides his northern pride   churned against the sentiment so in the end he remained upon his feet.

_Waythe is here also” _Kahru admitted bringing the still sheathed sword before him, the pommel gripped firmly in both his hands, the blade down and chape resting on the ground. It was a gamble Kahru knew, he was anticipating the swords protest, but he was committed now and taking a breath he acted  “_she speaks to me and has told me that you are a fair Master and brave Ruler of your people.  But Waythe longs for battle, Lord Thyffon, you know her nature is to slay the enemy, she does not want to be hung unused on a great mans hip or rested on his mantle._

_So I offer myself Great Prince, I will give you my oath and my pledge. _
_If you Prince Thyffon allow me to wield the sword Waythe in your stead. I pledge myself to slay the enemy in your name and to defend those you would protect. I will be your sword arm for as long as you will have me.”_


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 25, 2022)

Seeing what appears to be a situation developing up ahead, Doc begins to increase his pace in order to get everything in range.

Just in case.









*OOC:*



Doc is moving with all due haste to get within shooting range, then will slow to a mosey.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 26, 2022)

Thyffon smiled at Kahru's oath and answered, *"I would have you, Kahru Karavetra. As I assume that you would like to complete your task here before entering my service, I would charge you with one quest while you are here: That is, find out if there is any... outside influence to this Alliance of Giants. I do not trust it, but I have found no proof. Chief Nosnra did not mastermind it, of course, but I do not believe that Thane Arnak, Jarl Grugnur, nor even King Snurre came up with it entirely on their own. There must be some other force at work here. If I believed that this was all for the glory of giant-kind, well, perhaps then I would join them and utterly crush the world of the small-folk. But I do not."*

He ran his fingers through his eagle's feathers until he found a loose one, and he plucked it free. Then he blew on it while chanting a sound that resembled raining hailstones. Finally, he reached down and gave it to Kahru and said, *"When you have found proof that outside forces are at work, this feather will lead you to my Castle, wherever it may be. Bring proof to me there, and you will begin your true service then."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 26, 2022)

Gimlak questions the Colonel when he returns and watches Kahru head to the giant. He is patient, waiting for events to unravel.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 26, 2022)

"No fighting yet. The giant wants his sword back. Kahru is asking to keep it, I believe."


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 27, 2022)

Accepting the eagle feather from the Sky Jotuns hand, Kahru felt a mixture of excitement, relief and trepidation. He had not expected Lord Thyffon to accept his pledge so readily but the Prince seemed to be both shrewd and honorable and though he had been done for the sake of a talking sword, Kahru had been sincere and would fulfil the oath. Nonetheless the barbarian zealot did wonder just what service to the giant prince might mean for his future, it did seem that Lord Thyffon bore no love for the small-folk.

“yes Lord Thyffon” Kahru nodded when his mission was explained “I have felt in my gut that things here are not as they appear on the surface. Though my reason in coming was to hunt the ogres and raiders who harrass my homelands, I will go with my companions now and seek the proof you need. Is there anything further?”

Once Thyffon was finished with him the barbarian-druid secured the giant eagle feather to Waythes scabbard and then still bearing the sword took his leave and returned down the hill to rejoin the Colonel and the others. He explained to them Thyffons assignment and the concern that there was an outside force influencing the lords of Jotun-kind and stirring them war.

”_Colonel, this is no longer a simple head taking raid, do we have a plan?_”…


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 27, 2022)

Duvrael does not mind the barbarian quickly outpacing him. He does not increase his speed, although he does go over his prepared spells in his head in case this gathering takes a wrong turn.

_Banishment_, probably. That will keep the jotun away for long enough, probably. _Invisibility _if it is likely none will survive except those who are cunning.

It seems it will not come to that, the wizard realizes as he watches Kahru return from his talk with the sky giant with both the sword and his hide. 

When he reaches the Colonel and the barbarian, Duvrael suggests, *"We will look for clues in the steading first. Rarely do troublemakers leave no trace of their meddling, and the hill giants are too stupid to erase evidence of being bribed or coerced into something that puts them at risk."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2022)

Prince Thyffon was interested in meeting the group, and he lingered after dismissing Kahru to have a brief word with each of them. He was clearly gathering information, though if he had any purpose beyond his own amusement, he kept it to himself.









*OOC:*


We don't have to RP all of it out if you don't want to, but I'd like to know if anyone remains hidden. I assume that Doc moseys up, and he'll talk to Duvrael. what about @Maxperson Kaligan and @Steve Gorak Gimlak? Do you introduce yourselves?


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 27, 2022)

Kaligan walks up and joins the others.  If the Sky Prince wishes to meet me, I'm certainly not going to give offense by refusing.  When Kaligan reaches the Sky Prince, he bows with respect and then waits for the prince to speak first.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 27, 2022)

Gimlak walks with the others. Ceremoniously, in a practiced manner, he bows slightly and nods his head respectfully, but as an equal. He does not kneel; this is not meant as an affront, it is simply due to Gimlak's status. ''Greetings, I am Gimlak Silverbeard, Son of Torbin, King under the Mountains. This discussion with you is most welcome.''


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2022)

The cloud giant spoke briefly with each member of the company. It was clear that he was very intelligent and had a keen interest in many subjects. However, it was also apparent that he was extremely arrogant. Still, he was essentially polite, and he did not press for any details that anyone withheld from him.

He took a particular interest in Doc, who he said had "winds that flitted about (him) that were not of the natural world".

When he was done, he told them, *"I will return now to Castle Volaire and will depart immediately. I warn you: While I have not chosen to ally myself with these giants, they are of the Ordening, and therefore I will be obligated to defend them if they are assaulted in my presence. I suggest that you wait until the Castle is over the horizon before you come into conflict with any giant."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2022)

The Colonel is pleased that this parlay has not led to bloodshed. That's rare in his experience, especially since he had not been fully forthright initially. 

"We are pleased to have met you, your Majesty, and we understand," he says, bowing.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> ”_Colonel, this is no longer a simple head taking raid, do we have a plan?_”…



The Colonel shrugs. "We have information, but no evidence. When the sky castle is gone, I suggest we return to the hill giants, and make our way to the basement. I don't think this encounter changes any of that. What it does do, though, is make us aware of a larger issue, that we will be more alert to as we proceed."


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 29, 2022)

_Oh for a skald or a lore master right now _Kahru thought as his gaze swept down towards the steading and he wondered just what might be going on there. Nosra‘s death would no doubt sow chaos throughout the giant inmates and, as with Thyffon, expose cracks in there alliances. 
The steading would be on high alert and who knew what was happening with any slaves and their guards in the basement - not to mention that there was a dragon somewhere nearby too. 

Perhaps as they presented themselves to the Sky Jotun one of others might dare to ask about what they might expect to find. Having already gained a boon, he did not want to push his luck and go back and ask himself.

”_so are we waiting for nightfall and returning via the kitchens?_” the Barbarian-druid had expected that the basement would still be their target and the orcs had told them where the door could be found. “_Lord Thyffon should be gone over the horizon by night and the remaining giants may not expect us to go that way- like dogs to their own vomit. 

We must insist on stealth though - and discipline so no one of us exposes our position and brings the whole fortress down on our heads_”

,


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 29, 2022)

"High alert but understaffed. And grieving, some. We can work with that," agrees the Colonel.


----------



## Maxperson (Sep 29, 2022)

After the giant is back in his castle and it is moving away, Kaligan looks around at his companions.  *"My friends, if there are a good number of giants left alive in there, they will probably be very alert for another raid.  Do we have a plan for getting inside should that be the case?"*


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 29, 2022)

*"Invisibility always helps,"* Duvrael suggests, glad to have his full spell repertoire back and ready to cast.









*OOC:*


What happened to the hill giant youngster that carried the chief's head? Potentially it can help us out with a distraction.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 29, 2022)

Doc was a little uncomfortable with the attention of the Tall Hat; he was still a little put out when folk thought he was the one out of place. Doc was always right where he needed to be. _Stranger in a strange land. Reckon they haven't looked in a mirror._

He listened with half an ear to the suggestions of his compatriots. Finally, he puts in his two bits.

There's two types in the world. Those with weapons and the will to use 'em. And those who dig holes to meet the Sheriff. I'm figuin' that we got the weapons, and we give those ... giants ... the shovels.

After that he settles into his usual stillness, confident that the group's collective thirst will eventually overcome the sense of safety, and allow Doc to right the ledger with the Sheriff.









*OOC:*



Good with stealth, invisibility, or waiting until night. Recommend doing the temporary hit points again before we enter.

Also, let's settle on a place to go to first- maybe free the dwarven prisoners that we heard about?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 2, 2022)

“I agree that we should go to the kitchens to free the slaves. Once that is done, we will be free to clear the fortress. Now come close, and let us focus on the task at hand.”

Gimlak starts his strange guttural song that bolsters the entire group.









*OOC:*


use of inspiring leader feat, everyone has 13 temp hp


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 2, 2022)

‘If we move under cover of darkness, I can call the spirits to let us _pass without trace_ as we go through the kitchens” Kahru mused, remembering how the advantage was squandered in their earlier infitrations. “_Then perhaps the wizard Duvrael can use invisibility to scout ahead and see what lies down the stairs to the basement.  If we are to find you’re dwarf-mates Gimlak, we need to see what lies ahead of us. Does anyone else have the ability to scout forward into an enemy camp?

I can perhaps call  on the spirit of the bat or some creeping insect”









*OOC:*


I agree on entering the basement via the kitchens. 
Using nightful and stealth to scout our way forward without alerting the giants? Find the dwarf prisoners, then our individual missions?





_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 2, 2022)

“Know that I have magics that can allow us to burrow if need be. We could try to get to the cellars directly from the outside; it would perhaps be the safest path to the outside for any slave”









*OOC:*


hoping mold earth can help here


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 2, 2022)

The Colonel is happy the group is working as a cohesive unit. He nods his approval.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 4, 2022)

Waiting for nightfall seemed a solid plan with only one hitch: It was only just after midday when the Castle rose over the hills heading toward the north-west and travelled out of sight. The group returned to the look-out spot behind the hilltop tor, where Cromby and Siersha had taken them the night before, and where they could observe the steading out of sight of its watchtower.

Unfortunately for Cromby and Siersha's replacements (the original scouts were back at the cairn, sleeping off a job well done), they had been discovered early in the morning. Their heads were left near the tor, on wooden spikes. By the looks of them, no one had been watching the steading for at least three or four hours. It was impossible to say what had changed during that time.









*OOC:*


Okay, I suppose you will go down the kitchen chimney. I'll be back with a post on it.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 4, 2022)

Duvrael sends his snake familiar to scout, counting on the serpent's small size and unremarkable nature to not get hurt. The wizard magically looks through the creature's eyes, reporting his findings in a monotonous tone.









*OOC:*


Yes, I could use a spell slot, but this works, too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 4, 2022)

Scouting at slither-rate was slow going. The first thing that Duvrael was able to report through his snake's eyes, was that approaching the steading would be more difficult than it had been: There were armoured ogres posted outside each of the gates, next to piles of half-burned bodies. 

Further observation showed that most of the chimneys billowed no smoke, implying no fires. The exception was the main hall's smoke-hole, which seemed to be going as blazing as ever, and the two kitchen chimneys, which billowed gray plumes. 

In addition, two armed and armoured hill giants patrolled the perimeter, travelling counter-clockwise.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 4, 2022)

(anyone visible in the tower? about how long for the guards to make a circuit?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 8, 2022)

The group watched the steading from the top of the tor, which was just over a thousand feet from the north-east corner (the outbuilding). They watched for about half and hour, to get the pattern of the guards (which wasn't much of a pattern, but thankfully had gaps). The two armoured hill giants would wander around the steading in a counter-clockwise path. They were poor with their timing and sometimes would both be on the same side at once. Twice, they argued about it.

From the tor, one could only make out the roof of the Watchtower, rising in the south over the main building's roof . But Duvrael's snake made its way down there, and reported that there were two alert giants there. 

Approaching would not be quite as easy as it had been the night before. Even if they waited for the two giants to be on the far side, they would have to come down the hill a thousand feet in the line-of-sight of two ogres (at the north and north-east courtyard gates), and within hearing of a third (at the main gate to the south). In addition, all the ogres appeared to be armed with small rock-launching catapults, and had a pile of rocks nearby.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 10, 2022)

"It's a long distance to cross. Duvrael -- you have the ability to turn someone invisible? One of us could approach under covern, and have a few seconds in which to wreck the catapults, before trying to escape, while the others approached. A few of us would be able to strike quick and get away, I feel. Or we could wait for nightfall, when the catapult's range, and the views from the tower are obscured. 

Either of those seem better than trying to rush the place. What do you all think?"


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 10, 2022)

Doc thought about the Colonel's words for a minute. Reckon not makin' a decision is the same as makin' one. But yer words got the sting o' wisdom, and looks like we already kicked over the bee's hive- better be fixin' to be careful gettin' that honey. Nightfall might put a little fear of of the devil in those rustlers.









*OOC:*



I'd vote for sticking together and hitting them all at nightfall. But I will defer to any plan- especially if someone has some good abilities or spells to solve the problem. Doc is, dice willing, darn good at sneaking.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 11, 2022)

Waythe said to Kahru, *"Are there enemies ahead? If so, I suggest that you draw me and we go about slaying them. A better plan has never been plotted."*









*OOC:*


@Tonguez & @Maxperson would Kahru and Kaligan like to chime in with a plan?


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 11, 2022)

Listening to the ideas, Kaligan turns to the others and says, "I say we wait for nightfall and go in then.  We might be able to get inside before the patrols even spot us."


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 11, 2022)

”_ nightfall and returning via the kitchens?_” Kahru repeated the plan as he had articulated earlier, watching the steading and listening to the others share there ideas did not give reason to change his course “_I will help us all to pass without trace and then Waythe, we can go about slashing ogre throats._”

He glanced to he heads on spikes and acknowledged their sacrifice, with them dead perhaps the giant guards would not bother to search this way again…









*OOC:*


already cast my vote for sneaking in at nightfall, but will cast Pass without Trace from my staff so everyone gets +10 stealth anyway.

I suppose I could use eagle form to scout around the place - can I do that and get another rest in before nightfall?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 11, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> I suppose I could use eagle form to scout around the place - can I do that and get another rest in before nightfall?











*OOC:*


As I mentioned a few posts back, the only trouble with the 'wait for nightfall' idea is that it's just after noon (closer to 1pm now after watching the steading for a bit and having the snake slither around). Nightfall is eight hours away, give or take. More precisely: It's a fine plan, but what do you want to do for eight hours? You only finished a long rest about three hours ago.


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 11, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> As I mentioned a few posts back, the only trouble with the 'wait for nightfall' idea is that it's just after noon (closer to 1pm now after watching the steading for a bit and having the snake slither around). Nightfall is eight hours away, give or take. More precisely: It's a fine plan, but what do you want to do for eight hours? You only finished a long rest about three hours ago.











*OOC:*


I reckon Doc has a deck of cards.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 11, 2022)

The group hunkered down behind the tor, taking turns watching in place of the dead scouts, and doing a few reconnaissance tasks of their own. Three hours passed, and the lookout reported a bearded hill giant that came out of the hills to the north. Apparently he had gathered the dire wolves that they had set free the previous night, and was returning to the steading with the pack cowed. As the group watched, one of the young wolves strayed, and the giant brought out a whip with a _crack_ that had the wolf yip and return to the center of the group with his tail between his legs.

The two armored hill giants had continued their sporadic patrol, once stopping to argue with each other before continuing on. The ogres switched out once, being replaced by other ogres who took up their spots.









*OOC:*


I will keep going, but I'll give a moment to see if anyone wants to insert any other scouting attempts.[/occ]


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 11, 2022)

Even though he had settled on going in at night, Kahru could see the sun still high, and the idea of sitting did not appeal to the barbarian zealot. Besides he could still feel the hunger of Waythe, a niggling desire to act now!

”_I am going to scout the building_” he declared “_I can ask the eagle spirits to grant us silent wings, for myself and any other who can join me - perhaps Larry?…_”









*OOC:*


 Cast Pass without Trace for +10 stealth then Wildshape to an small eagle, will stay high go check the guards and big opening (dining hall?) be good to identify more entrances and will go in if something looks really interesting 



Spoiler: small beast, 3hp, AC 12, Fly 60, Perception +4 (adv)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 11, 2022)

Kahru flew over the steading. The morning was cool and clear and he went unnoticed as an eagle. The dire wolves were returned, gloomily, to the courtyard, where the big bearded hill giant went about training them with a punishing hand - he did not spare the whip. The ogres at each gate were lazy. The only thing that kept them attentive was having nothing else to do (each were too far from the others to talk, and they had nowhere to sit down.)

He circled overhead, and when he was out of sight of anyone, he landed on the roof of the main building and hopped over to the edge of the smoke-hole. A fire was burning in the large firepit; smaller than the night before. A grizzled old dire bear slept by the firepit, while a hill giant stoked it lazily. Two other hill giants stood nearby with clubs ready in case of trouble.

The chief's table still laid out with food, but not the celebratory feast of yesterday. A sombre negotiation appeared to be underway. Kahru recalled that one young giant had escaped the slaughter of the chief's family (other than the one that they had taken prisoner). She sat in the chief's chair with two large male hill giants on either side.

This struck Kahru as unusual because hill giant succession was only nominally familial - the chief's family would eat the most food, and thus become the largest, and the largest hill giant would rule. This youth was not large at all, by giant standards.

The table's ends were occupied by two stone giants. A large boulder sat on the floor next to one of them - far too large to be a thrown weapon, even for a stone giant. Kahru could make out a few of the words that they said, but it was some minutia of giant politics that was neither notable nor memorable to him.



Spoiler: Great Hall. 4pm(ish)


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 12, 2022)

Duvrael sits crosslegged while waiting and receiving input from his familiar. He seems unconcerned at the moment, nodding to himself as the picture of the steading's defenses become more clear to him.

After a while, he adds his own input to the strategy being devised.

*"Shortly before we go, I will cast a spell to inform of the cosmic powers-that-be if our course of action is wise; due to the ever-changing nature of reality I can only get reliable results when the moment is almost upon us. I can then turn a few of us invisible, although for any more than three it will cost me a more powerful spell. When you are all there under the effects of Kahru's spell, I can cause a minor distraction in the form of a loud noise on this hill top, that could draw the attention of the patrols, before I follow you all inside."*









*OOC:*


As a ritual I can cast Augury, which means I receive an omen if the specific course of action is predicted to be of good or bad consequences, if it takes place within 30 minutes of casting.

I have three spell slots of level 2, to cast Invisibility. Any more and it'll cost me higher level slots, which in turn targets an additional target for each level over 2. My preference is to only cast it on those with poor stealth modifiers, such as Duvrael himself.

The distraction is a simple cantrip called Minor Illusion. Of course, it is a double-edged sword in that it creates a distraction, but also alerts the giants that something's going on.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 12, 2022)

Doc is hunkered down, playing solitaire, taking pulls from his flask while waiting. Finally, we looks at the remaining group.. 
Any of you huckleberries want to learn to play cards for coin?









*OOC:*



Doc is not going to be the one to need invisibility. That said, and given the prompting re: time and what is currently happening now, why not just go for the sneaking now? I'd like to bust in on that negotiation.....


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 12, 2022)

The Colonel has no objections to going now; it's just getting across the field that's the issue; once there, he can do damage to the catapults.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 13, 2022)

Gimlak adds to the discussion: ``Unfortunately, I can only turn one person invisible, but they would be able to fight.” The spell won’t last long though.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 13, 2022)

‘_2 stone giants remained even though the sky giants left_’ the eagle Kahru noted as he pulled back from the edge of the Great Halls chimney, wondering as he did just what they might possibly be discussing. More importantly what was it about Nosra that it now fell upon his daughter to sit for him, rather than the lesser giants fight for his place? Lord Thyffon had mentioned a deeper intrigue going on and the place given to Nosra’s offspring added to that mystery.

As the bird hopped over to the kitchen chimneys he cringed, vexxed by the crack of the whip in the adjacent courtyard. Kahru had hoped that the dire wolves would gain their freedom in the mountains, but instead they had been so easily cowed by the bearded oppressor, it would not be soon enough before Waythe was buried in the bearded ones chest and its corpse thrown down for the wolves to feed upon!

First though the eagle checked the kitchen chimney, surely the giants had not yet had time to clean up the mess and so it should be relatively empty, maybe even abandoned. Was there any sign of life in the kitchens below? What about open windows or other ways that a sneaking band might enter unnoticed?

From there Kahru the eagle would fly again, over the watch tower to get a better sight on who was within and then swoop around to the otherside of the building, to what he guessed were the rooms that Thyffon had once occupied and the dormitory where Nosra and his children had been slain. He looked for entrances there too and noted where guards might be posted  or other things prominent. Then he rose up and headed away until he was sure he could not be seen before swooping back around again towards his companions ….


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 13, 2022)

Kahru flew to above the kitchen. A hill giant's hunger was the first thing on their minds, and the kitchen fires burned hotly - smoke poured from both chimneys. Perhaps they would die down when night fell, but the group would not get down that way any time soon. That said, the chimney to the north was cool; the one that would lead down to what they had come to know as the Servant's Mess. Earlier it had been occupied by a few hill giant schlubs and a few orcs. None of which had survived the initial assault.









*OOC:*


Stick to waiting, or head - somewhere - now? @JustinCase does Duvreal cast an Augury? And if so, what's the question?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


To answer Kobold's earlier question Re: How long does it take the guards to do a circuit? A: It takes them about 10 minutes to walk around the steading, but there's two of them, so it's about 5 minutes between them when they are properly at their furthest apart. They are in sight about half their trip (the east and north sides - you watch from the north-east corner and can see both sides, except the south-east corner which cuts inward for the main gate, which you can't see.) So they are in sight for about 4 minutes and out of sight for 6, if that makes sense. This is all very approximate, as they screw up their march timing and get closer together or further apart, sometimes taking as much as 20 minutes to go around if they dawdle or as little as 6 if they hustle to avoid the other one. The ogres just stand there, by each gate.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 16, 2022)

*OOC:*


@JustinCase I suggest you cast Augury to see if there is benefit in approacing now and not waiting for dark. If the auspices say yes, then we go. If turned invisible, the Colonel can go, or we can all go sneakily with Pass without trace. But Let's not sit here longer (my 2 cp).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 23, 2022)

*OOC:*


@JustinCase So Augury, then? Anyone else have any objections?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 24, 2022)

*OOC:*


definitely no objection from me!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 30, 2022)

Duvrael got out a rolled snakeskin that was filled with little bones. He shook the bones in his hand while whispering to them in a soft hiss. Then, suddenly, he threw the bones into the skin, that he had laid on the ground before himself. After a moment of reflection, he announced that the bones had spoken: Waiting was a bad idea. From his own interpretations, he read the signs to indicate that, like the Giant Houndmaster that had returned after collecting the pack of Dire Wolves, parties of giants that were out (perhaps looking for last night's raiders, hunting parties, or a gathering of reinforcements) would return.









*OOC:*


@JustinCase hasn't been on ENWorld in a bit. I assumed he'd go along with the augury plan so we can start to move along. @Maxperson, is that enough to make you want to go? Either way, how would the group like to attempt to approach the Steading when it's time to do so?


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 31, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Duvrael got out a rolled snakeskin that was filled with little bones. He shook the bones in his hand while whispering to them in a soft hiss. Then, suddenly, he threw the bones into the skin, that he had laid on the ground before himself. After a moment of reflection, he announced that the bones had spoken: Waiting was a bad idea. From his own interpretations, he read the signs to indicate that, like the Giant Houndmaster that had returned after collecting the pack of Dire Wolves, parties of giants that were out (perhaps looking for last night's raiders, hunting parties, or a gathering of reinforcements) would return.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


I will go along with the augury. If it says waiting is a bad idea, I'm good to go now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 31, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> I will go along with the augury. If it says waiting is a bad idea, I'm good to go now











*OOC:*


Any notes on approach? I'm honestly not sure what the best way to move forward is myself. (Which usually means that a direct approach is in order. Still, it ought to be a _cautious_ direct approach...)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 1, 2022)

Doc's been patiently waiting. _But this cheroot is out, and I'm gonna need some more whisky soon enough. _Doc was comfortable enough with his abilities, and began to move toward the steading, trustin' in the shadowy benefits of the Sheriff to grant him succor.









*OOC:*



Stealth: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 1, 2022)

Kahru the eagle saw the rolling of the bones and the shaded meander of their eerie compadre and guessed that they had all decided to move in. They could probably get the timing on the hill giant guards, but the ogres guarding the approaches would need to be dealt with, perhaps the druid could help.

Remaining in eagle form Kahru again rose into the air again and flew back towards the steading, maintaining stealth as he did so, until he could find somewhere to perch and watch the ogres and the approaching adventurers.









*OOC:*


 Kahru cast pass without trace on his first approach to the steading, it lasts an hour, so is it still in place? And does the rest of the crew get the benefit when they get within range (30ft) even though he’s flown ahead?)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 1, 2022)

Gimlak carefully and quietly follows the group towards the steading, surprisingly lithe for a dwarf. 









*OOC:*


stealth 17, second advantage roll (if applicable is 6)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 3, 2022)

THe Colonel knows he is not stealthy on the ground. He holds his breath (that's an easy trick for the genasi), and makes his approach as silently as he can. His armour is enchanted not to make noise, but it doesn't mean he is silent by any means. Still, he advances, and is ready to let loose if he is spotted, aiming first at the catapults. 









*OOC:*


Move+Stealth: 1d20+0=8. Ugh. *18 if benefiting from Pass without Trace*.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 5, 2022)

Kahru's spell caused the environment to help the group to move silently and leave no trace of their passage. Unfortunately, it did not provide cover, and there was a thousand feet of open space between their hiding spot behind a rocky tor at the top of a nearby hill, and the north-east corner of the steading.

Even if they were to wait for the patrolling giants to both be on the far side at the same time, there was still three ogres who would spot them coming down the hill.









*OOC:*


Here, let me make it easier on you. Here's a map in 30 ft. grid.








Spoiler: Map


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


Do we have someone who can ditch these guys and stealthily meet back up with us? If so, he can lead the big lugs away while we sneak in.  Perhaps wild shape would work.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


 there’s a gambit that “may” work. Gimlak casts summon aberration - star spawn. Duvrael casts invisibility on it. Instructions are to stand next to the ogres and giants without attacking and we wait till their minds melt.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


heh, I was just going to propose starting a bonfire on the roof to hopefully get the ogres attention. But brain melting Starspawn has that beat by a mile


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 6, 2022)

*OOC:*


 Hey @JustinCase, are you on board for Duvrael to cast invisibility on Gimlack’s summoned aberration - star spawn?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 6, 2022)

Gimlak concentrated and a vortex appeared; a tear in the fabric of reality that brought forth a creature unnatural to the world. Its face tentacles writhed as it bowed before him and unspeakable words echoed in the minds of those present, threatening to break through their mental barriers and expose their fears, doubts, and the madness hidden deep within. 

Duvrael nodded - anything to get the creature away from himself. Madness was never far from the surface of a yuan-ti, and he could feel himself longing to embrace it. He turned the thing invisible, and it lumbered off down the hill. Although no one could see it go, there was a palpable sense that the natural world was returning to the tor.

Peering over the rocky blind, the group watched as an ogre first began to throw his arms up in dismay and confusion, and then abandoned his post and ran southward. Next, the ogre at the north gate clutched his head, then began to pound on the gate. A young ogre opened the gate and the ogre fled inside. 

By this time, one of the two walking hill giants rounded the corner and watched the ogre for a moment. Then, he too was overtaken with psychic pain. He took off his helmet, threw it at the ground, and then ran backwards on his route until he was out of sight, somewhere around the base of the watchtower.

It had all taken about fifteen minutes, but for the moment, there was no one to see them run down the hill.









*OOC:*


@JustinCase has been absent for a bit, but I'm sure he'd be on board with this plan. I'm assuming everyone goes now. It's about a two-minute run when you're not trying to be stealthy. Here's your options as I see it: 1) Same approach as before: Go up the nearest chimney on the left of the east gate and hide on the roof for a moment. 2) North gate is currently open. You could go right for it, but there's occupants (at least the brain-fried ogre, a youth, and some returned dire wolves, maybe others).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 7, 2022)

*OOC:*


 boy that was fast! ;-) a couple of things, before starting, I would have lobbied @JustinCase to cast Rary’s telepathic bond as a ritual on the party + summoned aberration so Gimlak could communicate with it. If this is a no go, Gimlak would have instructed the aberration to come back to the party so we can use it with the remaining spell duration.

Assuming that the invisible star spawn is still with the group, Gimlak is fine going through the gate but he’s also ok going through a chimney


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 7, 2022)

*OOC:*


Sure. *Order of operations: *1) Gimlak summons Star Spawn (duration 1 hour); 2) Duvrael performs 10-minute ritual Rary's Telepathing Bond (duration 1 hour); 3) Duvrael casts Invisibility (duration 1 hour); 4) Star Spawn lumbers down the hill (4 min) and harasses the ogres & a giant for ~11 mins; 5) Everyone runs to catch up (2 mins). From the NE corner of the Steading, remaining time: Star Spawn 33 min. (Gimlack's concentration); RTB 43 min.; & Invisibility 43 min (Duvrael concentration, but it'll drop if the Star Spawn attacks). Previously Kahru cast _Pass without Trace_ on everyone, but that hour would be up by now (after he did all the scouting, reporting, and everyone decided to head down, after following the above plan). *Time Check*: ~5:22pm, give or take.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 10, 2022)

*OOC:*


allright folks, let’s get the party stared. Let’s send the invisible star spawn though the gate to create a diversion as we go up to enter through the chimneys, ok?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 10, 2022)

The group ran down the hill. A little out of breath, they quickly duplicated the task of the day before, climbing up the chimney to the south of the east gate. The ogres had shut the north gate, but the star spawn was already in the courtyard. The ogres' attention was focussed northward, and the dire wolves were barking and whining in unison. No one saw as the group made their way to the same spot between the main steading's roof and that of the kitchen, where they were out of sight from the courtyard and the watchtower.









*OOC:*


The star spawn's actual location will eventually be discovered, and there will be a fight. I don't know if we want to run it out, or if any of you would like to 'help' (there'd be a danger of giving yourselves away). Either way, next task is to decide how to get down. Both kitchen chimneys are burning hot. Most others are out, though all of them are within sight of someone who _ought_ to be looking out for you. The easiest one to go through is the main hall's smoke-hole, but it's something like 50 ft. to the floor (and directly over a bonfire.) There are rafters, but it might be a bit of a trick to get to them. At least for some.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 10, 2022)

*OOC:*


 are there water puddles or any kind of water accumulations on the roof? The idea would be to use shape water to move it to the chimney.
Same question for dirt on the roof with mold earth. Come to think of it, could mold earth move soot from the chimney? The concept would be to smother the fire

Another option: have the invisible star spawn go into the kitchen, find liquid and put out the fire. The fact that we can telepathically communicate would make this fairly straightforward.

Last resort: We could also just wait for the giants to fall asleep and the bond fire to die out.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 10, 2022)

*OOC:*


The Colonel can cast Feather Fall for four people (plus himself) to go through the central hole (and, if needed, another 5 with a second casting?). Aerial assault!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 10, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The Colonel can cast Feather Fall for four people (plus himself) to go through the central hole (and, if needed, another 5 with a second casting?). Aerial assault!











*OOC:*


I think we need to find a way to put out the fires first ;-) See my post just before yours.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 10, 2022)

*OOC:*


 I imagined five people each jumping (use the long jump rules!) simultaneously through the central smoke-hole, each of us passing over the fire and landing on the other side.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 10, 2022)

*OOC:*


 I can do shape water (maybe on a beer barrel?) and would be happy to drop a waterbomb on the bonfire before the crew jumps in - a distraction to cover the aerial assault?
Just noting theres 6 hill giants, 2 stone giants, a bear and a huge rock in there waiting


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 13, 2022)

The thatch roof was sodden from rains. In the V between the steading proper, and the kitchen extension, water collected. Kahru would be able to shape it into a form that could climb up the roof and jump into the smoke-hole. It might not fully put the fire out, but it would make it easier to avoid, and be an effective momentary distraction.

There were six people on the roof. The colonel's updrafts could carry five down. Either Donnell could remain on the roof until the danger was past, or someone could find their own way down. The plan was sound, though the danger was real. 

Waythe urged Kahru to get on with it, eagre to see how many giants she could slay.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 13, 2022)

The Colonel makes eye contact with his companions, who nod if they are coming with him. He holds up three fingers to coordinate the timing with Kahru. _Three, two, one_...


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 13, 2022)

Kahru reached out to the water he could see pooled on the roof and felt it moving, flowing up the thatch towards him like a serpent.  He could feel Waythe urging him to slaughter the assembled giants below and Kahru was ready, as soon as the Colonel gave the signal.

"_Does the squire have a bow?_" he whispered "_he can provide cover, overwatch_"  - Kahru would give his own hand bow if need be.  "_and leave the bear to me, perhaps I can turn it to our side_"

_Three, two, one_... Water- Fire - Wind- Lets Rock


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 13, 2022)

"I can make my own way down." says Kaligan.  "It is not so far to jump."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 13, 2022)

Donnell _did_ have a bow, but it would be impossible to fire into the smoke-hole without standing on its stone rim, which would be precarious, have a limited range of sight, and be within full view of the watchtower. Donnell was relieved (and more than a little impressed) when Kaligan offered to jump down, unaided by the Colonel's winds. 

The plan set, the group put it into action.









*OOC:*


I will return with a map & round-roller post.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 13, 2022)

Tonguez said:


> _Three, two, one_... Water- Fire - Wind- Lets Rock


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


First, just for your visualization, and because you will not be on the map until you jump down, here is what the rooftop looks like. You are in sight of the watchtower (briefly) when climbing over the stone edge of the smoke-hole. Also, if you pass the peak (which is the dark line at row 57.) You are technically in sight of (much of) the courtyard, but no one is currently looking at the roof. As a reminder, with the way I do initiative, "surprise" means that all the bad guys will go LAST, and they may need to use their turns to grab weapons or get into position, or whatever, but they WILL get a turn. Feel free to ask any questions you may have. Here's the roof. The grid-postions correspond to exactly above the same positions (forty feet up) on the map of the Great Hall (pending). I hope that all makes sense.








Spoiler: Map of Rooftop


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 14, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading of the Hill Giants Great Hall
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) *Difficult Terrain:* crates; *Visibility:* Bright (braziers; daylight through smoke-hole); *Cover:* pillars & crates; *Spells:* none





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 66/66 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 4/4 3/3 2/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2 WotS 5/5 MyS 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 56/56 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 1/1 SP 12/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 83/83 HD 9/9 THP 13/13 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 2/3 3/3 WS 1/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 7/7 
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 42/42 
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 13/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 1/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Stone Giants* AC17 HP126ea PP14*
-*SG1* 126/126; *SG2* 126/126
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 105/105; *HG2* 105/105; 
-*HG3* 105/105; *HG4* 105/105;
*Hill Giant Schlub* AC11 HP 59/59 PP8
*Young Hill Giant* AC12 HP 42/42 PP10
*Bear* AC13 HP65/65 PP13(17)*


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One*     







*OOC:*


Please self-audit your spell slots. I don't know if I kept track of all the spellcasting since the long rest. The Colonel flew at some point? I didn't number the giants. Count 'em left-to-right and down. I'll put #s on 'em next time.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


Gimlak can also help with shape water since he knows that cantrip, thereby increasing the amount of water.
He'll telepathically instruct the star spawn to remain invisible in front of the doors leading to this room, preventing reinforcements while remaining invisible.
I agree that Donnell remains on the roof
Gimlak is ready to go !


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 15, 2022)

*OOC:*


Here's a picture I have either not posted before, or at least not lately. This is the view of the Steading (unfortunately cut-off so you can't see the courtyard or the outbuilding, which would be off on the right) but you can see the east gate, the watchtower, and the smoke-hole chimney. You can see why you wouldn't want to climb over the peak (you'd be seen from the watchtower for sure.) Essentially you all climb up and roll over the north side (the side we can see) of the stone chimney, into the smoke-hole. I call it a smoke-hole, rather than a chimney, because it doesn't go down inside the building. Just that bit on the roof to let the smoke out. A single STR (athletics) check will do to roll over the edge, fall, and try not to land in the firepit, which might be unpleasant even after the water snake dives on the fire, which I assume will mark "go time". 








Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 15, 2022)

Gimlak steps on his dwarven ego and telepathically asks for help to go over the smoke hole since he is not the best climber. As they prepare themselves to go in, Gimlak is ready to telekinetically move any ally away from the fire as they fall









*OOC:*


str  check 11, 19 if help is allowed & received (advantage, second roll)
Yes, the sequence is water in then we jump


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 15, 2022)

Doc has been listening to the plan, but as soon as the countdown reaches zero he jumps down in the hole. He reckons the Sheriff has waited long enough. As he falls lightly toward the bottom, he calls forth an older soul trapped within him who died in a circus to help guide him to safety. 

As he hits the ground, he rolls and strides forward from the smoke, concentrating his ire and wrath upon the stunned expression of the tall rustler he first sees while firing a full volley. 









*OOC:*



Athletics: 1D20+1 = [10]+1 = *11*

Past life: 1D6 = [5] = *5*

16 for athletics check.

Land at AK59. Bonus action- Hex Hill Giant Schlub.
Shoot tiwce: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11
1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16

*supposed to be +9-, should be *13, 18*

First shot, sneak (surprise), hex: 1D10+5 = [2]+5 = 7
2D6 = [3, 1] = 4
1D6 = [1] = 1

Piercer reroll: 1D10 = [4] = 4

First shot damage= *14*
Second shot: 1D10+5 = [2]+5 = 7
1D6 = [5] = 5

Second shot damage= *12*

Move to AN61.


_Posting this since I think it's missing?_
*Doc* AC14 HP 84/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 *1*/2 Wls 4/4 Crs 1/1 PL *3*/4 Wsp 1/1


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 15, 2022)

*OOC:*


Athletics _: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14 to AG56






with the twin water snakes splashing down into the fire, and the colonel granting his light touch, Kahru followed, riding the updrafts like he was still in eagle-form down into the great hall.
Waythe was urging him to strike down the giants, but the druid had seen the bear earlier and was compelled to protect it. So as he came to the ground Kahru snatched a morsel of food from his belt and tossed it to the bear,  seeking to _convince the beast that the newcomers meant it no harm_, “_I am Storm-Bear_” he said in the druids cant “_we are _Friends_, but now go from this place in peace_”









*OOC:*


 cast Animal Friendship Wis14 (Duration 24hrs)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 15, 2022)

As Gimlak slowly falls down, his anger rises at the thought of his brethren being enslaved. He looks towards the table and warps reality affecting all the nearby minds.

He then asks the starspawn outside telepathically _Do any ennemy outside know where you are and is any of them heading towards the room?_









*OOC:*


*Move*: none or move out of the firepit

*Action*: psionically cast (no verbal or somatic components) synaptic static centered on AI 48 (should affect all giants around the table, but not Kahru's bear) using 5 spell points, Int save DC 17 or 32 psychic damage
After a failed save, a target has muddled thoughts for 1 minute. During that time, it rolls a d6 and subtracts the number rolled from all its attack rolls and ability checks, as well as its Constitution saving throws to maintain concentration. The target can make an Intelligence saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.

*Bonus action*: convert 5th spell slot into 5 spell points

Concentrating on summon aberration
AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 0/1 SP 9/12


Spoiler



psionically cast summon aberration using spell points -4sp
psionically cast psionic static using spell points -5sp
convert 5th spell slot into spell points +5 sp


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 16, 2022)

The Colonel leaps when his count reaches zero, and sees his companions doing the same. 
With a practiced instinct, he falls through the air, and when he feels everyone else is falling as well -- in that fraction of a second, his mind reaches out and the winds cause everyone's fall to slow. 

He lands on his feet, and charges the nearest giant -- a smaller hill giant, as he gets his bearings and assesses the surrounding area. 

Lighting courses through his fists and he sends the poor creature staggering back towards the Stone giant with the boulder.










*OOC:*


Move: 10' move, Jump (14 feet), while fallling ---
Reaction: Feather fall.
Move continued -- move remaining ten (11) feet (35' total).  
I figure he can be next to the Hill Giant Schlub at AM60, using the starting point on the roof you've given. 

Action: Shocking Grasp vs. Schlub: 1d20+10=26 (HIT) for 9 damage (6 lighting and 3 radiant).
Additonally, Schlub is PUSHED (no save) 10' north (towards the boulder). 

Feather fall is a level 1 slot. The Colonel did not need a level 2 slot with Levitate and the Cloud giant earlier, since he gets one free casting. He's cast no other spells since his long rest, so spells should now be *3/4 *3/3 *3/3* 3/3 1/1.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 20, 2022)

The snake-like water leaped over the side of the smoke hole and landed in the firepit, letting out a cloud of steam. Before the giants understood what had happened, Kahru leaped through. As much as he could feel Waythe willing him to begin to hack and slash, he began by using his magic to befriend the bear. 

The bear was a battered old male, larger than most. Some of his teeth had been replaced with metal caps, and his jaw and face were terribly scarred. The bear had been lying in the warmth of the fire, and it raised up, yawned, and began to lumber under the big oak table, following Kahru's advice to stay out of the fight.

Gimlak passed through the cloud of steam that rose out of the firepit as most of thefire was put out. It made his clothes damp, and was hot enough to redden one of his legs, but it was only a mild distraction to him as he psychically attacked the giants at the head table. All of whom stood at once, shaking and holding their heads with their eyes scrunched shut.

Doc and the Colonel landed south-east of the firepit. The strange gunslinger shot a relatively smallish, stupid-looking giantess, and the old soldier shocked her with lighting and she stumbled away with the force of the wind that came with it.









*OOC:*


Kahru chamed the bear; Doc did 26 to HGS; Gimlak did 32 to SG1, SG2, HG1, HG2, & YHG; Colonel did 9 to HGS. Gimlak took 4 fire damage from steam. (I will deal with the Star Spawn after Gimlak makes a concentration check. @Maxperson Kaligan needs to go. Haven't seen @JustinCase in a month, so we'll see if I need to skip Duvrael.








Spoiler: Rolls



Bear dc14 WIS vs charm:
Save: 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6
Gimlak's Psychic Static dc17 INT save:
SG1: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2
SG2: 1D20+1 = [14]+1 = 15
HG1: 1D20-1 = [16]-1 = 15
HG2: 1D20-1 = [7]-1 = 6
YHG: 1D20 = [5] = 5


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 20, 2022)

The steam stung, but Gimlak was intent on defeating the giants and liberating his kin, and kept his focus.









*OOC:*


con save dc 10: roll total 14 success!


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 21, 2022)

Kaligan looks down at the giants below and readies his mind for the leap. A second later he jumps down landing lightly before one of the giants with his sword out and strikes at it quickly, biting into the giant twice.









*OOC:*


Two attacks on the Schlub: 1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23  
Two hits on the Schlub: 1D8+4 = [6]+4 = 10 1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8 

Kaligan lands in space AM60 and hits twice for 18 damage.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 28, 2022)

Kahru saw the old boar withdraw to the shelter of the oak table, but the druid knew that it was not time to pause. There were giants left to slay and in a quick flourish he pulled Waythe from her scabbard and turmed to face the next assailant…









*OOC:*


setting up for next round:I’m assuming HG at AC56 is closest to me.

Preemptory strike  Waythe : 1D20+7+1 = [13]+7+1 = 21


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 29, 2022)

The Star Spawn answered Gimlak in a telepathic barrage of feelings that crossed the border into madness, but the dwarf's defenses were well-crafted psychic walls, and were able to protect his mind. Through symbolic psychic filters, he was able to make sense of the near mindless gibberish. The far realm creature informed him that it had not yet been caught - all was confusion and terror (which comforted the spawn) in the courtyard.

Duvrael and Donnell jumped down, riding the Colonel's wind to the ground where they dashed as one to the far south-west corner and took cover there. Duvrael let his snake out of his sleeve and it slithered into a pile of crates and barrels.

Kaligan leaped down under his own power and bounded forward, cutting at the dumbest-looking hill giant, who had been driven back by the Colonel and Doc. She had been shot, struck by lightning, and now stabbed, and she screamed while trying to stomp on Kaligan to no avail.

Both stone giants rose to their feet, and the one on the west end of the table hollered, *"You DARE to interrupt our discussion!? The impudence of the small! This is why I advise our Thane to join these raids! Small folk must be crushed until they know their place."*

The two most prepared giants, who had been standing guard in the room moved toward the middle, brandishing massive clubs, while the youth (who had seen the invaders in action) slowly slid downward in his chair, as if to disappear under the table.

Behind the table, one of the giants reached down and pulled out a massive crossbow (more of a ballista) and loaded a javelin-bolt into it. The battle raged in earnest, with the Colonel and Kahru taking the worst of it. First the javelin-bolt nearly got the Colonel. Then, the southern hill giant guard smashed him with a club, staggering him. The hill giant followed that up with a swing of the club at Gimlak, who dodged to the side and the blow struck the edge of the firepit, raising damp ash into the air.

Kahru and the western hill giant guard went at it, with the giant landing a solid blow, and the northman returning it with an elated swing by Waythe. Then, another giant north of the table threw a large stone at him, which knocked him hard, though he rolled with the blow.

By the table was a large boulder, and it began to shake and twist, turning itself into a large but squat, square-jawed stone creature.









*OOC:*


Kaligan did 18 to the Schlub, who missed him. The stone giants didn't attack yet. HG1 & HG3 did 20 & 19 to Kahru (is he raging?); HG2 & HG4 did 30 & 21 to Colonel. Ouch. Duvrael & Donnell are down in the hall and dashed. Edit: Gimlak's brain-fry caused the javelin-bolt to miss.








Spoiler: Rolls



Hill Giants
HG1 Rock vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [14]+8-3 = 19 for 3D10+5 = [5, 7, 3]+5 = 20
HG2 XBow vs Colonel: 1D20+8 = [16]+8-6 = 18 for 4D10+5 = [5, 6, 7, 7]+5 = 30
HG3 Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20 for 3D8+5 = [2, 5, 7]+5 = 19
HG3 Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13
HG4 Club vs Gimlak: 1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9
HG4 Club vs Colonel: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24 for 3D8+5 = [5, 7, 4]+5 = 21
Gimlak's brain-fry on HG1 & HG2 2D6 = [3, 6] = 9[url]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 29, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Great Hall
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: crates; Visibility: Bright (braziers; daylight through smoke-hole); Cover: pillars & crates; Spells: none





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 58/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2 WotS 5/5 MyS 1/1
*Doc* AC14 HP 84/84 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 4/4 Crs 1/1 PL 3/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 56/56 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 0/1 SP 7/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 57/83 HD 9/9 THP 0/13 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 2/3 3/3 WS 1/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 7/7 
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 42/42 
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 76/76 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 13/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 1/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Stone Giant* AC17 HP126ea PP14*
-*SG1* 94/126; *SG2* 94/126
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 73/105; *HG2* 73/105; 
-*HG3* 105/105; *HG4* 105/105;
*Hill Giant Schlub* AC11 HP 6/59 PP8
*Young Hill Giant* AC12 HP 10/42 PP10
*IronJaws (Bear)* AC13 HP65/65 PP13(17)*


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 29, 2022)

*OOC:*


I'm assuming Kahru is raging, so Gimlak will psionically cast (1 spell point cost) silvery barbs as a reaction on HG4's attack on the Colonel (the one dealing 21 damage). He'll give Kahru advantage on the next attack roll, ability check, or saving throw it makes within 1 minute

Also, if I'm not mistaken, SG 1 and 2, HG1 and 2 as well as the young hg get -1d6 on their rolls from the casting of synaptic static (int save DC 17) 







Gimlak stares at the hill giant next to him and strikes its mind. He then moves further south as he focuses his mind.









*OOC:*


Action: psionic casting of Tasha's mind whip (2 SP) on HG4, DC17 int save or 10 psychic damage and it can’t take a reaction until the end of its next turn. Moreover, on its next turn, it must choose whether it gets a move, an action, or a bonus action; it gets only one of the three. On a successful save, the target takes half as much damage and suffers none of the spell’s other effects.

If the spell lands, Move to AE64

Bonus action, convert 4th level spell to 4 spell points

*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 7/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 0/1 SP 9/12



Spoiler



resource use:
psionically cast summon aberration using spell points -4sp
psionically cast psionic static using spell points -5sp
convert 5th spell slot into spell points +5 sp

6 damage from steam

psionically cast silvery barbs -1 sp
psionically cast tasha's mind whip -2 sp
convert 4th spell to spell points: +4 sp


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 29, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> Also, if I'm not mistaken, SG 1 and 2, HG1 and 2 as well as the young hg get -1d6 on their rolls from the casting of synaptic static (int save DC 17)











*OOC:*


You are NOT mistaken! Synaptic Static saved the Colonel from 30 points of damage from the huge crossbow! (The Stone Giants did not yet attack.)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 30, 2022)

The hill giant next to him wit the fearsome club seems to wince in pain, its brow squeezing in response to Gimlak's psychic attack. The Colonel uses that as an opportunity to slip away, and steps into the muddy ash of the fire pit, where he can more clearly see the two Stone giants. 

Their taunts are haughty and self-indulgent, and the Colonel hopes he can teach them a lesson. 

"Begone, both of you!" he says, and  his empty hands close into two fists as he wills the two creatures away.









*OOC:*


Move to AK57, hoping there isn't a reaction left from HG4.
Attack: Banishment vs. the two stone giants. DC 18 save each or go away for up to a minute. 
Move continued: is there any cover by the firepit? That would be nice. If not, he falls prone, im the soggy ash, and hopes that the bear is conditioned to stay away from the pit.)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 7, 2022)

Doc scans the room, and seeing the weakened rustler, fires a quick shot to end 'em. Then he whirls around and fires at the closest rustler, before moving back a little to assess the room. 









*OOC:*



I was waiting for someone else to finish off the schlub ... oh well!
First shot, hex: 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = *28*

Damage: 1D10+5 = [7]+5 = *12*
1D6 = [5] = *5*

17 damage to schlub. Rhymes with red.

Bonus Action- move hex to HG4
Second Shot: 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = *24*

Damage (hex, sneak because started engaged): 1D10+5 = [10]+5 = *15*
2D6 = [6, 4] = *10*
1D6 = [4] = *4*

29 damage to HG4. 
Move to AO60


----------



## Maxperson (Dec 9, 2022)

Kaligan see the giant in front of him fall and spins towards the giant behind him.  He knows that a two front fight is a bad idea, so he moves with purposes towards the hill giant.  Kaligan's sword bites into the giant twice.









*OOC:*


 Kaligan moves to AL 63 next to the giant and what I think is a pillar. Two attacks on HG4: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27 Two hits against the giant: 1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8 1D8+4 = [6]+4 = 10   Two hits for 18 damage.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 12, 2022)

Kahru spun, wielding Waythe, and struck the closest hill giant hard, causing her to stumble. She swung her club at him, but she couldn't get her footing to get any power behind the blows. Duvrael and Donnell joined in, as the wizard sent a flame that set her hair on fire, and the squire put an arrow into her shoulder. Both stayed well back, out of the way in the south-west corner.

Gimlak attacked the mind of another hill giant, causing him to rock on his heels while holding his head. The dwarf, Doc, and the Colonel took the opportunity to move away while the giant recovered, and Kaligan leaped in, his back to a pillar, as he stabbed the giant with his sword.

Doc shot the ugliest giant dead, and then turned his pistol toward the one Kaligan was stabbing. That giant was wounded, but managed to thump Kaligan with a club. Suddenly the boulder, that now appeared to be a creature, rolled across the room like a tumbleweed (but a might heavier) and it came directly for Doc, slamming into him.

The stone giants did not stay idle. They began to pick up their own clubs, even bigger and heavier-looking than those of the hill giants. They marched forward to join the fray, but the Colonel clenched his fists and they vanished. The old soldier threw himself down between the firepit and a giant's dead body, and for the moment was not noticed by the other combatants.

The young hill giant climbed under the table and tried to coax the bear out, but for the moment, they both just stayed there, while the biggest hill giant loaded his enormous crossbow and fired it across the room, striking Kaligan with the bolt with a powerful punch that threw him off his feet.









*OOC:*


Kahru hit HG3 for 18 (I rolled it, but @Tonguez should double-check the turn); Gimlak did 10 psychic to HG4; Doc killed the Schlub & did 29 to HG4. Kaligan did 18 to HG4; Colonel banished the Stone Giants. Donnell did 6 & Duvrael did 7 to HG3. Galeb Duhr slammed Doc for 11 (Crap damage roll. Doc must roll dc16 STR save or fall prone); HG1 did 23 to Kahru. Is Kahru raging yet? (If so, please audit the damage he has taken); HG4 did 15 to & HG2 did 23 to Kaligan & he must roll dc16 STR save or fall prone).








Spoiler: Rolls



Kahru 
Waythe Damage: 4D6+3 = [2, 6, 6, 1]+3 = 18
HG3 dc15 STR save: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
HG4 vs Gimlak
dc17 INT save: 1D20-3 = [8]-3 = 5
Duvrael
Firebolt vs HG3: 1D20+9 = [10]+9 = 19 for 2D10 = [6, 1] = 7
Donnell 
Bow vs HG3: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22 for 1D6+2 = [2]+2 = 4 & SA 1D6 = [2] = 2
Stone Giants 
SG1 dc18 CHA Save: 1D20-1 = [14]-1 = 13
SG2 dc18 CHA Save: 1D20-1 = [13]-1 = 12
Galeb Duhr
Roll vs Doc: 1D20+8 = [12]+8 = 20 for 4D6+5 = [2, 1, 2, 1]+5 = 11
Hill Giants 
HG1 Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24 for 3D8+5 = [7, 6, 5]+5 = 23
HG1 Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13
HG2 Xbow vs Kaligan: 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22 for 4D10 = [5, 6, 5, 7] = 23
HG3 Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10
HG3 Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14
HG4 Club vs Kaligan: 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13
HG4 Club vs Kaligan: 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27 for 3D8+5 = [2, 1, 7]+5 = 15


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 12, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Great Hall
     


Spoiler: Map






(General Features) Difficult Terrain: crates; Visibility: Bright (braziers; daylight through smoke-hole); Cover: pillars & crates; Spells: none





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 58/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2 WotS 5/5 MyS 1/1
*Doc* AC14 HP 84/84 THP 2/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 4/4 Crs 1/1 PL 3/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(15) HP 56/56 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 4/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 1/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 7/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 0/1 SP 9/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 34/83 HD 9/9 THP 0/13 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 2/3 3/3 WS 1/2 Rg 3/3 Stf 7/7 
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 42/42 
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 51/76 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 13/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 1/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Stone Giant* AC17 HP126ea PP14*
-*SG1* 94/126; *SG2* 94/126
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 73/105; *HG2* 73/105; 
-*HG3* 76/105; *HG4* 48/105;
*Hill Giant Schlub* dead
*Young Hill Giant* AC12 HP 10/42 PP10
*IronJaws (Bear)* AC13 HP65/65 PP13(17)*


        *GM:*  *End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 12, 2022)

Kahru swung Waythe to bite into the flesh of the western guard, but not before the giant slammed its own club into him. The barbarian zealot could feel Waythes exhiliration and his own blood pumping through his viens as he swung back at her again, only to have a rock hurled into the fray, causing him to roll aside as another giant lumbered in

It was then that he felt Zealous rage blaze up in him, the enemy was upon them and the Zealot and his enchanted blade would strike them down with extreme prejudice!

“*Rejoice good Waythe*” he growled savagely as the approaching hill giant swung its heavy club down upon him “*you will feast on giant blood!*”   Lifting a muscled arm up to catch it, the barbarian took the clubs blow, his mighty thews throbbing as he resisted the strike, shoulder muscles bunched as he parried and then made his own strike in return, thrusting Waythe up at the giants flank









*OOC:*


 I hadnt declared rage in rnd 1, so will assume entered Rage as bonus action after getting hit by the rock, but before HG1 strikes in rnd 2 (that means damage resistance vs HG1 so takes 11 instead of 23)
*Kahru* AC15 HP 46/83 HD 9/9 THP 0/13 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 2/3 3/3 WS 1/2 Rg 2/3 Stf 7/7

Now counter strike v HG1
Waythe:  1D20+7+1 = [20]+7+1 = 28  for Damage +2 rage, +1d6+1 divine fury (radiant damage)  5D6+3+1+2 = [5, 4, 5, 4, 2]+3+1+2 = 26 (3 radiant)
hopefully I’m caught up and my maths checks out


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 12, 2022)

The Colonel stands and works his way along the body of the dead hill giant beside him, avoiding any incoming threats and maintaining cover where he can.









*OOC:*


Round 2.
Stand (15 feet) and move to AN58 (10/15').
Action: Dodge.
Maintain concentration on Banishment (round 1/10)

(partial cover from Sclub's corpse?)

OOC: Since casting Banishment, I know a new playtest has dropped, with new rules for this spell. I don't know which rules you will use, and I'm fine with either. Don't tell us -- the Colonel will maintain concentration if he can until they return, which he hopes wil be after 9 more rounds)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 13, 2022)

Doc was staring down the Hill Giant he just hit when, suddenly, he was knocked over by ... some kind of boulder ... that rolled over him, sending him butt over boots to the floor and momentarily making him Doc distracted from his wrathful enmity. 

Quickly picking himself up and adjusting his hat, Doc channeled all the hatred the Sheriff provided him into a new focus on the stony varmint that dared interrupt his justice, but his two shots failed to hit their mark as Doc continued to curse a blue streak under his breath. 









*OOC:*



str check: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = *4*

Failed strength, knocked prone.
concentration: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = *9*

Failed concentration, hex ended

Get up from prone (1/2 movement)
Bonus=Hexblade's curse on Galeb Duhr (1 minute)

Two shots at Galeb Duhr: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = *11*
1D20+9 = [5]+9 = *14*


_Welp, that was a whole mess o' bad luck that happened at once! _

Doc AC14 HP 84/84 THP 2/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 4/4 Crs 0/1 PL 3/4 Wsp 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 14, 2022)

_"When yer in a gunfight in the mesa, ya use rocks fer cover. Shootin' at rocks is folly. Might as easy shoot at clouds."_

Doc couldn't remember the first time he'd heard those words, but they came to him now as his bullets sparked off the boulder's back. It unfolded and stood like a man, towering over him. Doc was able to duck to one side as a big stone fist swung over his head.

Perhaps the thing was like an armadillo; softer on the underbelly...









*OOC:*


GDuhr & Doc missed each other. @Kobold Stew still using '14 rules in this game. Stone Giants are gone 10 rounds unless you get bashed.








Spoiler: Rolls



Galeb Durh
Slam vs Doc: 1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 18, 2022)

Gimlak's psychic connection to the alien entity outside continued, with strange thoughts and images flashing in the dwarf's mind. The creature was still under the effects of Duvrael's invibility spell, and had not yet been discovered. From what Gimlak could tell, the ogres were aware that something was there (they had tried to throw javelins at it, but it kept changing its position) but they hadn't learned what or where.









*OOC:*


@Steve Gorak & @Maxperson to go. And @JustinCase , if he ever returns!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 20, 2022)

Satisfied that his summon is holding the door, Gimlak silently focuses his mind on the stone creature next to Doc.

He then telepathically tells Doc as he moves him with his mind _It’s me, Gimlak, moving you back_









*OOC:*


 move none
Action: psionically cast Tasha’s mind whip (2 spell points) on the Galeb Duhr, DC 17 int save or 9 psychic damage and it can’t take a reaction until the end of its next turn. Moreover, on its next turn, it must choose whether it gets a move, an action, or a bonus action; it gets only one of the three. On a successful save, the target takes half as much damage and suffers none of the spell’s other effects.
Bonus action: use telekinetic feat on Doc to move him to AN 61

*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 7/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 0/1 SP 7/12



Spoiler



resource use:
psionically cast summon aberration using spell points -4sp
psionically cast psionic static using spell points -5sp
convert 5th spell slot into spell points +5 sp

6 damage from steam

psionically cast silvery barbs -1 sp
psionically cast tasha's mind whip -2 sp
convert 4th spell to spell points: +4 sp
 psionically cast tasha's mind whip -2 sp


----------



## Maxperson (Jan 4, 2023)

Kaligan engages with the giant next to him and psionically enhances his blade's cutting power by providing it with a sharp telekinetic edge.









*OOC:*


Two attacks on HG4: 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
 Two hits! I'm using psionic strike on them adding 1d8+3 to both hits.  _: 2D8+8 = [6, 4]+8 = 18 2D8+8 = [4, 3]+8 = 15   33 points of damage!  Since I hit with psionic strikes, I will also engage telekinetic thrust. Telekinetic thrust vs. passive strength of 15: 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13
 No dice.  Lastly, I fully expect to get hit this round, so I will retaliate if hit.   Telekinetic Reprisal if hit vs. passive strength of 15: 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22
  If hit that will do 3! damage and push the giant 10 feet towards Gimlak on the map. _: 2D8 = [1, 2] = 3


----------



## JustinCase (Tuesday at 1:08 PM)

Cursing under his breath in Draconic, Duvrael cannot find a good spot in the room to place a _fireball_. All these enemies and allies milling about, there's no sense in weakening his allies against these strong but dumb giants.

Likewise he dismisses various spells he has prepared, as they would take too much of his mental concentration and therefore stop the abomination outside from being able to cause its havoc invisibly.

Instead, he chooses to prepare himself for any physical threats to his person, and casts a simple dweomer to increase his hardiness, hiding from enemy eyes for the moment.









*OOC:*


Casting _Mage Armor_, increasing my AC to 15.

I checked, and I think this one is now correct:
*Duvrael* AC12(*15*) HP 56/56 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 *3*/4 *2*/3 3/3 3/3 *0*/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Yesterday at 6:38 AM)

The great hall was chaos. Kahru was swinging Waythe (who delighted in the battle) while two hill giants slammed at him with enormous clubs. Kaligan leaped forward, slicing into a giant and throwing him back, where he stood confused for a moment before turning on Gimlak, thumping the dwarf with a blow from his club. A giant loaded and fired his crossbow, large enough to be a ballista, and the massive quarrel sped past Kaligan as he ducked to one side. 

Gimlak moved Doc away from the rock-creature with a psychic lift, and shocked the mind of the thing as it stumbled away from the gunman. The young hill giant, who had spent some time under the table, decided he could not bear to seem the coward. So he coaxed the grizzled old bear into the fray, shouting for "old Iron Jaws" to attack. The bear lumbered forward, and found the Colonel, taking refuge behind the body of a fallen giant. The bear swiped at the old soldier while the young giant thrust a long spear.

While Duvrael cast a spell to armour himself, Donnell fired an arrow that plunged deep into the giant that was between Kaligan and Gimlak. Though fighting was fierce, it seemed likely that the smaller folk could win the day as long as the Colonel could keep the stone giants from returning to the fray.









*OOC:*


Kahru did 26 to HG3; Duvrael armored up; Kaligan did 36 to HG4; Gimlak did 9 to GD & moved Doc; Donnell  did 10 to HG4. HG1 missed Kahru; HG2 missed Kaligan; HG3 did 14 (7) to Kahru; HG4 did 23 to Gimlak; Bear did 11 to Colonel; YHG missed Colonel.








Spoiler: Rolls



Donnell 
Bow vs HG4: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23 for 1D6+2 = [4]+2 = 6 & SA 1D6 = [4] = 4
Hill Giants 
HG1 Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
HG1 Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15
HG2 XBow vs Kaligan: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12
HG3 Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9
HG3 Club vs Kahru: 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27 for 3D8+5 = [4, 3, 2]+5 = 14
HG4 Club vs Gimlak: 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10
HG4 Club vs Gimlak: 1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18 for 3D8+5 = [7, 3, 8]+5 = 23
Bear 
Claw vs Colonel: 1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18
Claw vs Colonel: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24 for 1D10+5 = [6]+5 = 11
Young Hill Giant 
Spear vs Colonel:  1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Yesterday at 6:40 AM)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Steading Great Hall
     


Spoiler: Map







(General Features) Difficult Terrain: crates; Visibility: Bright (braziers; daylight through smoke-hole); Cover: pillars & crates; Spells: none





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells (Etc) * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Colonel* AC19* HP 58/66 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP19* SSdc18 3/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 CD 2/2 WotS 5/5 MyS 1/1
*Doc* AC14 HP 75/84 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP20 SSdc16 1/2 Wls 4/4 Crs 1/1 PL 3/4 Wsp 1/1
*Duvrael* AC12(*15*) HP 56/56 THP 13/13 HD 9/9 PP15* SSdc17 3/4 2/3 3/3 3/3 0/1
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 52/68 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 0/1 SP 7/12
*Kahru* AC15 HP 39/83 HD 9/9 THP 0/13 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 2/3 3/3 WS 1/2 Rg 2/3 Stf 7/7 
-*Kahru-Bear* AC12 HP 42/42 
*Kaligan* AC18* HP 51/76 THP 0/13 HD 9/9 PP14 PD 8/8 DT 1/1 TK 1/1 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 ID 1/1
(NPCs)
*Donnell* AC19* HP29/29 THP 13/13 HD 4/4 AS 1/1 2W 1/1
*Hiss* AC13 HP 2/2 PP10* ts10'





Spoiler: Enemies



*Name * AC * HP * PP * (Notes)*
(BGs)
*Stone Giant* AC17 HP126ea PP14* (Banished)
-*SG1* 94/126; *SG2* 94/126
*Hill Giants* AC13 HP105ea PP12
-*HG1* 73/105; *HG2* 73/105; 
-*HG3* 50/105; *HG4* 2/105;
*Hill Giant Schlub* dead
*Young Hill Giant* AC12 HP 10/42 PP10
*IronJaws (Bear)* AC13 HP65/65 PP13(17)*
*Galeb Duhr* AC16 HP 76/85 PP14*t


        *GM:*  *End Round Three; Begin Round Four*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Yesterday at 2:31 PM)

Reacting quickly to the giant’s blow Gimlak summons a semitransparent shield that prevents the blow from landing.









*OOC:*


 Gimlak casts shield as a reaction
Stats should be:
*Gimlak* AC17 HP 68/68 THP 7/13 HD 9/9 PP12* SSdc17 3/4 3/3 3/3 2/3 0/1 SP 7/12


----------



## Steve Gorak (6 minutes ago)

Gimlak stares defiantly at the giant that tried to strike him. We’re it not for his noble heritage, he would have succinctly shared his thoughts though a colorful dwarven expletive.     He instead stabs it’s dull mind.









*OOC:*


 action: cast mind sliver. Dc 17 int save or 11 psychic damage and -3 on next save

Move: none


----------

